# Dormant thread.......



## Mrs A

All, bu-bye!


----------



## WeeNat

Hello...yay, our own wee thread x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Woohoooo were famous! x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooooo I likeeee, and there's me thinking I'd like to get into trouble just a lil bit, had a nice day today mummy's day off very rare, been and had my hair coloured, nice to chat to others, found out my hairdresser is 13 weeks .. Jealous!! Lol x


----------



## Mrs A

I took the cat to the vet, ad in walked a beautifully pregnant lady, so I know what you mean. Totally jealous much!?!

Hope we're all ok. Where are you both in your cycles? X x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Well I went to my slimming class and I spied the lady who runs it has a wee baby belly! She is thin so deffo not a cake belly lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Lol grrrr don't you hate it, when your ttc, everyone else has already achieved it, when your not, nobody has bumps anywhere you go.

I've just started to get watery cm, and my chart says I "should" next week, so we shall see what my opk's say. My thermometer should arrive by the weekend. So that'll be easier. :flower:


----------



## WeeNat

I was a complete numpty and ordered the wrong thermometer....only realised when I went to use it this morning lol 
Ooooooo...good luck with next week :) xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I have a cake belly to lol, my plan this year was to loose two stone then get pg but I can't wait, I should be fertile lol around 25-30 roughly summit like that lol


----------



## WeeNat

Hee heee....ive earned my cake belly lol.

Im now cd68....blech x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ummm wat cd wud I be ? Can u help me work it out .. Pls


----------



## WeeNat

When was ur last period??


----------



## pipsbabybean

Well don't look at my ticker.. I had one on the 27th of dec but I think it wasnt a real period had a mess up with my patch (it's the same as the pill) so think it was a fake period , so that's why I thought I'd got caught .. But I came on yesterday.. Sure it's the real deal.. Confused as me ?


----------



## Mrs A

Oh dear god, so my cycles aren't too bad then, ranging from 24-31 days. Just need to figure when I o. If that wasn't a period on the 27th, when. Was the one before that. I'm Clare by the way :wave:


----------



## Mrs A

I'm on cd8 if I count the 1 day if bleeding on 10dpo. If not I'm cd32! The longest I've had!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hi Clare I'm pip,,,I've now come off the patch so the one before I cudnt tell u, this will be my real one . Patch is out of ur system in 7 days apparently ... Caught first month last time .. So shud ov on the 30th ish :)


----------



## WeeNat

Confuzzled :wacko: lol
My nip nips are super sore. I herd an expression used on bnb and it make me laugh "nipples feel like they are shooting lazers" :haha: 
Im also peeing more? I dunno, its hard this waiting. I dont know if im making these symptoms appear x


----------



## WeeNat

Oh and hello claire and pip. Im natasha but call me Nat x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Like lasers hahaaaaa funny stuff I've been peeing more, I'm stil gonna test wen af shud of been in next few days, this af is weird to!! God nos ways goin on.. :(


----------



## Mrs A

I've soooo got my fingers crossed for you both. Last time when I had my little boy.......... Funny, I felt like I should have just said " this one time, at and camp......" Damn stupid films. Anyway when I was ttc last time, I had a friend on here, we both ended up pregnant at the same tim, she gave north 6 days before me! And I still text her now:)


----------



## Mrs A

I just did my opk, and it's lighter than last night, in fact I can't even see a line today! BUT I have watery cm!?.!


----------



## pipsbabybean

North ** lol birth... Yh I made a lot of friends on here last time there's 15 or more of us in a lil group on fb.. Love them all dearly .. Hopes we can be as close .. N be bump buds to if my test is neg again over the weekend ill start opks x


----------



## Mrs A

I like opk's purely for Poas addiction lol


----------



## WeeNat

I would bd just incase Claire :)

Is anyone googling tonight? X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh it's a terrible addiction I love it!!


----------



## WeeNat

Ladies...im gonna have to shoot off. Feeling tired, catch up with you in the morning.
Claire- happy bding and Pip- happy googling x x


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks babes. Get some sleepies, all great signs x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies, do you have snow?? I'm in Cornwall n it's just wet!!! Rained all night :)


----------



## WeeNat

Morning Girlies, how are we today?? x


----------



## WeeNat

It looks white with frost here Pip! Brrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## WeeNat

When i was googling every symptom under the sun, i came across a post by you Claire,
August 22nd 2009 (which was 2 days after i got married :winkwink:)

Here it is:

well i thought id add my 2WW symptoms for you guys

1 DPO cramping really bad Creamy Cm
2 DPO nausea like car sickness type feeling slight cramping Creamy Cm
3-6 DPO just feeling "pants" really Creamy Cm
7-10 DPO headaches, nausea,tired lack of appetite, bloating Creamy Cm
11 DPO +++ Bloating and tired Dry Cm
12 DPO all of above Dry Cm slight 
13 DPO on a Frer Fmu Dry Cm
13 DPO confirmed on a CB digi

:dust: to you all


----------



## Mrs A

Haha that's reeeeally weird to read that again! But it was sooo true, I knew at 2dpo that I was pregnant. Its really snowy here! Brrrrrr:wacko:


----------



## Mrs A

My wedding anniversary is 19th August! I remember I was sooooo desperate to get a :bfp: on the 19.8


----------



## WeeNat

I tested anf got bfn :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

awww hun..u stil could be.. where do both live?


----------



## Mrs A

Awwww :hugs: im in Northamptonshire. X x


----------



## Mrs A

I spent last night reading about evening primrose oil. Might start taking it x


----------



## pipsbabybean

im sorry if my posts seem a lil out when im on my phone i seem to miss all sorts lol..didnt see u say about the pok last night claire . wasnt bein ignorant lol


----------



## Mrs A

Its ok, im on a mixture of my phone and ipad, so sometimes I miss stuff too x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

aww thats ok then we will look daft together lol


----------



## Mrs A

Lol :flower:


----------



## pipsbabybean

cant believe ive got another week to wait yet...


----------



## WeeNat

Jeepers Creepers... I've missed heaps lol

Im from north scotland! :)

Feeling so fed up. I dont have a clue how many dpo i am, if i am!! :(


----------



## Mrs A

Awww nat :hug: I had a feeling you were Scottish, most of my oh family are scottish. I have a feeling we'll all be falling in the same month or thereabouts x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

me to claire which would be wicked.. nat i suppose ur waiting for af or a bfp really. do u no when she shud arrive?


----------



## WeeNat

Was it my pail skin that gave it away Claire. That would be amazing girls if we did :)

This is only a guesstimate but if AF is going to arrive i would say it would be around the 30th of this month.

Im beginning to think the cramping i had at the weekend might have been Ovulation, plus it goes along with my sandbladed nippiles (which i hear can be caused by O).

My worry is, i dont think i could get pregnant? My cycle has been so long, surley thats not great grounds for a healthy eggy to stick?


----------



## pipsbabybean

do u no how long ur cycles r hun? its a tricky old business isnt it. i had cramping this week just like wen i conceived . these cramps r lighter than af..i was so sure i was pg.. which ive not suffered from since having maci. i used to suffer terribly with af cramps


----------



## Mrs A

If your due af around 30th, I'm due 3rd so that means you'll be just about to o, probably tomorrow or Sunday!!! So get :sex:


----------



## WeeNat

I've noticed that too Pip, since dd my cramps around AF are much lighter?

My cycles are normally 40-42 days. BUT... im thinking the weird spotting i had on cd36 was a freaky period. Soooooo, if thats the case i may be around cd32?

Confusing huh!!!

Has anyone got any plans for today??


----------



## pipsbabybean

so nat's up first!! get to the bedroom huni lol.. 
we are not doin alot today.. lazy day in the warm. u guys?


----------



## Mrs A

Dunno, you just *look* Scottish (pretty) in your avatar. I've also just realised we all have 1 child already, is that right?


----------



## Mrs A

Nope I'm up to not. Too brrrrr so it's Nat, then me? X x x


----------



## Mrs A

I have some fab apps that might help you keep track Nat. I have pink pad and my days. Theyre brill for telking you your cycles history and average length bkah blah


----------



## WeeNat

Aw thanks Claire :blush:....Yes, looks like we all have one child.

I have an app, which is telling me im 28 days late. I honestly think i have already O'd. My temps are all over the place, my bbt therm broke so im only using a normal therm. Its an ear one so i dont know how well thats going to be to track my O??

I had ewcm and now im all dry lol... so with that symptoms and sore nips makes me think O has been and gone now. So its waiting!! :brat:


It is cold out side, i will have to wrap up warm x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Who knows, this could even be an Anovulatory cycle?


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah your ear thermometer wont track it correctly. I tried that. Lets see ehat hapoens, id just test non the 30th and hope x


----------



## WeeNat

Have to say, your wee jaiden is a wee cutie x x


----------



## Mrs A

Awww thanks babe. I wanna see pics of both of your lo's


----------



## pipsbabybean

sorry ladies had a busy 5 mins then.. yh i only have maci so far hehe. yh looks like im last to ov next weekend. ive been using apps to hun. ovuline n some others they all say different thats wat annoys me x


----------



## WeeNat

Is that your wee girl in avitar Pip, if it is what a sweetheart!!


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhh you both have pretty missy's. My bbt thermometer and cheapie opk's just arrived :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh nat thats her, as of last week, my one year old hehe


----------



## Mrs A

Blimey. My chunka is 3 in April x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no I think im inpatient, lol it goes so fast doesn't it, opks wen do u use urs? Read yesterday u shud do 2 aday ?


----------



## WeeNat

Oh dear girlies, i just went to the Loo and when i wiped there was some old blood... maybe this is AF starting!!! :(

Have to run as im using my folks computer...


----------



## Mrs A

Fx it is, at least youll have somewhere to start x x 

I use my opk once a day at the moment, as I dont even have a test line, but when I start to get one, ill do it twice a day. Im also tracking my cm and temping, ive never done any of these before, so hoping it works x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

With maci I just used opks first month, was so lucky I no how hard it can be, wen my af finishes ill start using once aday , wat time do u temp hun, ill do cm to but i Wundt have a clue wat it ment so u'll have to talk me thro it if they'd ok ?? Pls


----------



## Mrs A

No worries. I temp at 7am when my alarm goes off before getting out of bed. I check my cm first thing. But change it if it changes through the day. My cm goes as follows 'usually' for a week sometimes a few days more after af. Theres none so DRY. then I get up to 5-6 days of watery. Then at o egg white. I usually get this for 2 days max. Then on to sticky tacky until af (or not) hope this helps x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hun thanks , o we nat I wonder if it is af ?? But least you'll no where u r x


----------



## Mrs A

I've just been checking out people's charts who have gotten pregnant. This is my plan, bd every other day until positive opk then every day till negative, back to every other day. I'm also NOT going to test until my af is due. I don't wanna know if I have another chemical. Xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey girlies....sounds like a plan you both got going lol.

Well nothing since today. It looked like old blood, whats going on???

Urghhhh!!! x

How are we all tonight?


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh is your chart up to date Nat? I'm ok, just shared ice lollies with Jaiden!


----------



## Mrs A

Could be implantation? Not sure, I think your going to need to test once a week, to see what exactly is going on, do you have any opk?


----------



## WeeNat

I did OPKs and they looked dark at the weekend. However, i ran out of all my stash of OPKs and pregnancy tests. We have gone for the relaxed method since cycle 7. I got rid of some temps that were throwing me wrong. 

I woke up dripping in sweat when i woke up this morning. I honestly don't have a clue with whats going on inside my body!

I was dignosed with PCOS years ago but i normally had regular cycles. 

The doctor told me to retest in a fortnight but i know i will test before then, well i did this morning lol

My hubby is away to work on sunday and will be away for 3 weeks!! :(

What is everyone doing tonight??? xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry ladies just put maci to bed , gonna sit quietly now for the evening, nice plan Claire hehe, poor u nat tis all about strange wats goin on isn't it , saying that I think this af has last 3 days ??? Confused :(


----------



## Mrs A

Weird............... It's a horrible waiting game xx


----------



## WeeNat

Sorry girls... I've read back and i have been banging on and on about myself :(

My wee girl goes down about 7pm, she is tired from being in Nursery all week. I hope you girls are keeping warm. Its baltic oot side!!! x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Arghhh nat u haven't, I'm sure af is done 3 days surely that's short and I've terrible lower back ache, don't suppose I'm ones if these people who have periods whilst pg hmmm spinning out. Yes nat I'm snuggled up hehe keepin warm r u ? :)


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhh u haven't Hun, stop worrying. Isn't it freeeeezing, we've had snow ploughs up and down the road. W have shit tons of it.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies how we feeling today ? :))


----------



## Mrs A

I'm feeling positive ad blooming cold! You? :flower:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Stil bit confused stupid body, stupid chemical lol but looking forward to our next tww shame that's a week a way to I'm so inpatient , snap with the cold also it's freezing


----------



## WeeNat

Afternoon ladies :flower:

My hubby put the heater on in the bathroom so when i went for my shower i would be warm. How sweet is he!

No AF today... can i tell you both a secret lol! :blush: We dtd last night (i was kindda hoping it would bring on AF) but i've had nothing??
Just creamy cm today??

We are going out for a walk today!! I best get on my thermals lol

I bet you guys are wishing Ovulation would hurry up, huh x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww hun nice warm shower we don't have a heater in ours it's shocking lol yes I'm wishing this next week away so ov will be here x


----------



## WeeNat

Im sure you will keep your self busy no doubt :)

Have you made plans...dtd every other day then everyday on Ovulation?? I think Claire has that plan?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh ur right the week usually flys by, I plan to try every other but since having my dd we've struggled to find the time, my hubby has a 9 yr old boy we have 4 nights a week and a 12 ye old girl different mums.. Such hard work so finding time is difficult, our only spare time really is day before ov so hoping that will be good if we do get chance again :((( hate it!!


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls. Sorry jaiden and I had a nap :thumbup: yeah my plan is dtd every other day then every day around o, when opk are + wooooo nat, I still reckon you could be preggers and pip roll on next week, which is your planned o day? Think mine is Wednesday. Xxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Evening Chicka's... I had a nap through the week Claire, bang on in the afternoon and it was just heaven :)

Must be hard for you Pip, its hard enough for us with a three yr old. My hubby works away. He will be gone for 3 weeks on Sunday night :(

So, some months i know im out right away lol.

I hope i am Claire, i had some more old blood mixed in with cm but no period. Cervix is high. Nips are still sore lol

I swear i smelt someone guff at my mums house today lol... turned out to be the cat food next door in the kitchen :haha:

How are we all tonight x


----------



## Mrs A

Im fine, contemplating if I should go to work tomorrow. I really do think you are, just keep testing x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry ladies hectic day here with all 3 kids today , I'm ok tired today.. I o the Sam day as you Claire wed apparently according to charts .. Hehe how weird, u guys ok? X


----------



## WeeNat

Mrs A said:


> Im fine, contemplating if I should go to work tomorrow. I really do think you are, just keep testing x x

Skive!!! Thats what i think lol!! Chill out and have a relaxing day x



pipsbabybean said:


> Sorry ladies hectic day here with all 3 kids today , I'm ok tired today.. I o the Sam day as you Claire wed apparently according to charts .. Hehe how weird, u guys ok? X

Yes, sounds busy!! Maybe you will get sticky eggs together :happydance:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Be so cool if we do hehe ! I'd feel real bad tho if one did n other didn't .. Sad times :( wat do u do for work hun? I'm a sahm hehe


----------



## Mrs A

Awwww don't feel bad! If its meant to be, it'll happen. That's weird we're gonna o the same day, we can wait out the tww together, keep me from testing lol. I work at a res home for the elderly, wish I could me a sahm :-(. My oh is a sahd x


----------



## WeeNat

Im a sahm too... i am so lucky to be able to not have to work.

You must be so tired at the end of your shifts Claire.

Well... i feel that AF may well show after all. I had (and pardon me for being so honest lol) loose poopies lol!!! Which always means AF is coming!!! Arrrgggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mrs A

At least youll know where your at if she does show herself. Yeah I do 3 12 hour shifts a week.


----------



## WeeNat

Very true hun... i hate this waiting about!!! Its really worn me out!

Urgh, 12 hour shifts!!


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah I know I DETEST waiting for anything. Ive just rang in


----------



## WeeNat

Oooooooo...skive days are always the best lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe skive days are the best days.. I used to do the same hun in the community loved it and I miss it, but I said I don't wanna miss a thing we ate coping just money wise , just strange we o' ing same day that's if our bodies play fair .. Bless u nat u stil don't no wats just bodies doin ? Wats the tests doin any faint lines ??


----------



## WeeNat

Have no idea whats going on...time will tell!


----------



## Mrs A

My opk was at least visible today, the last 3 days there hasn't even been a test line!


----------



## pipsbabybean

That's a good start hun if ur periods r shorter less than 7 wud mean ill prob I before wed ?


----------



## WeeNat

My stupid mobile won't let me look at your char claire. I see its shot up, just like mine lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies :)


----------



## Mrs A

Morning! Yeah, I was a little worried about my temp spike, as I've had complete negative opk's! I'm just hoping I haven't missed my "special" day :-(


----------



## pipsbabybean

O no do u think u cud of ? So hard to judge


----------



## WeeNat

Morning ladies...weird that it shot up. Maybe see what tomorrow does. X


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, I don't think I have, I can't imagine I'd o that early. Dunno, let's see what happens tomorrow, even if I did o, we still dtd every other day :-(


----------



## Mrs A

Nat looking at your chart, you may have o'd on day 65!,


----------



## pipsbabybean

How do u find time to lol , u wud hopeful be ok if you did o early hun but it's very early isn't it


----------



## Mrs A

Not really so early, I had a 24 day cycle last month, so between 10.1.13 and 2.2.13 the average middle would be 21st/22nd. Today is 20th so I'm hoping not just yet :-(


----------



## WeeNat

I was thanking that Claire as it would make sense with the nipples? However Im confused with the spotting? Isn't it a bit early??xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun keep testing r u doin two a day now? How old r u Claire? Nat? I'm 28 :))


----------



## Mrs A

Yep 2 a day, but this mornings was barely visible, so will see what tonight's brings. Yeah Nat, never to early for spotting, could be early implanting?


----------



## Mrs A

Tat would make you 7dpo today


----------



## WeeNat

Keep testing Claire...it could have been a rouge temp lol. 

Im 29 pip... 30 this April :)

Ooooh... Exciting! 7 dpo and spotting. Fx!!!! X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Oooo nat that sounds good hehe excited for u , I may test shortly an opk I mean lol


----------



## WeeNat

[email protected] .... I have nothing in my house to pee on. I will no doubt cave and buy some in. That's if af doesn't show up. Thanks, Im excited too.

I hope to haven't missed O day Claire :hug: x


----------



## Mrs A

Hope it's just an off temp. I get a good feeling when I look at your chart Nat. Fx for you :dust: 
I'm 32 in December old fart compared to you two!


----------



## WeeNat

You are not an old fart...technically you are only a year and 4 months older than me :winkwink:

Im scared to be let down again claire :(


----------



## Mrs A

You'll be fine, we're both here, and if its negative, you'll be here trying with us x x x x x :hugs: :friends:

Is your chart up to date? Are you temping properly now? I reeeeeeealky think you should get some ic they're like 10mui 50 for £8!! :winkwink:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nothing to pee on that's shocking lol are u trying to wait it out until 14dpo.. 32 isn't old huni ur the mumma of the group tho hehe :)


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks girlies, wo glad i found you both.

Should i be worried that my nips aint as sore as they have been? Lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Yes pip it is shocking lol. I am going to wait i think. I have been disappointed so much this whole entire cycle x


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah I don't mind being momma! I wouldn't worry about your nips babe, if its gonna happen it will. I think if you have spotting today at 7dpo, you should wait till 17dpo to get a decent result, so wait 10 days from when the spotting started. I'm glad I found you both too :friends:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe me to especially as we are so close in cycle days , I've been bagging up 6/9 month clothes to try and sell got to much stuff hate clutter lol I've no hope with a one year old have I :)


----------



## Mrs A

It gets far worse the older they get. I was going to bag up and sell clothes, but decided I'd keep them in case I have a boy, why don't you keep em, then if you have a boy and I have a girl, we can swap?!


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no... Ten days lol. I shall try my best.

What's your plan for today. My hubby is away at 3pm today :cry:


----------



## Mrs A

I'm trying to get my lo to take a nap. My shopping will be delivered between 2-3pm. And in between all of that I wanted a wee catnap, but as it stands I don't think that'll happen. 


Yes 10 days, don't test , then af will show, or your up the duff! Pip and I are it's you all the way x x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm just waiting on results on my opk.......


----------



## WeeNat

Im gonna pop over to asda with dd when hubby goes. Its amazing how supermarkets have become my exciting days out since becoming pregnant lol.

I wish you girls were same dpo as me. Im excited for you both. xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Bless ya nat can't imagine how it is with no hubby there, yh good idea Claire if I don't get any interest ill put it up in the loft and we can swap hehe asdas the high light of my days to lol


----------



## Mrs A

Ha! I love asda too! My opk was at least visible again today, but still nowhere near positive. Ok pip, great, ill do that too.
I wish I was 7dpo with ya Hun x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Oh well...looks like i may be out now. More spotting but its much pinker this time. Felt cervix, its high but there is redder looking blood. The thing is, hubby may not be home for when Im next ovulating so i might as well count my self out for next cycle :cry:

Why can't it be more clear cut. Its been so up and down with me.


----------



## Mrs A

You need to get yourself fertilaid, have you read about it? You might not be out yet, not till she's shown her filthy face fx x x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Fertilaid? I've herd the name before. What does it do.

Well i best shoot off. Put a pad on now...wouldnt want to be caught out.

Hwar you lovely ladies later x x


----------



## Mrs A

Pip did you test again yet? 

Nat: https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...a=X&ei=-_77UNqEMMjX0QXWkIHYDA&ved=0CEIQ8wIwAg


----------



## Mrs A

Nosing??? Hmmmm.....lmfao


----------



## Mrs A

Just excuse that post ladies ^^ just noticed my brothers wife, whom I havent spoken to since July last year, nosing through this thread. 

:coffee:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Really ?? That's the only problem maybe we shud move over to fb ? No not tested yet been one of those days hun,, awww nat u really think the witch is coming ?? Such a shame especially If your oh is not home :(


----------



## Mrs A

I deleted my Facebook for the same reason. :-(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Uve lost me hun , was she reading here. ?


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, saw her name at the bottom of the post while I was writing. Her name is MrsN


----------



## WeeNat

How can you tell if someone is looking on at the page??

How are we all tonight?? x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

That's crazy , stalker ish!! I can't see on my iPhone but suppose u can on line, I'm ok hun just bathing the lo, tested early opk says very faint lol


----------



## Mrs A

If you scroll down past where you reply, it tells you who is currently viewing the post. I'm ok, going to test another opk in a little while, did all my housework today and am just doing the washing, wee man has just gone to bed. How are you both?

Yeah she is a bit stalkerish, think she gets that from being so damned nosy lmao


----------



## Mrs A

I've been reading about the smep plan, that's defo what I'm doing lol


----------



## WeeNat

Ah, i've lernt something new lol!!! I honestly had no idea!!

Hubby is away now... my wee lass has had her bath and tucked up in bed.

So, im just chilling now x


----------



## Mrs A

Just waiting on my opk then I'm doing some ironing boooooring :-(


----------



## Mrs A

https://https://s4.beta.photobucket.com/user/astrasgte/media/image_zps2a3ab8f2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Getting more obvious now


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no... its not showing the pic.

I keep getting jabbing pains in my left side of my Uterus! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh exciting! My ipad is being a Trollop and won't let me put em on. If you wanna pm me your phone number, ill text ya it x x


----------



## Mrs A

I soooooo think your pregnant you know x x


----------



## Mrs A

Oh wow 2000 posts!!! Will I be an addict I wonder x x


----------



## Mrs A

Noooooo grrr


----------



## WeeNat

I dont know what to think claire, I pm'd you my number x x


----------



## Mrs A

Well I know what I think. When did you last test?


----------



## WeeNat

Posting for Mrs A
 



Attached Files:







20130120_202927.jpg
File size: 209.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pipsbabybean

is that an opk?


----------



## WeeNat

I tested on Friday morning... x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Now I'm confused . That's a positive pregnancy test !!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> I've been reading about the smep plan, that's defo what I'm doing lol

Wats that then Claire ? Wats it entail ? X


----------



## Mrs A

Yep that's an opk, don't worry pip x x

Nat, if I'm right you've ovulated late and will only be 7dpo today, so that means effectively you could get a :bfp: on wed-thurs-fri x x x


----------



## Mrs A

It's the sperm meets egg plan smep. 


The Plan

* "Try" every other night starting Day 8 ???????

* Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks ???????

* Begin ovulation testing on Day 10 ???????

* When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row ???????

* Skip one night, then do one last "try" ???????

* Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun ???????

* If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Gosh don't confuse the ex blonde lol I'm using the dip strips for opks it was faint but there


----------



## WeeNat

I love how you have been working that out for me Claire, your so sweet :flower:

I havent even given it a second thought because im scared that af will come anyway.

The smep would never work for me, would have to have hubby home for that lol x


----------



## Mrs A

pipsbabybean said:


> Now I'm confused . That's a positive pregnancy test !!!

Nook it's a first response opk, note it doesn't have a cover for the end x x


----------



## Mrs A

pipsbabybean said:


> Gosh don't confuse the ex blonde lol I'm using the dip strips for opks it was faint but there

Oh dear, I really did just laugh out loud and am smiling as I type this PIP you are soooooooo funny x x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

lol @ pip... x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> I love how you have been working that out for me Claire, your so sweet :flower:
> 
> I havent even given it a second thought because im scared that af will come anyway.
> 
> The smep would never work for me, would have to have hubby home for that lol x

No your right hunny smep wouldn't work for you, but you won't need it. :thumbup:

Ahhhh I like to help, specially when it comes to ttc x x x x x x x x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A

I'm sooooo glad I've found you two, my little bff's you so make me laugh, even when I'm feeling shitty :friends:


----------



## WeeNat

What a great bunch of girlies i have :hug:

I've got to stop pinching my nips... i swear im gonna end up doing it in public!!! lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Omfg I thought pip was bad, now I'm pmsl laughing at you, picturing a silly blonde nip pincher Rofl habahahahahahagahahah!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe I like a lil laugh ladies if you hadn't guessed, I like the plan but Wundt happen here either hubby's to busy x


----------



## WeeNat

Bhaaa-haaaaa- haaaaa.... I know but seriously, its actually unnerving lol... i was even pinching them whilst driving today :rofl: x


----------



## Mrs A

Oh dear, you need to stick a rocket up his arse, plenty of time for busy, when your up the duff as it were. Llolilolololo


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh I agree ill catch him
This week and get up the duff lol!! Wat we like a, ur mummy to an ex blonde and a nipple pincher !


----------



## WeeNat

I agree, never busy at getting busy!!! Im sure you have your ways at getting what you want :winkwink: lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Bahahahahahahahaha oh dear, well I don't mind, as long as your making me laugh. I always wanted 2 girls x x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Make a plan, like a spy, and catch him at least tues and thurs x x


----------



## Mrs A

My dh is being quite good, after the mc, I said to him, right I'm going to temp and do opk, and were going to Dtd every other day, ok? And he's been great bless him, he knows I'm getting desperate. X x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Twins girls for you coming up, I wanted twins desperately first time but I wud not of coped .. Nat I do have my ways but men r easily swade hehe


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee... like a saucy sexy slinky ninja!! lol

I dont mind what i get but a boy would be nice. Heck, both... give me both lol x


----------



## WeeNat

I think i would be quite shocked if dh wasnt swayed into having spanky with me lol!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha slinky ninja I like it, I'll kick his ass ,, yh I'm for a boy but not fussed wud mean number 3 lol


----------



## Mrs A

Haha me too Nat! Ooh I'm not fussed what I get, as long as its Not twins, my mum is a twin, and I have twin half sisters, so you two can have the twins lol


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, you go kick his ass into shape, never mind busy, go ask him what he thinks of your new underwear. Lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no my family is filled with twins too .. Both sides eek


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee... i dunno if i would cope with twins tbh!! 

Now im picturing a blonde nipple pinching saucy ninja :rofl:


----------



## Mrs A

Lol @nat x x


----------



## WeeNat

Ooooo the underwear question.... never fails :winkwink: x


----------



## Mrs A

Brb, just getting the nappies out of the washer, two secs x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha I've just created a new teenager dream girl haha


----------



## WeeNat

@ Claire, i had to read your post twice, i thought you said you needed to get the nipples out of the washer. I swear im turning nipple mad lol

Pip... the blonde nipple pinching saucy ninja is the new fertile fighter lol x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> @ Claire, i had to read your post twice, i thought you said you needed to get the nipples out of the washer. I swear im turning nipple mad lol
> 
> Pip... the blonde nipple pinching saucy ninja is the new fertile fighter lol x

Hahaha you two are hillarious, leave you alone for a minute and you become nipples pmsl. Jaiden has cloth nappies so I was just washing then, now they're on the clothes horse.


----------



## Mrs A

I'm loving your thing under your name changed to other lol


----------



## Mrs A

Can't wait till my new changing bag arrives, will be so easy to keep jaidens and the new baby's stuff in the one bag


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee... other meaning have no fecking clue.

You must have saved a bucket load doing the natural nappies. I was lazy i guess. However, no longer have to bother with nappies now my dd has been poty trained :happydance: x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I missed loads then, about ur oh Claire that's good of him,


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, wish my little one could be bothered to potty train, boys are sooooo lazy, yeah saved a good £50 a month. They're great, wouldn't use a sposie now, unless I was desperate. The next one will be in cloth too, so much better for the environment.


----------



## WeeNat

They dont stay babies for long girls!!!! Where is the pause button x


----------



## Mrs A

Wonder what my temp and opk will do tomorrow, ill be 2days from normal ov day.


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> They dont stay babies for long girls!!!! Where is the pause button x

I know, wish I could pause him for at least 2 years then he'd be nearly 1 :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Good for u hun, they say boys r lazier tho , wait for some warmer weather hun a, lots of nakey time hehe


----------



## Mrs A

I'm in no rush, he'll do it when he's ready. Right off to bed for me and maaaaayyyybe some baby makin...... See you both tomorrow. Nighty x x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Thats really good your doing that. DD only potty trained a couple months before her 3rd birthday, when i thought she was ready. I think everyone is so quick at pushing children too early!! Your doing a good job x x


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night... im off soon too x x


----------



## WeeNat

Right ladies, im gonna hop skip and jump into bed... well, ok sloth off to bed.

Hear you both tomorrow, night night x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh ill be here I've just climbed into bed myself, nite ladies, x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning. Well god only knows what my chart is doing! How are we all today? X


----------



## WeeNat

Eh....that's crazy Claire?!! What on earth is it doing lol

Im ok....still lying in bed waiting for dd to wake up lol x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

We're up here ! Morning (waves)


----------



## WeeNat

Morning :hi:

Xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I can't get icons on my iPhone ? Don't think lol not sure how to get pics up either


----------



## WeeNat

I think Claire knows how tp upload pictures from phone. I have a sneaking suspicion that you down load an app.

How are you this morning x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Oooo clever Claire didn't no that , yh we ok just off to brave the cold for a whole , did an opk this am it's certainly more pos than yesterday, lol


----------



## WeeNat

Yay!!! Thats great, so when is the big O day??? x


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry. Fell asleep lol get pics from where to where?


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Yay!!! Thats great, so when is the big O day??? x

According to calendar shud be next Wednesday it's gonna be before that the way my opks look? 

Claire we were talking about uploading pics to here from iPhone?? Any ideas 


I'm in a bad mood now got all loaded up n car won't start nothing worse


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Claire, i thought you knew how to upload pics from mobile? Maybe i've just created that idea lol

Oh no, your car wont start!!! I would be fuming too!! 

Im gonna have to get my self washed and dressed. Little lady has nursery today x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Hi Claire, i thought you knew how to upload pics from mobile? Maybe i've just created that idea lol
> 
> Oh no, your car wont start!!! I would be fuming too!!
> 
> Im gonna have to get my self washed and dressed. Little lady has nursery today x

Oh lol, I'm still in my pjs laying in bed while monkey runs around playing upstairs 



pipsbabybean said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Thats great, so when is the big O day??? x
> 
> According to calendar shud be next Wednesday it's gonna be before that the way my opks look?
> 
> Claire we were talking about uploading pics to here from iPhone?? Any ideas
> 
> You can upload them to photo bucket, then use the code from there, you'll need to register to make an account x x
> I'm in a bad mood now got all loaded up n car won't start nothing worseClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs A

You should b o'ing this Wednesday love, not next wed! In 2 days xx


----------



## Mrs A

Oh my reply is In your quote pip x


----------



## WeeNat

So both of you are going to Ovulate early... how in sync are you both lol


----------



## Mrs A

I don't know about early, as far as me, I'm due to o on Wednesday x


----------



## WeeNat

Ah yes, just saw your ticker.... silly me. x


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh yours has put in a crosshairs, did you do that?


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, i put it in...your very observant lol x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Lol of course! X x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O girls I'm so confused I thought it was next week, I only stopped my period yesterday .. It's next week isn't it even apps r tellin me so .. O gosh


----------



## Mrs A

When did you start af?


----------



## Mrs A

Im o'ing this week, my opk's are nearly there x


----------



## WeeNat

Hello ladies :) x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey you x x


----------



## WeeNat

Hey girlies... so this is me so far

Cd63, Started cramping, nipples started to get slightly sore.
Cd64, 1dpo- Some slight cramping and sore nipples.
Cd65, 2dpo- some EWCM noticed my cervix was high wet and open, we got our grove on lol
Cd66, 3dpo- more wet cm, bd that night too :winkwink:
Cd67, 5dpo- sore nipples, cm really sticky
Cd68, 5dpo- sore nipples, cm really sticky 
Cd69, 6dpo- tan coloured cm (begining to think its AF so bd to see if it would start it :blush:
Cd70, 7dpo- No AF just tan coloured cm, 
Cd71, 8dpo- Pink/red blood on cervix but only getting tan coloured cm when wipe. sharp pains in left side and sharp pains in breasts.
Cd72, 9dpo- Nipples very sore today, blob of ewcm mixed with pink blood and one tiny red clot.
no cramping today. Still getting tan cm now and again!??


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry ladies been one of those days , started af the 16 th hun ??? Help


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Hey girlies... so this is me so far
> 
> Cd63, Started cramping, nipples started to get slightly sore.
> Cd64, 1dpo- Some slight cramping and sore nipples.
> Cd65, 2dpo- some EWCM noticed my cervix was high wet and open, we got our grove on lol
> Cd66, 3dpo- more wet cm, bd that night too :winkwink:
> Cd67, 5dpo- sore nipples, cm really sticky
> Cd68, 5dpo- sore nipples, cm really sticky
> Cd69, 6dpo- tan coloured cm (begining to think its AF so bd to see if it would start it :blush:
> Cd70, 7dpo- No AF just tan coloured cm,
> Cd71, 8dpo- Pink/red blood on cervix but only getting tan coloured cm when wipe. sharp pains in left side and sharp pains in breasts.
> Cd72, 9dpo- Nipples very sore today, blob of ewcm mixed with pink blood and one tiny red clot.
> no cramping today. Still getting tan cm now and again!??


Wow that is sounding by positive, I had a ton of creamy cm when I got pregnant with Jaiden xx fx fx fx


----------



## Mrs A

pipsbabybean said:


> Sorry ladies been one of those days , started af the 16 th hun ??? Help

So you should o 29-30th of jan?

Wow, I'll be due af on 3.2.13


----------



## pipsbabybean

Claire did u see my post , af was the 16th until yesterday x


----------



## Mrs A

^^


----------



## Mrs A

Mrs A said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies... so this is me so far
> 
> Cd63, Started cramping, nipples started to get slightly sore.
> Cd64, 1dpo- Some slight cramping and sore nipples.
> Cd65, 2dpo- some EWCM noticed my cervix was high wet and open, we got our grove on lol
> Cd66, 3dpo- more wet cm, bd that night too :winkwink:
> Cd67, 5dpo- sore nipples, cm really sticky
> Cd68, 5dpo- sore nipples, cm really sticky
> Cd69, 6dpo- tan coloured cm (begining to think its AF so bd to see if it would start it :blush:
> Cd70, 7dpo- No AF just tan coloured cm,
> Cd71, 8dpo- Pink/red blood on cervix but only getting tan coloured cm when wipe. sharp pains in left side and sharp pains in breasts.
> Cd72, 9dpo- Nipples very sore today, blob of ewcm mixed with pink blood and one tiny red clot.
> no cramping today. Still getting tan cm now and again!??
> 
> 
> Wow that is sounding by positive, I had a ton of creamy cm when I got pregnant with Jaiden xx fx fx fxClick to expand...


Also I reckon you implanted at 6dpo so should get a result on hpt a week after this, so 13-14dpo xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I'm so behind with posts, u had me worried I was gonna miss it, that's wat I thought those dates so all ok, but my opk today was quite dark, it's possible I cud before, can I share pics with u guys x somehow ?


----------



## WeeNat

3 2 1 Lift off lol

Do you think that sounds positive... im honestly thinking its a very weird AF. I feel its going to blow any day lol!!


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, you can text it to Nat and she's in the know and can post a pic for you, she's got mine from today too x x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> 3 2 1 Lift off lol
> 
> Do you think that sounds positive... im honestly thinking its a very weird AF. I feel its going to blow any day lol!!

That is suuuuuuch a good countdown! You only have 5days left to test. Check out what I wrote when you found my post with Jaiden, it's near enough the same as what you've written!


----------



## WeeNat

You can send to my email or my mobile?... i can pm it to you Pip x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh msg me hun pls, just a second pair of eyes to pls I had terrible cramp right hand side this avo ,,, Nats so excited for u x


----------



## WeeNat

Mrs A OPK today
 



Attached Files:







20130121_155832.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WeeNat

6dpo... thats the day i woke up dripping in sweat!

Im trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Mrs A

Oh my! So your 9dpo today? Ooh dare you test tomorrow on a frer?? I don't know ifi could wait lmao, I'm shite at waiting lol


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Mrs A OPK today

I reckon my opk will be positive by tomorrow! I'm going to do another in half an hour


----------



## WeeNat

Could i test tomorrow... should i be worried ive been spotting for so long. WHat if this is just a strange period?? But surely my temps would not still be up??


----------



## WeeNat

Get bding then Claire :winkwink: x


----------



## pipsbabybean

mine was like your hun, my opk i mean ill fetch it in amin very strange ?

i was wondering earlier... did u girls find out what you were having n wud u the next time?
i did and wud again lol im no good at waiting lol


----------



## Mrs A

I wouldn't worry nat, you might get something tomorrow but itll be feint. Ill be finding out as I did last time x


----------



## WeeNat

I didnt find out with DD... but i think we may this time? 

I think i might test then tomorrow? 

:)


----------



## pipsbabybean

argh u must have some patience hun hehe i dont not one ounce . although we did find out we kept it to family knowing,


----------



## WeeNat

See, i would blab to everyone lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

nat i dont mind u tellin everyone my news lol up there i mean


----------



## WeeNat

lmao... deal lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

can i do the same to u to hehe, im watchin call the midwife.. love it x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130121_194701_zps36f5470f.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

^^ that was just now. Took me ages to download the photobucket app to my phone, now I can put pics up!


----------



## Mrs A

I'd soooo love it better if that was a hpt :-(


----------



## pipsbabybean

i no every time i look i have to think twice, wat am i testing for lol

wont be long hun x


----------



## WeeNat

Looking good claire..


----------



## Mrs A

I soooo hope not, then whichever one of us still needs the opk, ill be sending my stash to xx


----------



## Mrs A

I reckon it might be bang on we'd, like all the apps say so, what ya think x x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm at work tomorrow, so you'll need to text me the result Nat, I can't wait till 9at night to see what it says x


----------



## pipsbabybean

do u have a test in for mora nat? fmu?? excited sooo much xx


----------



## WeeNat

Sorry, hubby was on the phone. He thinks i shoudnt test tomorrow, said that i would only be upset if i got another bfn. What do you girls think, is it possible to get a result tomorrow or should i wait another 5 days?


----------



## Mrs A

If it was me, I'd say wait, but I'd still privately test tomorrow.
I'm a Poas addict lmao x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol wat claire said id say id wait but poas anyways n if it was bfn stil think o its early silly me. 

claire once pics r on photobucket how do i get them on ere on iphone?


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no girlies, i only have one test left lol!!


----------



## Mrs A

Oh then wait Hun, don't waste it.

Pip, you goth the right of the page where it says links, click the img one copy and post it on the message bit on here if that makes sense x


----------



## Mrs A

What test is it Nat?


----------



## pipsbabybean

oo asda trip tomorrow nat lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

claire i dunno if im using it right lol. im using bnb thro safari is there an actual app??


----------



## WeeNat

Its a first response... i dont have any cheap ones in the house. I used to heaps of blue handled tests but used the last ones a few months back x


----------



## WeeNat

Why does my compuet no give me the option to Thank you Pip?? lol... there isnt the button there??? Weird

Asda doesnt have the first response tests... x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

maybe its fate hun ..


----------



## pipsbabybean

o no am i unthankable lol


----------



## WeeNat

Yay, its letting me now :happydance: x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol sorry about that.. quick question. do opks have to be read in a certain time. ob this morning it was darker now its dried its alot lighter
??


----------



## WeeNat

I would go by the time limit??? Although i've never had that problem before?


----------



## Mrs A

Get some cheapies from the pound shop. Yeah there's a free app Hun x


----------



## Mrs A

Usually opk's have to be read within an hour x


----------



## WeeNat

Never thought of the pound shop Claire. Are the tests any good? x x

Feeling some twinges going on!!! Stay away AF!!!!!!!! :gun:


----------



## pipsbabybean

I only ask cos there was such a difference in colour, I looked for the app but can't find it ??


----------



## Mrs A

It's a free app.

The pound shop or home bargain, but don't get predictor, they're shite.

Yeah there will be a difference in colour, the lh disappears


----------



## Mrs A

I've got everything crossed for you x x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks... just cant help but think i will get AF :( x


----------



## Mrs A

Nooooo don't even think it, you HAVE to think positive x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wats the app called hun I've tried everything I can think of


----------



## Mrs A

Photo bucket


----------



## WeeNat

I know claire but im feeling twinges just now. I havent gotten any blood or anything.... och, i dunno... this has been a weird one!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo lol I was looking for bnb in an app lol, positive thoughts nat !!!! Bfp !!!


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> I know claire but im feeling twinges just now. I havent gotten any blood or anything.... och, i dunno... this has been a weird one!!

Until she shows your still in x x


----------



## Mrs A

pipsbabybean said:


> Ooo lol I was looking for bnb in an app lol, positive thoughts nat !!!! Bfp !!!

You plonker x


----------



## WeeNat

when searching it Pip put photobucket in one word without a space x


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa, another blonde nipple pinching saucy ninja moment??


----------



## Mrs A

Pmsl, she's defo gotta be blonde lol


----------



## Mrs A

Off to bed girlies nighty x x


----------



## WeeNat

Night night x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Well, i suppose i should hit the hay aswell. To test or not to test, that will be the question tomorrow morning. 

Night chickas x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

A arghhh I no girls so sorry I sound proper thick, I was blonde up until recently I
Moved to the dark side , 
Night me lovelies xx


----------



## WeeNat

Morning, tested and got a bfn today :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

O nat not even a lil line???? Faint one ?? Sorry hun xx


----------



## WeeNat

Not even the faintest of lines.

Do you think this could be a very weird period???


----------



## pipsbabybean

It could be hun, the first I've ever had like it right? Or u could be pregnant , I saw a post yesterday wen the girl didn't get a her bfp until 30dpo !! X


----------



## WeeNat

I dont know what to think??

Im so confused!! If i dont get anything by next monday i will make another appointment with the doc .

How are you today?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh that maybe a good idea hun, I'm ok hun ta wishing away this week so we can start tww x


----------



## WeeNat

Im kinddov scared.... this has been a very long cycle and if this is my period then i am very concerned.

I only get the tan cm when i wipe, its never on my panties!

Yes, hurry up next week!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

How sensitive was the test u used? X


----------



## WeeNat

I used first response (6 days early).


----------



## WeeNat

Feeling kindda queasy :sick:... took my temp and it was 37.8!! I could be coming down with something i suppose. My LO is in Nursery and they bring home not only pictures lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I'm a nursery nurse hun just to bring home it all, is the temp raise a good thing I've never been good with those x


----------



## WeeNat

Did your temp rise? Do you use Fertility Friend x x


----------



## WeeNat

Where is everyone??? lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry hun been one of those days u shud of text , no I don't temp hun was on about u , x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey chicka's sorry, been at work all day.

Sorry bout your bfn, but it's still very early, It could be an odd period, but if she's not here, something is going on, maybe ask your gp for bloods to save you keep buying tests?

My temp dropped thank god, and had ov pains today, nice creamy cm, so just waiting for that +opk, nearly there, think it will be thurs. hope your all ok.

The queasiness could be preg go, as could the temp x x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello hun u ok? Bet Uve had Busy day, today's flown by I've not achieved alot lol roll on ov, noticed first day of cm today ... Sigh stil a week yet ! X


----------



## WeeNat

Hello ladies, that's good about your symptoms Claire.

Can i ask you girlies something. Today when i was picking up dd from nursery, I was getting out the car and i awkwardly turned to shut my car door and got this intense sharp saying pain in my left side of my uterus...it only lasted second but it was enough to make me stop and catch my breath.... What on earth Is going on chickas?
Still getting the cm.....argh

I hope your tww goes better than mine lol x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Uve not had an easy tww hun have u saying that it's never easy .. Lol just be nice to no wats goin on, dunno about ur pain hun no idea, try googling? Danger area! X


----------



## WeeNat

Pip...text whenever ya want x


----------



## WeeNat

Well my lovelies...glad your both ok. Im aff to bed. Catch ya both soon x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Awww ok hun spk mora x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning hunnies, im ok, opk still not positive yet, and my temps are all over the shop. Ooh ive no idea about ur pain, either your pregnant or your ovulating id say x x


----------



## Mrs A

]
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130123_074112-1.jpg



This morning fmu


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning, your opks are getting a bit darker.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I've u emailed u pic nat I can't work out how to get it on here on my phone lol x


----------



## WeeNat

No problemo... I will up load it later when i at my computer but will take a peak x


----------



## WeeNat

https://s851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/?action=view¤t=63250454-5E3D-404C-8CFC-8B14980292FF-15245-000008809EF2A720.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## WeeNat

Did that work...done from my mobile using the link you sent me x x


----------



## Mrs A

Wowee that's looking close!


----------



## Mrs A

My chart is being stupid and won't update today's info, even though I've put it all in :grr:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks nat it did yh, that was yesterday ill do one shortly , x


----------



## WeeNat

Claire, its doing the same with mine today.... must be a fault on the website?
My temp has gone down to 36.8 today, so i have no idea what that means?

Looks like you both just may as well O at the same time xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Be an early o for me, I'm using ovuline as an app and it tells me my most fertile day is sat ! X


----------



## WeeNat

how long are your cycles pip?


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun I don't really no 28 days ish this is my first month off bcpatch, I forget wat my cycle is like been on
It a year but it's out ya system in 7 days best bit about it , x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies, I got a clear blue digital ov set today, got an empty circle, so not ov yet, took test stick out and had quite dark lines! So cant be long now. My o day should be tomorrow. 

How are you chicka's? Ill look at your chart nat x x


----------



## Mrs A

Hmmmm I think you need to go to your gp or get some ov sticks to figure out where you are. A dip means you cant be pregnant :-(


----------



## WeeNat

I dont know any more? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs A

Me either hun, lets see what your temp is tomorrow, maybe its just a blip like mine :grr:


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130123_205115.jpg

Tonight's


----------



## pipsbabybean

Getting there hun x


----------



## WeeNat

Getting there!!

Can't stop crying tonight :sad1:..


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo nat as in hormonal or summit else?? X


----------



## WeeNat

I guess im gutted that i had that temp dip... this has been such a long cycle. I don't know. Everything is setting me off. :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

I wish we cud help u hun, dunno wat ya can do , docs hun ? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

I can tell you exactly what the doctor will say. 

"Tell me what you think it may be"..."Oh, it could just be your hormones giving you a wonky period", "If you get another weird period come back and see us".

They are hopless Pip!! They know i've been trying to have a baby since 2010, they know i have PCOS and they know i have weight issues. They wont help me.

Its ok, i will just ride it out...


----------



## Mrs A

That's suuuuch a bad attitude from your gp. Ask them for a callback in the morning, tell them you've had both positive and negative tests, and you'd like to request a hcg level blood test. Yo can just tell them what you want. Don't cry Hun, were here for you, although I'm back at work tomorrow and Friday, but you can text me and I'll answer when I can. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## WeeNat

Its not just my GP Claire is my Gynae too. He doesn't want to help apart from telling us we could try IVF!

I've never always been Overweight... i was in a healthy BMI when i met my husband but yet it took us 5 yrs to concieve. I've gained all this extra weight since having My daughter and not working like i used to. Its doesnt help with having PCOS with the weight too.

Sorry to dampen this thread with my drivel...

Im off now girlies, catch ya both soon. I hope to see some positive OPKs from you both tomorrow x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Crappy gp's mine are just as bad her I'm afraid hun but if say wat Claire sed uve had pos n neg tests and no periods for two months or so, just blag it, my best mate has pcos so kinda no wat it's like hun she has a boy and didn't no she was preg for nearly 3 months..I hope u get some answers soon, me any hubby had a lil fall out, typical timing x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/2C6478FB-B72A-4023-B853-6B906D1A9731-18396-00000A00BB10A273.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

That line looking a lot darker pip....exciting x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

U ok nat? I been in me own today lol u two hiding from
Me x


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry hunny's I've been working 12 hours today, and will be agin to tomorrow :grr: wow those lines are getting darker, my opk's are still negative so I'm a little confuuuuuused! My chart looks a little better today, so will see what tomorrow brings x x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

I know...sorry pip. My heads been up my archie today.
Hi claire...lets see your lines. Looks like your temps have gone up...maybe not long now?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun I thought u were but 'twas weird I kept checkin bk but no one was here lol
I'm glad they r getting darker I recon I'm gonna o early , wats urs doin x


----------



## WeeNat

Have you been temping as well pip??


----------



## pipsbabybean

No nat I haven't I'm so rubbish at doin it religiously .. X


----------



## WeeNat

me too lol...


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol o well. I'm gonna catch this eggy !!


----------



## WeeNat

And i hope you catch it :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies , I've had cramping this morning, wonder if I really am o'ing early x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/4768B7EC-F190-4799-8096-623A0807A6D8-19860-00000ACCA0DA5DF6.jpg

Today's opk


----------



## WeeNat

Wowzers...eh yah-haaa....get bding!!!!!!

Not looking so bright for me...my temp has gone down again. I had heaps of back ache last night that radiated round to my thigh...very sore.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I wish we knew wat was happening with u, do u have any opks?


----------



## WeeNat

Yes and I used one the other day there was a very light line but thats not unusuall. Im deff not ovulating again x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok was just an idea, such a pain hun :( wish we cud help really do r u late yet ? I've lost track x


----------



## WeeNat

Technically I should have gotten af a month ago lol...

Maybe this spotting was indeed a weird period. I hope im nit starting menopause...now im just scaring myself x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I thought I was menopausal last month hot flushes were redic, can ur docs not help ? Demand some bloods it just lie a lil x


----------



## WeeNat

I made an appointment today at 3:30. My bbt thermometer arrived today!!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey, don't take no for an answer , until they take ur blood lol x


----------



## WeeNat

I woke up at 5am this morning with my butt and back sticking out the covers....freezing!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> I woke up at 5am this morning with my butt and back sticking out the covers....freezing!!!

Lol that was random hun , hope u tucked it bk in lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haaa....sorry....very out of context. I was thinking in my head that my back was sore and maybe thats why I had it sticking oot. I can be random tho lol x x 

I did tuck it back in but had no hubby to warm itback up on lol xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O yes I gotcha now lol I always do that , it is cold with out hubby there isn't it, mines like a hot water bottle , hope u get done answers today hun x


----------



## WeeNat

I probably wont but its worth a shot x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Just lay it on nice n thick hun, is ur doc male or female ? X


----------



## WeeNat

The only doc I coukd get is male and old as the hills lol...I have no chanse lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

o damn it hun. hopefully he'll take pitty on u, have u tested again since the other day ?


----------



## WeeNat

Well I hope so too. No, ive not tested...I thought there is no point.

If im being totally honest, I dont think im pregnant anymore. I think my hormones are ouf of whack. My nips hardly feel sore now just a tiny bit sensitive and ive had no spotting today.


----------



## pipsbabybean

have ur monthly been in good order since uve been ttc or all over, maybe theres something they can give u ? sorry im not very good at this lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Dont appologise at all, youve been wonderful.

Well....I just went to the toilet and got more spotting but it seems more pinkish now. Im now just wanting to get a proper bleed now. 
Onto the next cycle, thats what I want. Think I may just cancel doc appointment x


----------



## pipsbabybean

U cud just go for some advice hun it may help, I hope af shows at least you'll no where u r x


----------



## WeeNat

Erm... Took a test with non concentrated urine...didn't see anything, left it and went out shopping. Came home and i swear i see something!! Very faint but Im sure Im seeing colour!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

show me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## WeeNat

Im really not sure guys... its didnt come up in the time frame and the colour is more at the sides... has to be an evap!!

Im not bothered now as i was told great news by the doctor. He is going to put me on Metformin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After years of struggling with PCOS and felt like no doctor cared, i go and see the oldest doctor in my surgery and he has made me soooo happy!! xx x x x
 



Attached Files:







20130125_163302.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pipsbabybean

I can see it hun like I said test again n again n again lol find that post about concentrated urine worth a read ? I don't no much about metformin hun tell me more ?im pleased ur happier x


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa... ok, i will test again but i will have to wait. He even gave me dip tests to take away, what a lovely man x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm so pleased for u hun really am lets hope this is it , get testing xx


----------



## WeeNat

Thank you pip... defo cant be preggers but dont care lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Didni miss summit , y do u say defo can't lol that test looked so good hun x


----------



## Mrs A

That my little cherub is the start of a bfp! If its not ill eat my hat. Habe you see. My charts cheekas?? X x z z


----------



## WeeNat

Whoooooo-hoooooo check you out Mrs Ovulator!!!! :happydance:

Im doubting i'm preggers coz im still getting negatives still spotting... 

However, the spotting has turned REALLY dark brown but there is pink ewcm. Just waiting for it to blow lol x


----------



## Mrs A

And I might add that I saw the line on my phone without opening the phot, tats how small it was x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Listen miss negativity, ECM is a sign of pregnancy, you also get dark blood in early pregnancy, AND....... You would be 12 dpo today!


----------



## Mrs A

The problem was I've had all negative opk, but my cm is now sticky, so I MUST have o'd


----------



## WeeNat

I hope you have been getting busy between the sheets!!!

I'm not going to believe it until i see a solid line.

I've had good news off the doc, even if it wasnt that i was pregnant. He is going to put me on Metformin, so either way. Im happy :)

So, now we wait for your :bfp: now Claire then Pips not far behind x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh me to saw it clear as day , with out u marking it hun, I don't think ur out yet, 
Ello Claire hun did u take a picci of ur opks today ? I'm curious pls
Wat day r u now ? X


----------



## Mrs A

I haven't taken a photo as its barely there, my chart tells me as my temps say, I'm 3dpo, but I've not had a bright positive opk yet, but I think as I had o pain, I know I o'd.


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130125_213718.jpg


This is tidays. The last photo I did was te darkest its been


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww ok hun mine have confused me, did u see my pic for today ? I did one at 9am was quite close then again at 4pm ish and it was hardly there, had pain this morning, but I've had no cm today, ??? I'm confused n now worrying lol


----------



## WeeNat

Sometimes are bodies dont give us the EWCM, thats why some ppl use sperm friendly Loooobs. I hope you both have been dtd enough times!!!!

I put my pic up in the pregnancy forum and they agree its an evap.. so i will go with that until proven otherwise lol.

Honestly weird spotting tho!!! Like the brown cm had black specks in it??? But there is also pink ewcm too... i mean wth is that about?? lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Your both having really weird goings on, your surge. Was probably just short, bit you still will have had it, so get busy x x x

I don't believe in frer Evans, so we'll see xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun :)


----------



## WeeNat

Ideed claire... feel giddy tonight. May be the over indulging of chocolate bunnies!!! 

Stupid tests claire.... lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I will opk again the morning normal time n compare it, see wats goin on, wud mean I'd I'd early to I'm only cd10, x


----------



## WeeNat

Its not unheard of...aint our bodies amazing lol x x x


----------



## WeeNat

OMG girls, its just as well my hubby is away... I can't stop breaking wind and they are Lethal!!! :shhh: lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol that's funny girls don't do such things hehe


----------



## Mrs A

Oh dear, me either, but that's usual for me around o. Also like to point out its a sign of pregnancy lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wat Wind is ?


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, if its not usual


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol ill remember that, wish I knew more about our bogies and gettin pregnant ...
Haha just realised that says bogies!!

I ment bodies


----------



## WeeNat

Claire you make me giggle... ticking off your symptoms of pregnancy for me!! But oh my... if i go into detail please dont judge :winkwink:... but man they are HOT!!! :rofl:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol keeping u warm tonight r they ? I was gonna ask ladies wat were ur labours like first time around ?? N pregnancies ?? X


----------



## WeeNat

Ok, i had an ok pregnancy. I was so excited but i was sick 24/7 for 17 weeks. At 20wks i have key hole surgery to remove my galbladder (thats another story all together). I was then admitted back into hopital 3 days after my op with an "unknown" infection. I was pumped with morphine, which scared me so much for my baby but i was in sooo much pain, the morphine wasnt even touching it. Then after that pregnancy was AMAZING... feeling the baby move, kick and hiccup is something i always miss feeling now that my DD has been born... I started contracting on wednesday and she was born on Sunday. I wanted to give birth with out drugs but i wasnt dilating. And the epidural was patchy and i still felt everything plus it made me sick...I had an emergancy C-section as DD heart was slowing with each contraction. They gave me a spinal and Lola was brought into the word weighing 9pounds exact and 54cm long!!
I would still do this all again lol x x x

What about you both??


----------



## Mrs A

Mine was a planned the day before c section, as Jaiden was frank breech, I had know from 21 weeks that he was breech, but nobody would listen to me, and I was also leaking fluid from then too, but it was apparently discharge. Whatever lol

So I had a section, Jaiden was born at 11.16am and was 7lb 12oz

I had a fab pregnancy though, no sickness nothing


----------



## WeeNat

Wow claire, will it be another c-section???


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww girls, my pregnancy was the best I could hope for no sickness at all, gained 2 stone , went to 40+4 but started on 40+2 , 2 days later maci was born bang on 2pm , just had gas n air in my local mw centre it's only has 2 labour rooms, loved it there, labour was good to loved every second lol yes even pain , I had a sweep the night before which got me fully stated, only went in to be checked as I'd been contracting for 24 hours, within 6 hours I was bk again at 5cms but checked again at 9am I was only 6cm I was gutted, maci had her head up, went til 12 waters were broken and she was out within the hour lol x


----------



## WeeNat

OMG, i had to read that a couple of time... just the way you worded it. My mouth hit the floor, what you ment was bang on 2pm!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh I've rephrased it hun, read it like that somewhere else the other day and thought yiks! Now I've done it lol,, changed x


----------



## WeeNat

Easily done, i text my friend saying i was eating chocolate but bunnies... how "but" made it into my text i am still wondering lol!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol butt bunnies nice, I'm off bed ladies nighty night xx


----------



## WeeNat

Niiiiiiight xxxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Morning ladies... Temp tool a huge nose dive this morning. Maybe my body will give me a proper bleed now. Should i take some morning primrose to help it shed the lining better??? Feel uncomfortable today, like my body wants to give me af.

How are you girls today???


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning hun, good about the temp drop, not sure on the evening primrose but it won't hurt will it?? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, defo another section, I'm a planner, so was actually pleased to have a section if I'm bluntly honest, the thought of getting my fanny out and maybe shitting myself in public reeeeeeealky doesn't do it for me lol.

Moooooorning by the way.

And I have a 4dpo dip wooooooo


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol Claire I'm not to pleased About the thought of pooping in public either but I'm pleased to say I didn't lol was my biggest worry. X

Yey for ur dip huni .. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/A8463FE2-A059-41B3-BC5A-615C1F40561A-21431-00000B9AD8037036.jpg

Ladies I think uve missed my eggy!! I've had two like this now..


----------



## Mrs A

Defo much lighter, mind you I didn't get a defo positive opk either, I've just been reading that they're not helpful all the time and the best way to know what is going on 100% is to temp. 

Nat, I don't think you should take epo as your not 100% sure your not pregnant. If it turned out you wre the epo could make your uterus contract and therefore start an early mc.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I've just read egg isn't released 24-36 hours after the surge?? If that's so we are at 24 hours now 
Maybe still ok?


----------



## Mrs A

Can't hurt to bd xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeah I no hun just wish he was here!! Lil shits had to go out so annoyed right now x


----------



## Mrs A

:grr: oh dear


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa Claire, cant say i've had the urge to crap in public. I have been told it will be another c-section for next bambeno.

Pip... get bding!!!!

I deffo aint preggers, i got another negitive this morning on the dip tests doc gave me using fmu. Also, did you see my huge temp dip? x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Oh and :happydance: for your temp dip...excited much!!!!! :) x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I wish I cud nat he's still not Bach and we've got his other two kids this avo! Grr we won't go there


----------



## WeeNat

Hmmmm... thats not good!!! You need to come up with a plan!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

God nos I'm hoping tonight won't be to late!!


----------



## Mrs A

No thatll still be fine x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun I hope so to ! He's being a bit of a knob today ! Typical x


----------



## Mrs A

Completely typical! Yet Nat on your :af: I'm here all the way to the moon and back with you lovely x x x x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh why do they do it, it's put me ins bad mood, all I want is a bit of spunk lol! I hate not bein in control of that situation! Did AF show nat? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey ladies, Im on my own tonight. Lola is staying at her Aunts and im sitting in having a cuppa and eating chocolate, i have indeed turned into a boring old fart lol!!

Im so glad its turned into a flow!! Excited to see the back of this horrendous cycle... now question is, do i count the spotting as the first day of AF??? Arugh lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey hun I wud count from proper flow but I'm
No expert hun, can u ladies help me decide how long after a surge an egg is released by ur charts , or if you no,stil trying to decifer my body clock lol x


----------



## WeeNat

OPKs only tell you your going to ovulate but it doesnt show you when. All i know is that temping shows that you have infact ovulated when you have a temp increase. Some people can ovulate the same day they get a positive (like i tend to do) and some people it can take anywhere from 12-24 hrs after a positive. However thats just a guide line x x x


----------



## Mrs A

No spotting isnt day 1. The first day is flow. Glad your pleased x x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Claire, exciting about your temp drop!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks nat, hoping we'll still be ok , his son only goes bed at 9 he's only 9 it's far to late in my eyes but we won't go there , so maybe some time for us yet x


----------



## WeeNat

Of course... but dont wait until bed time!!!!! I tend to find if me and hubby wait until bedtime we are too tired lol lol!!


----------



## Mrs A

Apparently a drop at 4 dpo is completely normal, I just hope it stays up, although ill expect another drop around 8-10dpo too, as that's also usual x x


----------



## WeeNat

Oh right... i had no idea.


----------



## WeeNat

I think it would be safe now to take Primrose oil now :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Of course... but dont wait until bed time!!!!! I tend to find if me and hubby wait until bedtime we are too tired lol lol!!

I'm to tired already lol I'm rubbish at staying up nowadays x


----------



## WeeNat

Missy, you should be getting jiggy with your man!! Go and leap on him lol x x


----------



## Mrs A

Yep defo safe enough for epo, but you need to stop after o


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks hun!!

Its still not flowing like a normal period so i hope the epo will help.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no huni, he looks very uninterested !! Not like my man at all lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Missy, you should be getting jiggy with your man!! Go and leap on him lol x x

Nat I did leap! I hope it's enough! Please eggy stay put x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning girlies.

Hopefully your leap worked pip :dust:

Do you havr full flow yet nat?

My temps looking fab x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

morning hun, i can never open ff on my iPhone hun but I can the lil picci looks great Claire how u feeling?? i've had some cramping already today , x


----------



## Mrs A

Fine, just really bloated and tired. Fx for us both. X x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I hope so to hun, just the worst wait now isn't it, I posted a new thread asking , because I o'd early I in theory can test earlier ? X


----------



## Mrs A

Yep you can x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh thought so hun, I I'd nearly 5 days early less time to wait I suppose lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning girls. I hope all you bding has worked.

I have more of a flow today but have a headache....must be all the hormones flying about.


----------



## Mrs A

:hugs: nat x x


----------



## WeeNat

Im so relieved Claire :hugs:... Goodbye cycle9!!!! 77 days!!!!!!" 
I know i may be out this cycle as hubby wont be around for O but after seeimg doc i feel so positive. Im gonna focus of weight loss again and eating right.

I had a dream i got my bfp...i kept taking pictures of it lol.


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhhh bless ya! Xxxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww nat that dream will come true, crazy 77 day cycle hun, 
Gah to headaches x


----------



## WeeNat

So glad i have my chickas!!! :happydance:... i hope i can join you both when you get your bfps :) x


----------



## Mrs A

Course you will, wow can't do it without our 3rd chicka!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs A

What do you guys think to my chart? I'm not sure x


----------



## WeeNat

I think your chart looks good...from what i see...it wont let me go to the ff link??


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh it won't let me look at the chart but looks good, yeh it's gotta be 3 chickas like 3 amigos hehe


----------



## Mrs A

I'm soooo hoping, I just looked at ff charts like mine, and they mostly all turn out positive. Fx xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Ooooooooo, thats exciting claire x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Oooooo that's sounds good hun x


----------



## Mrs A

Feeling lost, where are you both x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I was thinking the same I'm here hun, u ok? Just puttin madam to bed then ill be bk been one if those days , burnt my potatoes lol ran outta water it stinks in my whole house gah!!


----------



## Mrs A

Oh blooey, I'm ok, been looking through my opk's and realised I had positive ones, so have added them to ff. oh dear hope your ok x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm very thankful to be say quiet, very crampy down there, and nips are sensitive , hope it's a good sign x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm sooooo tired.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I remember with maci I was sooo tired didn't realise til after that's y, I cudnt keep my eyes open x


----------



## Mrs A

No, that's how I feel lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

All good signs hun, this cramping is flooring me..


----------



## Mrs A

Blimey, hopefully we can get :bfp: together. When are you testing? I'm 5dpo now


----------



## pipsbabybean

My ticket is off do I'm about confused about dpo got my positive Friday ? But that doesn't mean i o'd, wat wud u say hun , was gonna hold out testing til the 7-8 th ish if I can x


----------



## Mrs A

Got bloody heartburn now too


----------



## WeeNat

Hello ladies, i've been uber busy so sorry i've not popped in before to say hello.

Sounds like you both are getting some symptoms... wish i was in the TWW with you both x x x


----------



## Mrs A

I wish you were to Hun, not to worry, I'm sure it won't be long. I've got everything crossed for you. I'm sooo excited about my chart I keep looking at it stupid mare!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe bless ya hun, aww nat it won't be long I'm sure, wud u say im only 2 dpo ??


----------



## WeeNat

Your not being stupid at all!!

When will you test???


----------



## WeeNat

You should change your ticker Pip... when did you get your positive test??


----------



## Mrs A

What day did you o?


----------



## Mrs A

Ill probably do a 10miu at 8,10 and 12 dpo


----------



## Mrs A

Obviously only if my temp stays high


----------



## pipsbabybean

On Friday morning nat? Yh I will change it


----------



## pipsbabybean

Positive was fri but I can't be sure I o'd same day, I had cramping sat morning, short n sharp? This cramping is diff


----------



## WeeNat

If you had the cramping the day after then go by saturday as O day... Im just guessing but that could have been ovulation pain.
So you will be 2dpo today?


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, I would have said the same.


----------



## Mrs A

I'm going to test in 3 days, can you believe it!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh im happy to go with that for now , hehe got everything crossed for us all now I'm so excited, found myself daydreaming about bumps today x


----------



## WeeNat

3 days!! Eeeeeek!

Im always dreaming about baby bumps!! I WANT A BABY :brat: x


----------



## Mrs A

My husband said to me today, that he had a dream last night that I was pregnant, and It was a girl!


----------



## Mrs A

Ive even got a list of things to buy once I'm pregnant lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww Claire bless him, do u have a Girly name picked out? Nat I loved my bumpy it was sooo cute hehe x
Wats on the list Claire I'm
Intrigued ?


----------



## WeeNat

Really, well i read on BnB forum somewhere that a girls hubby said he dreamt that she was pregnant and she ended up getting her bfp that cycle. 
My hubby never dreams!!! He's weird lol

However, i ALWAYS dream about babies, being pregnant etc lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Me too, I always can't wait to get to sleep, so I can wake up in the morning, and check that my temp is still up, how gay is that!!!


----------



## Mrs A

My hubbie hasn't ever dreamed it before he says.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Not gay hun, super exciting x


----------



## WeeNat

How long have you both been trying chickas??? x x


----------



## Mrs A

I've been trying for just over 3 months.


----------



## pipsbabybean

This wud be my second cycle huni x


----------



## WeeNat

Well i hope you both dont have to wait too long for your bfp's :) x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

You've got the patience of a saint, so many cycles hun? X


----------



## Mrs A

Argh I wish you didn't either Hun x x x x x. :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Yeah, this is cycle 10 but my cycles range from 40-42 days and obviously last cycle was 77...urgh!!

Trying since November 2010. 

Thanks girlies, i hope so too!! You both will get your bfp's soon!! I can feel it x


----------



## Mrs A

So will you, I can feel it too :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Your on the road to a bfp hun to now u'll get that metformin working,x


----------



## WeeNat

Aw thanks sweeties x x x

Im heading off now... catch ya all soon x x


----------



## Mrs A

Nightie x x. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Coolio hun catch ya mora? U working mora Claire? X


----------



## Mrs A

Nope, I'm working Tuesday, Wednesday and Saturday this week x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww cool, did u get crampy this time? It had stopped but it's goin on again now, it's very odd


----------



## Mrs A

Not really a few twinges


----------



## pipsbabybean

Stupid symptom spotting grrr


----------



## Mrs A

Mooooooorning! My temperature went up again! Eeek


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning , wahoo hun looking great isn't it!!?!!!! So excited x


----------



## Mrs A

I know me too!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm still crampy very dull but defo there, even in the night I had it ?!


----------



## Mrs A

Ohhh that sounds promising x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Long ole wait, I'm rubbish at waiting x


----------



## Mrs A

I know. I detest waiting for anything lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

Me to, wat can we do for 2 weeks lol to pass the time


----------



## Mrs A

Im just trying to concentrate in my temping x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning lovelies 

Charts looking good Claire....

I hope the cramping your getting is a good sign pip.

Nothing exciting to report at my end. X x x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey Nat! Do you have a decent flow yet?

I'm at work the next 2 days, but ill obviously continue to update my chart, and ill be on in the evenings after work, if I'm not too tired that is. Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Why doesn't my chart open, it's doing my head in!


----------



## Mrs A

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mrs A

Yet, I fixed it. My chart is now clickable


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey I can see it now


----------



## Mrs A

What do you think?


----------



## WeeNat

I think it look pretty awsome!!

I cant believe your 6dpo already! This is your cycle, i hear so many people fall pregnant quick after a mc.

Wish we had a chart to look at for you Pip x


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks Nat! I also with pip would use ff, then we could nosey her goings ons too x


----------



## Mrs A

I keep looking at it, getting excited, then I think, this is far too good to be true, it's not going to happen :grr:


----------



## WeeNat

It WILL happen... remember to keep positive!!! :)


----------



## Mrs A

Hmmm, just wish you were coming with us at the same time :cry: instead you'll be at least a month behind :hug:


----------



## Mrs A

You can text me whenever you feel down babe, or when I'm at work, I can't used bnb but I can text x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Chicky... i may be more than a month behind as i dont know if hubby will be home this cycle. His works sucks ass!!!!!

Feel free to text me also xx x


----------



## Mrs A

Away babe! :-(

We're just going to have lunch, then off swimming this afternoon, and shopping this evening bleugh!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry ladies at my mums for the avo , ur chart looks great Claire I here alot if ladies get the bfp after a loss I'm sure I had a chemical last month to,

Nats do u think you'll miss a month? That's gutting hun no chance u can get hun home , or go to him lol xx


----------



## Mrs A

Well have had a great day with jaiden. We went swimming, then shopping un our new tesco that has car trolleys that gw loved! Also saw that they sell cloth nappies!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Do they really that's ace, wats the shopping car thing hun ?


----------



## Mrs A

It's like the little tikes red and yellow toy car thingy, with the trolley attached!


----------



## pipsbabybean

oooo super cool, did ya get a picci hehe im terrible for photos


----------



## Mrs A

I did yeah lmao me too!


----------



## pipsbabybean

im curious hun, this may sound odd. my mum always said to me she knew when she was preg cos a lil dip just above the pubic bone disappears. i suppose that were u might have ur c scar? sorry if that makes no sense
might is gone completely lol and is swollen its very odd
like me!


----------



## pipsbabybean

8.40 and i can barely keep my eyes open!!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Hello girlies,

How are you both tonight?? Missed ya's x


----------



## pipsbabybean

hey hun im barely awake its killing me, brings back memories from last time, u ok?x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey honeybunch. Im ok. Tired after swimming. But cramping a bit. You? X x


----------



## WeeNat

Wow, you both are tired.... SYMPTOM!!!!

Im ok, trying to stop eating junk!!! I should start a food diary again!! I've been a bad girl lol

Cramping, this sounds all very good!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Is it bad that I just Poas??


----------



## WeeNat

No and I WANNA SEE!!! lol xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Oh lord, I threw it! Was 100%:bfn:

Not really sure what I expected. I have a feeling ill have a dip in my temp tomorrow, not sure why, just get a feeling.


----------



## Mrs A

My plan is to test 6,8,10,12dpo. Mind you I started bleeding last month at 10dpo


----------



## Mrs A

Although I don't feel like af will come any time soon, so hope that feeling stays


----------



## WeeNat

Oh bah!!! If i could bottle the feeling i got when i saw my positive test with Lola i would never eat junk food again!!

You MUST post your tests, even if you dont see a line... i might :winkwink: lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Ok Hun, ill go dig it out of the bin x


----------



## WeeNat

YAY :happydance: x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol poas spotting addict! I like looking to, wont be long before I'm in bed I'm shattered x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130128_220217_1.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Deffo :bfn:


----------



## WeeNat

Hmmmmmmmmm..... *twists head from side to side**Moves screen**Moves laptop onto side**... i honestly dont think your out yet mah huney!!

I dont know if its me but is there a little summit summit or is that a dent???


----------



## pipsbabybean

Still very early hun,shud ur temp keep goin up ? I haven't a clue


----------



## Mrs A

Temp should keep going up, and not dip below the cover line, so I'm well in, I thought I saw that too Nat, but thought I was ,kidding myself xx


----------



## WeeNat

Well, cant be kidding if two different set of eyes see it lol!!

You will just have to keep testing and posting!!! Oooooooh excited for ya's x x x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm not testi tomorrow, so ill post one on Wednesday,Friday,and Sunday. Soooo exciting. Got 5free 10 miu tests with my ov tests


----------



## WeeNat

What OPKs do you used?? xx


----------



## Mrs A

All different ones depending on the time of the month, cheapie Internet first thing, then clear blue digital, and first response, but I can 100% say the clear blue digital are the best. Around £23 for 20 on ebay. You thinking of using em again? I've found that your far better to temp to find out whats happening in there than opk 's as they can be unreliable, which is why I bought the digital ones x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm..... *twists head from side to side**Moves screen**Moves laptop onto side**... i honestly dont think your out yet mah huney!!
> 
> I dont know if its me but is there a little summit summit or is that a dent???

I did the same ! Will be looking forward to next test hun, 
And ur temp in the morning x


----------



## WeeNat

Im thinking about temping again as i find that works but i will also opk to help find my surge.

I cant wait for my metformin lol!!!

Look forward to seeing both of your tests!!!! YAY

About time after me putting you through looking at my evaps, at least i will get to see what real positives look like :winkwink: x


----------



## Mrs A

Pip, if you don't get preggers this month, please promise you'll sign up to fertility friend,so we can nosey at your chart. X. X


----------



## Mrs A

I think you should continue to temp, by the time your 10 days in ill have figured out where you are. If I were you I'd get those digital ones, and start using them from cd12 to 22


----------



## WeeNat

I didnt temo today as i thought there is no point and i will wait until bleeding has stopped. Not getting much today...

Im waiting for my OPKs to arrive in the post and i also have some digi ones i shall keep when i start seeing the dip tests getting as bit darker. :)


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah. Keep up with your chart, and we can work through it together x x x


----------



## Mrs A

I've never temp d before, but now I realise, it's fab, you get to know exactly what's happening, for example, I think my chart will show a slight dip, tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs A

I've read that people use temping as contraception!


----------



## WeeNat

Spanx... :) and keep me up to date with all your news and i will peak in at your chart x


----------



## Mrs A

Daft buggers lmao:dohh:


----------



## WeeNat

Wow, i should do it more regular.


----------



## Mrs A

Oki. Night night girly wirlies. Ill be back on for more than a quick check on Wednesday, when ill be 8dpo!,,, xxxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, night night.... and good night from me... x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I will Claire, won't u put ur temp in tomorrow I won't have nothin to look at else lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Claire- i spied a teeny tiny demo drop that you predicted but i bet it goes up tomorrow xx

Pip- how you feeling today x


----------



## pipsbabybean

hey hun, yh im doin ok, had some very vivid dreams this morning, not nice ones i must add.. symptom?
some cramping not so much
no ib bleed noticed ...never did with dd either
u ok hun?xx


----------



## WeeNat

I wouldnt worry about IB hunny its quite rare, apparently.

I had it with my DD...i didnt know it at the time but now looking back i do.

How are you tonight. Its so cold and miserable here today x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hun I no, yh it's pissin it down here, u had a busy day hun? X


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, since hubby is away the only time i get to be on my own is when lo is in Nursery for 2 hrs or in bed.

Can't wait untill he comes home lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies,yes my temp went down a little today, hope it's back up tomorrow. Hope you girlies are fine x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

bless ya hun, must be bloomin hard.. nice to starfish the bed tho lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Aww bet you miss your other half


----------



## WeeNat

Hey ladies,

Sorry i went off for a while...

I dont star fish Pip i sleep diagonally when he is away with slight starfishing lol lol x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry i went off for a while...
> 
> I dont star fish Pip i sleep diagonally when he is away with slight starfishing lol lol x x

Lol diagonal starfish I like it, xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee... its dah best!! How are you both tonight?? x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Hee hee... its dah best!! How are you both tonight?? x

Sorry nat cudnt kept my eyes open
No longer lol, 
good morning!!! X


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130130_071342.jpg

8dpo with a gigantic dip :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun, can u post pic the right way around? I'm no expert with charting as u no, is a dip not do good? It was goin so well x

Ps . Just read on another thread the ladies temp dropped below cover line n she got her bfp few days later ! X


----------



## WeeNat

No worries pip ... Was tired last night too x

Claire that could be implantation dip so don't be sad x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Got much planned for today hun, it's stopped raining here thank god x


----------



## WeeNat

Just the usual. Lola in nursery at 12:45 until 13:15...i try and get housework and washing done. Then pick her up and sound the rest of the day cleaning up after her lol.

Its so horrible outside. The wind looks like it could sweep you off your feet. 

What are u up to? Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh we had terrible wind yesterday lol sounds rude, Im off to my mums today nice roast chick, no potatoes dieting again ! 
No the feeling of following and tidying as u go 
Hehe x


----------



## WeeNat

Mmmmm...i love a roast.

Well Im away for now chick. Catch ya later x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh I loves a roast to hehe. Have a good day Hun x


----------



## WeeNat

How are we all tonight? Just finished dinner x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry dar been
One those days put bubs to bed, got in the bath and have noticed crazy blue veins on my chest! 
Wahoo
Cramping still on going, u ok nats ? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Oooooooo!!!! Did i mention i had a group of girls i used to chat to on BnB. We had our own wee thread and i think there was about five of us and they are all pregnant now, i think 2 of them have had their babies already. I am lucky to be a friend to on BnB :)

So you two are deffo gonna get your bfp's!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I hope so huni, 
Do u think I shud hold off testing?
That's cool about ya group, I got a lol group on FB think there is 20 ish of us all off Bnb x


----------



## WeeNat

Good for them bad for me lol!! 

I personally think 5dpo is too early but its really up to you? :) x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130130_2109160.jpg

8dpo held urine 13 hours


----------



## WeeNat

OMG!! I see a faint line!!! It needs to be inverted!! Put it on the pregnancy forum and ask if anyone could do it for you? Or even better, send it to me!! lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Sending to ya ...... Really! I see diddly squat!


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Good for them bad for me lol!!
> 
> I personally think 5dpo is too early but its really up to you? :) x

Lol I Wundt test at 5 dpo , crazy lady lol


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa...its not unheard of me dipping a test at 5dpo lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Me either but shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Mrs A

Nat did you get you text?


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/118545F8-B846-4116-8BEE-9F3CCCEC03C3-27438-00000F50B46A3CE7.jpg

Hope u don't mind me inverting it I see a lil summit!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I won't dip at 5 maybe 6 haha that test looks good Hun don't ya think Claire how u feelin?


----------



## Mrs A

Tired, sore boob, nausea. And just bleugh! I had a foul taste in my mouth this morning, and bloody gums when I brushed my teeth, then when I got to work I had a nose bleed with a huuuuge clot! Hope your ok bunnies xxx


----------



## Mrs A

I'm sooo glad I've got you two, I've nobody else to discuss all this type of thing with, nobody I know is interested in the ins and outs of it! :kiss: :friends:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Tired, sore boob, nausea. And just bleugh! I had a foul taste in my mouth this morning, and bloody gums when I brushed my teeth, then when I got to work I had a nose bleed with a huuuuge clot! Hope your ok bunnies xxx

Sounds promising Hun, I had nose bleeds with maci, I thought I had an odd taste in my mouth yesterday n today but I'm not sure if its cos I was drinking tea , I'm ok tired bunnie
Sore nips & veiny chest , Hoping all good x


----------



## WeeNat

I wish i could dot where the line is but my comp is quite basic!

There IS a line Claire, im so excited for you x
 



Attached Files:







20130130_210916(0).jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 1









2013-01-30 21.37.02.jpg
File size: 78.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs A

Ooooh your sounding good too! What would be your due date if you fall this time round? Mine would be 15th October!


----------



## Mrs A

I don't see it babe, mind you I have just worked a 12 hour shift and wear glasses lol x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> I'm sooo glad I've got you two, I've nobody else to discuss all this type of thing with, nobody I know is interested in the ins and outs of it! :kiss: :friends:

Amen sister! Lol
I agree me neither really


----------



## WeeNat

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=93588

Have a look x


----------



## WeeNat

Im glad to have met you both too!!! 

I have a funny feeling you will be heading into first tri together x x


----------



## Mrs A

Omfg! Omfffffggggg!


----------



## Mrs A

I'm only 8dpo!!


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee hee


----------



## WeeNat

Annnnndddd.... i hear ppl getting them as early as that :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Did u see I did ur pic Claire to ??


----------



## Mrs A

Mind you that is a 10miu


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, think I'm in denial until I see those words x x


----------



## Mrs A

Do you see the votes now?


----------



## WeeNat

I can't stop looking at it... and by the way, you always get a few kill joys on cdtp. x x


----------



## WeeNat

4/5 ppl think its a positive :) x


----------



## WeeNat

I saw it Pip... how'd you do it? x x


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh I'm far to scared to test tomorrow, ill wait till 10dpo, I have it's tesco or clear blur plus and a digi that I'm saving x


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, how did you do pip? X x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I think it's the start of one, did u take the pic in the time limit Hun?


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, took it after about 2 mins. Gonna go get another look at it now


----------



## Mrs A

Still looks the same.


----------



## WeeNat

Ooooh, has it gotten darker, does the line look clearer!! Can you see it now? x


----------



## Mrs A

:wacko:Nope, looks exactly the same


----------



## Mrs A

I can't get it onto the preg tests bit, can one of you do it for me? X x


----------



## WeeNat

I sure can x


----------



## Mrs A

Fanks babes x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

How dry is it?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Post a picci of it dry huni, and of course test in the morning lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Will do x x


----------



## WeeNat

I agree with Pip!!!! I like looking at tests too! x x x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130130_222533.jpg

Dry


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm on the fence til u test again Hun, I'm off to bed night ladies x


----------



## Mrs A

Night hun


----------



## WeeNat

Eh hello line!! 

How exciting!!


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao your funny lol x x


----------



## WeeNat

Night night Pip... cant wait until i see your tests x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Off to bed to watch one born every minute, nighty night twinkle toes. Much loves flung up to Scotland for ya x x x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa... twinkle toes, okie dokie fluffy bunny. Night night!!! x x x x


----------



## Mrs A

:kiss:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning lovely ladies, r u testing again today Claire?? X


----------



## Mrs A

9dpo tesco test (higher hgc needed)

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130131_075252.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

I can see it Hun! That's a def :bfp: right? I'll invert it for ya x


----------



## Mrs A

I see nowt


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/0E3B1850-A27E-431C-9373-3805CAEA5A67-27645-00000F7AC6CF7F6B.jpg 
i can see it
Ur totally knocked up lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Lol im blind as. Seriously I dont see anything x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ill admit I can see the invert on my phone better than the pic, https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/24D54666-22EB-4371-AE89-9F9FD89A3359-27645-00000F7C37FC9EBE.jpg
Wat about this one? 
Nat we need ur eyes x


----------



## Mrs A

Inside time limit

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130131_080605.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

I see bugger all x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Hun well it's still early x


----------



## Mrs A

It is. Im only 9dpo


----------



## pipsbabybean

Your temp looks good tho hun


----------



## Mrs A

Just hope it keeps going up tomorrow x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I hope so to Hun, I'm so close to poas! I'm resisting its so hard x


----------



## Mrs A

Unless you have really sensitive like 10miu there's no point at 6dpo.


----------



## WeeNat

Morning ladies....i think there maybe a little summit summit. Want me to pivot on cdtp Claire. X x
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-31 09.39.24.jpg
File size: 253.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs A

Please babes x x


----------



## Mrs A

Can you give me the link again x


----------



## WeeNat

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images60322


----------



## Mrs A

How you feeling today twinkle toes? Congrats on the end of your af x x


----------



## Mrs A

Says unauthorised


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhh I found it, I can't see anything :-(


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Claire... glad its been a gone!!

Dont get disheartened... some ppl on cdtp just love saying negative. I've seen them doing it to a blazing positive. Its as if they joined to be a bunch of muppets!!

You said yourself that the test you used needs higher hcg... so the one you used yesterday was super sensitive, hence the line... now todays test there is a hint of a line. Your temp went up today, so its all looking good to me!

Pip how are you today.. where is your tests? x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks Hun, think ill buy some frer for tomorrow, ill be 10dpo then x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey nats I'm holding out lol got pains into legs this morning well tops of my thighs, and stil crampy, x


----------



## WeeNat

You both are deffo preggo!!


----------



## Mrs A

Pffft I hope we are. Although I think I just hope too much and think I am when im not x x


----------



## WeeNat

Im like that every cycle Claire lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I wanna say me to ladies , just wanna believe it so much , I'm having lots of dizziness now, that's a symptom right? 
So glad I was sat down at the time lol


----------



## Mrs A

Same pip. Been dizzy since 4dpo


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Same pip. Been dizzy since 4dpo

Have u really Hun, I've noticed it several times now really bad x


----------



## WeeNat

Right chicka's... how are we this afternoon??

I've just finished washing my car and in washing i mean *car wash* :haha:


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Right chicka's... how are we this afternoon??
> 
> I've just finished washing my car and in washing i mean *car wash* :haha:

Nat that made me lol!!
I've not got the energy to do much, cramping on and off again!
Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Im ok been to get my brows and lashes done. Got some frer too


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Im ok been to get my brows and lashes done. Got some frer too

Look nice combo Hun.. I've had popping sensation this avo after cramps at the front , any ideas..x


----------



## Mrs A

Oooh. Nope no idea. Never felt it x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O well lol x


----------



## WeeNat

He, im getting my brows done on Monday claire :).... im super excited as i've been re-growing them for a month and they look awful!!

The cramping could be a wee eggy making its self comfy? I did have cramping my whole LP but ended up with a bfn but i've had that a couple of times and no doubt related to my PCOS x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Awww Hun, I get mine done every month, couldn't not, they'd end up far too blonde it wld look like I didntr have any. Not sure what to co or think fron the 2 tests. It's driving me madddd!


----------



## WeeNat

So your a true blonde! Not many out there lol!

I decided mine where losing shape and getting smaller so i needed to grow them in. Im getting HD brows lol!!! 

You will be testing tomorrow? I cant wait to see what your temps do tomorrow!!

I POAS (opk) today... just becoz i was feeling left out lol x x x


----------



## WeeNat

My opks
 



Attached Files:







20130131_201106.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2









20130131_201121.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs A

They're ot too bad for only just finishing af, I think you should keep an eye on them, that looks to be about a week and a little away from o


----------



## Mrs A

Might test with a ic in a min


----------



## Mrs A

I've had a shit ton of lotiony cm today, so much so, I thought I'd come on!


----------



## WeeNat

That too is another symptom hun!!!

Im gonna rely on temping as i feel my PCOS is playing games with my body these past few cycles. Normally i get a positive then a temp shift, so i knew my PCOS wasnt playing funny but since i never OPK and tempt last cycle i dont know whats going on.

Oooooohhhh, cant wait to see your test :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe Nat bless ya, don't want ya feeling left out , 
It was the strangest feeling , I've been cramping on and off all day it is very dull , I hope my cycles not that off af is on the way 2 weeks early?? That wud be crazy wudnt it,
Hoping its my lil eggy, u ever heard anyone cramp for the entire tww??


----------



## Mrs A

Just been to the loo to do my test and noticed *tmi, that I had spotted slightly since this afternoon. Nothing major, just brown tinged cm confused!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Justobeen to the loo to do my test and noticed *tmi, that I had spotted slightly since this afternoon. Nothing major, just brown tinged mc confused!

ib hun?


----------



## Mrs A

No idea, I've never had it before. My cramping has been there a little today, but it's not the same feeling as af so I'm confudled


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, me!

I started a thread about it... i will try and find the link. Im sure there was a girl on it who did get preggo x


----------



## WeeNat

IB IB IB IB!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That with the dip...omg omg omg!!


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks twinkle toes  x x


----------



## Mrs A

9dpo

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130131_204727.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Still see nada


----------



## WeeNat

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1204889-cramping.html


----------



## WeeNat

Hmmmm.... could you take another pic, i think i see a line but i dont know if its becoz of the line in the wood?

And if that was IB and dip on chart, means that previous tests are evaps. You would need to wait 4-5 days from now to test xx x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Yes, me!
> 
> I started a thread about it... i will try and find the link. Im sure there was a girl on it who did get preggo x

Was that ment for me huni? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Yas... it was for you. Check out the thread x


----------



## Mrs A

Pip I sooooo reckon your preggo!


----------



## WeeNat

I think i see pink
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-31 21.14.55.jpg
File size: 267.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WeeNat

Is quite far over to the right... dont know these tests, is that where it shoud be? :) x


----------



## WeeNat

Have you tested pip?


----------



## Mrs A

Not sure, it looks too far down. I've just been looking at pics and reding about ib. It was dark brown and as if you wiped, but in my pants iykwim. I've never had it before, and my af doesn't usually start like that, it's usually nothing and then BAM dark red blood.


----------



## Mrs A

I don't think she has tested. X


----------



## Mrs A

If you have noticed an implantation bleeding, you can go ahead and take a home pregnancy test immediately. Some tests are very sensitive and if your body has already produced adequate levels of hCG, the test might just be positive. You will have much better chances of getting accurate test results of you test on the date that your period was expected, however.


----------



## WeeNat

Thats way too early for your period claire!! You had a temp drop on your chart yesterday and now IB.. it makes total sense!!!


----------



## Mrs A

I just hope my temp shifts it back up tomorrow, if not I'm quite sure ill be out. :cry:

I just wanna know, and now this pigging brown stuffs given something else to obsess over :grr:


----------



## WeeNat

Its hard not to stress... check me out with my spotting for a week!! I was going mad, that and my super sore nips lol x


----------



## Mrs A

I know, I just wished I'd had ib with my last, so I'd have an idea of what it looked like. My bleeding heavily started on 10dpo last month then 2 days of potting followed by positive tests followed by a mc. I'm just confused cause tomorrow ill be 10dpo again


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry ladies was busy readin that thread , I cudnt see the link on my phone Nat lol but I got it, I've not finished reading it just yet, I've not tested yet holding off, I'm stil cramping, never heard of anyone cramping so much, makes me think twins Lol, All this pain well dull ache lol x


----------



## Mrs A

That would be sooooo cool pip!


----------



## WeeNat

Double trouble... do they run in your family! I would love twins, that would mean my family would be complete. Always wanted 3!

So far i have one amazing little girl, who im so thankful for. She has taught me so much about what matters in life. I've become a better person because of her.

I just wish and hope to give her a brother or sister!!

You guys are soooooooooooo cooking buns!


----------



## Mrs A

Twins runs in my family, my mother is a twin, and I have twin half sisters so runs on both sides :argh:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I've got twin cousins and so does dh, hehe wud be cool
But can't imaging 3 under 2 eek, I'm stil readin lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Pip... your gonna be there for hours lmao!! I think there is 71 pages lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I went to see a medium wen I was pg with maci, I thought maci was gonna be twins , u cudnt tell I was pg , I hide it well that day, she sed them up above are showing her pink booties, i then told get i was, she sed they don't ever ask question but they r asking me to ask u, did u think it was twins! I was gobsmacked. She told me it was ment to be but they r only sending the one for now the boy will come along after , I was lost for words x


----------



## Mrs A

Omg I'd shit myself!


----------



## Mrs A

I'm not going to test until Sunday now, I'm off work tomorrow, but am working Saturday. So Sunday morni, ill be 12 spoof af doesn't sneak up on me first. When are you testing pip?


----------



## WeeNat

I want another baby... but im so scared that i wont. Its already been over 2 yrs now.


----------



## WeeNat

SOrry its 22 pages lol


----------



## Mrs A

Had you tried soy isoflaones, they're supposed to be the same as clomid, but without script, I read up that you take them on specific days of your cycle and 85% of people ltttc fell with them x


----------



## WeeNat

I have them in the house. I bought them from tesco but i think thats what messed my cycles up :(

Im gonna get my metformin on the 12 :happydance:...im uber duper excited!!! Sooooo excited i could wet myself!! x


----------



## Mrs A

How exciting I can't wait for you!!! If I don't get up the duff this moth, ill share em with ya x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh now finished lol interesting read hun thank u, looks promising x


----------



## WeeNat

Wow... you were devoted in finishing that thread, i hope it wasnt too boring lol!!

You will be in the first tri forum next month claire, so will pip x


----------



## Mrs A

Nope, not without &#375;ou my dear. I don't really stick to a forum, never did with my last, I tend to float all over. But will be wherever you are too my little bit of tartan :flower:


----------



## WeeNat

Och yer too kind mah deary!! My little sunbeam x


----------



## Mrs A

:loopy::tease:


----------



## WeeNat

lol :rofl:....


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh I loooove perusing next newborn wear :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm off to bed munchkins , speak in the morning lovelies I'm tired from all that reading lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Off to bed chikadee's x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa, that was a marathon of reading!!

Well if you both are going then so am i lol... night night girlies x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning , how's the temp Claire ? Excited to know x


----------



## Mrs A

Not too bad. How are you? Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey ur temps stil up! Yh I'm ok tired bird today x


----------



## Mrs A

Me too


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok so I poas !!

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/4F02B0A6-D081-4E93-B12A-6DE45F80AAAD-644-0000005DC482C943.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Eeeeeeeh I see a shadowy line?!


----------



## WeeNat

I see a hint of a line pip x x


----------



## WeeNat

Glad to see your temp is up today Claire x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Do you think maybe evap? I'm Not getting excited just yet x


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks nat, although still spotting, although its more smearing than spotting lol


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, i totally see a line. x

Hmm...your temps have come up. As long as its not a flow are you getting any other symptom?? x


----------



## WeeNat

I lost bnb there for a while.

My hubby is coming home today... Im so happy x


----------



## Mrs A

Wicked! Im glad hes back today for you. 

Im so tired, nausea and dizzy. Not testing today. Might do opk to nosey. But will test sunday. If af doesnt get me


----------



## WeeNat

I got my opks and hcg tests in...they are really thin, must be the recession lol 

Post your opk Claire x x


----------



## Mrs A

Will do hun. Ill do it this evening. I know I hate the thin tests. Im really getting nervous aboht my chart. I cant see any positivity.


----------



## pipsbabybean

So glad ya hubby's back xx


----------



## WeeNat

Is it Maci's birthday today? X x x

Don't stress too much about your chart Claire...x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Is it Maci's birthday today? X x x
> 
> Don't stress too much about your chart Claire...x x x

No Hun was jan 7th for some reason that ticker won't go past a year ill change it lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Oh...ha ha. Well happy belated birthday to her x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol thanks hun stupid ticker xx


----------



## WeeNat

Just because i love poas
 



Attached Files:







20130201_121138.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe that confused me u got them wrong way round I was like woooah x


----------



## WeeNat

Dammit... Will put them the right way lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol o Hun x


----------



## Mrs A

Haha I just thought the same lmao x x


----------



## WeeNat

Just because i love poas
 



Attached Files:







20130201_125713.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WeeNat

Ta-dah x x


----------



## Mrs A

Wooohoooo! Looking gooooood :loopy:


----------



## WeeNat

Just testing this outhttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130201_125645_zps58d7f0a5.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Yay... i did it, i did it!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Go you!!!! Xxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Chicka x


----------



## WeeNat

Todays is slightly darker than yesterdays?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yet u did it, sorry ladies been one of those day, I'm actually exhausted soooo tired x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm off to bed girls, been falling asleep all day. See you Sunday at 12dpo x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no wat u mean Hun I'm exhausted, hubby had his eyes tested in boots today took and hour so I spent the hour chasing maci around boots, omg am shattered terrible back ache to I won't be long to bed, nats ur chap home yet?? Night Claire excited for Sunday x


----------



## WeeNat

Hello ladies, i hope you are both great this morning.

Loving the temp rise Claire. xxx

Pip...did you test again?? xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello Hun, I haven't today, will leave it a few days , hate all the guessing lol u ok? X


----------



## WeeNat

Good for you being able to hold off testing. I know i couldn't x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm Trying Hun, my cramping has subsided a little dunno if that good think or not, not noticed an in bleed but I didn't with maci, got terrible backache today on and off hurry up next week lol x


----------



## WeeNat

You and Claire are getting very good signs of pregnancy!!

I however have continued to poas lol...yay.

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130202_131458_zpse318cc53.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Very quiet the day...hope your both having a good weekend.

I can't wait to join you ladies x x x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130202_204048_zps4a51991d.jpg

11dpo


----------



## WeeNat

I think i can see something... when you look at it, does it look like it has colour?


----------



## pipsbabybean

hey ladies so sorry been a hectic day, sold my min, bloke came 289 miles for it! mad.... im shattered again, hope ur both ok?
claire dunno about ur test wats it like in person,?x


----------



## Mrs A

I can't see anything on it, I don't think frer have Evaps do they? It's start white to me, what does it look like inverted? Sorry to bother you x x


----------



## WeeNat

I cant do the invert as my cam doesnt allow me to but i can put it on cdtp for you??


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks Hun, I can't sigh up to that ad I have a hotmail account blahs xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Be great yeah thank you x


----------



## WeeNat

No probs :)... But i honestly do see summit x


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks babes x x x


----------



## WeeNat

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=94695


----------



## Mrs A

Thank you honey. X x x


----------



## WeeNat

What test was it claire.... a first response 6 day sooner or was it one for the day of missed af??


----------



## WeeNat

How are you Pip??


----------



## Mrs A

A first response 6 day sooner, but I didn't get even a faint line on one of those till 13dpo with Jaiden, I honestly see nothing and am starting to loose hope :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> How are you Pip??

good hun ta, u?
glad my cars gone looking for a 7 seater now lol x


----------



## Mrs A

I have a seven seater, couldn't do without it now, it's great. Glad your ok, pip. X x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> I have a seven seater, couldn't do without it now, it's great. Glad your ok, pip. X x x

wat car u got hun, goin to look at a 307 sw tomorrow morning. i need the space hate being all cramped in with the mini xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey ladies, look who's back :)

Glad you were able to sell your car pip. easy to buy and hard to sell, well, thats what i think anyways lol.

9dpo for you tomorrow pip... how long is your LP normally??

And 12dpo for Claire, this is getting all too exciting!!

Sending lots of baby :dust: your way girlies:) x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Hey ladies, look who's back :)
> 
> Glad you were able to sell your car pip. easy to buy and hard to sell, well, thats what i think anyways lol.
> 
> 9dpo for you tomorrow pip... how long is your LP normally??
> 
> And 12dpo for Claire, this is getting all too exciting!!
> 
> Sending lots of baby :dust: your way girlies:) x x

hehe wahooo ur back!
i no 9dpo hmmm sooo preying for :bfp: for us all!
yh ir right it was easy buy v hard to sell. lost out money wise but u live n learn a chickas xx


----------



## WeeNat

I agree... we lost a bucket load on last car!! Its sickening!!! :sick:

You both will get your :bfp:! It wont be long! This past week went flying by so quick it blew me away lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Right my dahlings... im off now, hubby is home with a dvd x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Right my dahlings... im off now, hubby is home with a dvd x x

Lol nats bless him at least yes is useful, I'm star fishing as we speak hubby's stil snoring on sofa lol , 
Spk in the morning xx


----------



## Mrs A

Morning ladies. I have a vauxhall zafira gsi. I love it. Im 12dpo and still no af. I had my mc at 10dpo last month. So on day 25post mc.

Happy 9dpo pip and happy cd9 nat x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning lovely, 12 dpo wahoo! Where's that positive hiding???!! Xx


----------



## Mrs A

God knows. Realky trying hard not to test x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

You've not tested today ? X


----------



## Mrs A

Nope x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Nope x x

well done hun, wen u holding off to. im prob gonna test in the morning, altho im very worried the green handled ics r no good ?xx


----------



## Mrs A

pipsbabybean said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Nope x x
> 
> well done hun, wen u holding off to. im prob gonna test in the morning, altho im very worried the green handled ics r no good ?xxClick to expand...

The green handled ones are ok. But are nototious for evaps, thats why I got the blue ones. You never know though fx fir you. Don't know when ill hold off till. I might do one in a bit not sure xx


----------



## WeeNat

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=94854

Morning girlies x x x

Take a look at Claire's test from today x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm sure u cud see a line on that test? Is it there???

I didn't realise wen ordering they were green ! 
I've got a terribly sore throat and feeling very dizzy hmm x


----------



## Mrs A

It's defo there x x


----------



## WeeNat

Ladies, this will be the last month of TTC for you both :happydance:

However, im afraid im here for a the forseeable futre x


----------



## Mrs A

Dry
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130203_131850_zps22053bc2.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Ladies, this will be the last month of TTC for you both :happydance:
> 
> However, im afraid im here for a the forseeable futre x

I'm still here with you,up the duff or not my wee chicka! Xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Nat I'm sad about that but we'll wait with u , I haven't got anything yet! 12 dpo Claire wow can u lost the pic in here so I can see it pls its small on my phone on that link
So happy for u Claire ! Xx


----------



## WeeNat

I would deffo change your status to preggers Claire!!! Thats a line...and a line is a line hun!!! YOU ARE PREGANAT!!!! x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks pip and claire... just wish something would give x


----------



## Mrs A

Hahn Hun thank you to u both for keeping me sane, I love you both zillions x x x x


----------



## Mrs A

It will, do the smep route like I did, and it will work, ill do my best to help x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Arghhhhh shucks huni hehe so nice of u , it's been a long 2 weeks a, I'm nearly there!


----------



## pipsbabybean

O my god that pics now come up!!! Your pregnant miss Claire !! Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Wow Nat, just read your siggy, thanks babes. I'm going to keep testing until I've ran out. Nat do you need any more opk's? Xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thats ok, you both are gonna be nicknamed fertile mertiles lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao that's just made me giggle ut loud.

Next to the podium is pip, COME ON PIP GET YOUR :bfp: HERE!!!!,


----------



## saffy1978

BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs A

I just text my other. Bnb buddy, I luuurve ma saffybear, she's soooo excited x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Oh wow saff. You followiing me! I just wrote about you c x x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Have you told your hubby claire?


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, he's cautious cause of last month though x x x


----------



## saffy1978

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited.. so happy for you!!!! :D :D :D xxxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Fertile mertile! Love it , you get 1st place Claire ill have 2nd on the podium , nats u get 3rd place next to me! X


----------



## WeeNat

I can understand!! Now take it easy!!!! No heavy lifting and straining at work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Right my lovies, thats brilliant news now just waiting on Pips!

Im off now, have a delivery of wood coming so better go.

Hear you soon x x


----------



## Mrs A

Love you lots......like jelly tots x x x


----------



## Mrs A

When you testing pip?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Dunno Hun, may do tomorrow , lost faith in the ics now my green ones, got some super drug own 6 days early dunno wat they r like ? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Super drug are as good as frer, I used them with my last pregnancy. Fx for tomorrow then, think ill keep temping for a few days until I get my digital x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok Hun cool, hoping its slow developing like urs lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Evening... think i may have to go for a long soak in the bath...moved over a tone of wood. Also came across a couple of mamoth spiders!!
Back feels a bit tender. x


----------



## Mrs A

Im heading to a hot bath once jaidens in bed. Feel knackered x x


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130203_172308_zps642b94cb.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Alot darker??https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130203_172232_zps056615f3.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Claire- watch that the bath isnt too hot... not good when pregnant x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Opks together, Im actually quite surprised to see more of a line today considering there was hardly one this morning.https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130203_173101_zps3538fd5e.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

No decided ill get in with jaiden. They're looking goid. By the end off the week I say. X x


----------



## WeeNat

Ooooo thats exciting, coz if thats right that means i'm going to ovulate early!!! x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Ooooo thats exciting, coz if thats right that means i'm going to ovulate early!!! x

I hope so too, then you can catch it. Have you sad up on the smep plan?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Opks looking good nats, 
Claire can I ask wat ur cm was like this past week?? I no each women differs generally up to bfp/bfn ?? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Like baby lotiony, it's weird cause every 2 mins I thought I was coming on, got that 'bubble' type feeling.


----------



## Mrs A

Just did a tesco own ad it was veeeeeery close to stark white. I'm still not totally convinced now. Don't think I will be till I see that digital x


----------



## Mrs A

Going to call my gp tomorrow, as I've only just had a mc, I'm hoping he sends me for bloods, so I can confirm it, I'll bet he'll want to she'd me for a scan too, but I hope it's not too early so we don't see anything x


----------



## WeeNat

Claire dont worry, i hear that tesco tests are not that sensitive! Plus you will get a better reading with first fmu. A line is a line hun!! You are cooking a wee bean. Im sure everything will be fine but like you said, untill you see those words you cant quite believe it.

Thanks Pip, i hope that they keep getting darker... i was quite shocked to be honest.

i will make sure that we adont go without bding more than two days. Im sure we will cope lol. After near 10 yrs together that department has never suffered lol!

I have just come out of a nice HUGE warm bath, now smothered in body cream i could quiet easily slip out of my hubbys grasp lol!! Now sitting in P.Js fresh out the tumble infront of a warm fire...aaaaahhhhh. Now, where is my hot coco?????


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Claire dont worry, i hear that tesco tests are not that sensitive! Plus you will get a better reading with first fmu. A line is a line hun!! You are cooking a wee bean. Im sure everything will be fine but like you said, untill you see those words you cant quite believe it.
> 
> Thanks Pip, i hope that they keep getting darker... i was quite shocked to be honest.
> 
> i will make sure that we adont go without bding more than two days. Im sure we will cope lol. After near 10 yrs together that department has never suffered lol!
> 
> I have just come out of a nice HUGE warm bath, now smothered in body cream i could quiet easily slip out of my hubbys grasp lol!! Now sitting in P.Js fresh out the tumble infront of a warm fire...aaaaahhhhh. Now, where is my hot coco?????


Thanks hunny ahhh that sounds lush! I'm just a witter ass, and as I'm still spotting, I really hope the gp does do bloods for me, just so I can see it. X x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol nat i just sed to hubby i cud go a hot choc.. my throat hurts!
claire i no wat u mean had the bubble to! my cm's been on and off...xx


----------



## WeeNat

Claire - Your temps are still up and some woman have been known to get ib for days!
Phone your GP tomorrow morning and get bloods done!!

Pip - I want my hot chocolate but hubby is ignoring my moaning i mean pleading! 

I think i have mallows, may throw a few of those bad boys in too... but i dont have squirty cream! Hmfff


----------



## WeeNat

Oh and sore throat is also a sign Pip!! :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

thats wat i thought it came from no where!
i got no chance hubbys watchin top gear

claire ur defo pg, had to believe silly white tests xx


----------



## WeeNat

Top gear... my hubby LOVES cars its redonkulas!! He is watching it too. I had to make my own hot chocolate!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Me to Nat! Then I'm off to bed lol x


----------



## WeeNat

okie dokie... look forward to hearing your good news xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Me too pip. Im feeling sooooo sick its unreal. Xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies, I drank a lot if juice throught the night do didn't bother with my fmu, it wud of been
Very diluted? Worst nights sleep in ages and I was in bed 9.30, spent the night with a runny nose! but that n sore throat has vanished thank god! How's my lovelies today? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats on 10dpo I woke up at 4ish with a little bit more dark red blood. Going to ring the gp, see if they'll give me bloods. But I'm not holding out any hope :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Claire, wud af be due around now ? Cud be that or stil ib, xx


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, af is due between today or wed, depending on cycle, they vary. No dr appointments, so I have a call back pfft!

I'm not sure about ib, dunno if I can be dark red? 

Feel like shite, just don't want this again this month.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I can understand that Hun, I no ladies who have bleed thro pregnancy , my sister did, right wen her af was due, 
I no it's hard to be positive but do try, keep on to the doctors huni!! X


----------



## WeeNat

Morning ladies...how are you today pip. Will you be testing with smu today? Xxx

Something for to to read Claire x x x

Bleeding during pregnancy can be a very scary time for a pregnant woman, however blood loss doesn&#8217;t always mean you could be experiencing a miscarriage.Bleeding during pregnancy is more common than you might think &#8211; around 30% of women experience bleeding during pregnancy. Around half of those women will continue on to have a healthy baby and the other half will have a miscarriage. The most likely time bleeding can occur is in the first trimester.Some women have a once-off bleed, others may bleed throughout their whole pregnancy. This may be in the form of spotting, streaking, period-like blood loss or more.Those women who need to see a doctor within 72 hours of every bleed are those who have rhesus negative blood groups (e.g. O-, A-). See our article,*Rhesus Negative Blood Groups In Pregnancy*for more information.All bleeding should be reported to your doctor or midwife. Any passage of blood from the vagina of a pregnant women before 24 weeks will be termed a &#8216;threatened miscarriage&#8217; or &#8216;threatened abortion&#8217;. After 24 weeks its termed an &#8216;ante-partum haemorrhage&#8217;.Below is an explanation of some of the more common reasons for bleeding during pregnancy, and as you will read, its not always sinister.

Implantation Bleeding or Streaking

When a fertilised egg attaches to the uterine lining, this can result in light spotting or streaking (streaks of blood). Usually this only lasts a day or two, however do mention it to your carer for safe measure. Implantation bleeding is usually bright fresh blood like that which you would expect to see if you cut your finger. It can also be in the form of a pink mucous stain.

Breakthrough Bleeding

Some women experience what is known as &#8216;breakthrough bleeding&#8217; at the times when your period would have normally been due. So this would be at 4, 8 and 12 weeks of pregnancy. It is often accompanied by the feeling that you would normally associate with your period being imminent i.e. back ache, cramps, a heavy sensation in your pelvis, feeling bloated and &#8216;off&#8217;. Of course the period doesn&#8217;t arrive (even though you feel like it will) because you are actually pregnant! During pregnancy, hormones prevent your period from occurring. Sometimes the hormone levels are not yet high enough to stop your period and therefore you have this breakthrough bleeding. It can last for around three months &#8211; after this time the placenta begins to take over hormone production from your ovaries. Some women may experience breakthrough bleeding throughout the whole pregnancy and have healthy babies, under the close watch of their carer.


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks girls x x


----------



## WeeNat

That's ok Claire but please take some rest!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

I'm laying in bed after doing a clear blue digital, not for the pregnant words, but for the lines strengths.

I had 3 lines one strong and 2lighter, but obviously visible.

So I googled 3 lines and found this. My lines were a little lighter than the first picture. I did one of these after my mc last month and it had only 2lines.

What do you think, clutching at anything here. :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...inside-clearblue-conception-digital-test.html


----------



## WeeNat

Hey...had a look. I've always wondered about digi tests.

Your only 5 days from implantation. Have you tested using a ic? Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

I haven't got any. Gonna go get cb digi and frer later. Ill put a pic of my lines on here. Faint but there.


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130204_102122_zps6c7a7407.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

And that ^^ was smu!


----------



## WeeNat

Can't wait to see your other tests. Not sure about digi's and i hear they ate less sensitive x


----------



## Mrs A

I think the positive yesterday was a fluke, I think the rest will be negative. Not sure how long after implantation you get a decent positive?


----------



## WeeNat

They say that implantation take 4 days to happen then about 5 days after you can get a decent positive x...i think lol x


----------



## Mrs A

I've text you x


----------



## WeeNat

Ooh darker than yesterday morninghttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130204_121336_zps0214087b.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

hey ladies sorry for the delay.. been asda with mother lol
claire hows u feelin huni?? done any more tests yet? hope ur ok
ive ordered some blue handled ics.. test was bfn today on the superdrug

i have a question the superdrug is 6 days early before af, im not due af until the 13th as i ovulated early this month, so in theory wud it not pick it up for another 2 days? which wud make me 12 dpo?
its so confusing ladies
xx


----------



## WeeNat

How it works is when you Ovulate you then start counting your LP from there.

I know typically that i have a 14 day LP. So if i ovulate early i count 14 days from there to expect my period.

Your 10 dpo now, some people get there positives at 7dpo...some dont get theirs until they miss AF.

I dont know much about super drugs own... i will go and have a look x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> How it works is when you Ovulate you then start counting your LP from there.
> 
> I know typically that i have a 14 day LP. So if i ovulate early i count 14 days from there to expect my period.
> 
> Your 10 dpo now, some people get there positives at 7dpo...some dont get theirs until they miss AF.
> 
> I dont know much about super drugs own... i will go and have a look x x x

i see..this was my first month off bcpatch so im not totally sure. doesnt really help does it lol
thanks nat , 
im confused as wen to expect af now xx


----------



## WeeNat

I would say 4 days time. Most women have a LP of 14 days.

Your welcome, i was clueless until i joined BnB.


----------



## pipsbabybean

ok hun thanks u, who nos may get that bfp after all x


----------



## WeeNat

Yes!!!! Indeed ;)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun x


----------



## pipsbabybean

theres an echo in here tonight ,, r u both ok?? 
claire hows the bleeding now. eased i hope huni xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey Pip... just pondering about my OPKs... im getting obsessed and im not even in the TWW yet lol

How are you getting on??


----------



## pipsbabybean

im ok hun ta, had me hot choc n squirty cream lol
hubbys been out to football , bk now, mrs browns boys then bed for me so tired again n headachey, gah! 
hopes ur ok hun,
night night xx


----------



## WeeNat

Mmmmm hot chcoloate!!

Just had a plate of grapes, melon and raspberries!! YUMMMMMY

Night Night x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry girlies, been obsessing about blood. Working tomorrow and hoping to get some bloods done, will let you know when I get home x x


----------



## WeeNat

Aw...sorry i missed you claire. xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Sorry girlies, been obsessing about blood. Working tomorrow and hoping to get some bloods done, will let you know when I get home x x

Hey Hun, hopes ur ok? How is the bleeding ?? I no ur working , haves a good day , hope u manage to get ya bloods done ,
Morning nats !!xx


----------



## WeeNat

Morning pip how are u today???


----------



## pipsbabybean

im ok hun, thank u, 
wats ya up to today?x


----------



## WeeNat

Have a huge temp dip today...i wonder if Im gonna ovulate soon??


----------



## pipsbabybean

ooo keep poas hun lol
i hope ur hubbys around? xx


----------



## WeeNat

He will be here until Friday. Its now officially an egg race lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol egg race,, i hope it happens hun .. lots of bd'ing x


----------



## WeeNat

If i do ovulate that means its early. I wonder why its decided to do it now. Im not complaining, it will be excellent.

When do your tests arrive x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey Hun I was pleased of the early ov to , tests shud come today x


----------



## WeeNat

Ah cool...will you test today or will you wait until af day x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Af days a week away yet!! Ud think cos I od early I'd test early but bfn on the greens, I hate them! I clicked on the ticker and worked out it says summit about may not implant until 9 dpo so pos test wudnt show yet ! Grrr


----------



## WeeNat

Your 11dpo ...if you ovulate early you get af early too.


----------



## pipsbabybean

So next few days will be af or :bfp: ??


----------



## WeeNat

More or less...never hurts to test later. Get that bfp!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I really hope so hun :) I forgot to get some decent tests in asda yesterday as I've no car yet I can't get any, damn it x


----------



## WeeNat

Sounds like torture. Im going to test a couple if times today to see if Im going to ovulate soon. I tested about 11am and this is a line but need it darker x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh good idea Hun, better safe than sorry x


----------



## WeeNat

Bottom two tests taken today... One at 11am and the other at 2pm.
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130205_142805_zps8468a5ed.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

they certainly getting darker hun , im eating like a hound today! x


----------



## WeeNat

I have a bit of a sweet tooth today.

I feel like you have been in the TWW forever!!! lol

I want these tests to get darker. They are different to the ones i normally use, they are quite thin.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I've been naughty food wise today , been crampy again this avo am now last ten mins, feels very deep ! Hope it's not af!! X


----------



## WeeNat

Hmmmm...if it is then its early, you have another 3 days left! I doubt its af. 

Everyone can have a naughty day lol...


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Hmmmm...if it is then its early, you have another 3 days left! I doubt its af.
> 
> Everyone can have a naughty day lol...

I hope it's not , I was generally one those ladies who got no af cramps just af turns up do hope it's a good sign , post man hasn't brought me anything the bugger! 
With maci I remember I lost my appetite and I love food so I found it really odd, last couple days I befm feeling the same but today I cud eat a scabby cat lol x


----------



## WeeNat

lol...a scabby cat!! 

I wish we both get our lines soon, mine with opk, yours for a :bfp:!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Me to Hun, honestly like u sed feels like we been in the tww forever x


----------



## WeeNat

Wait wait wait...us women have some patience!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Wait wait wait...us women have some patience!!!

I wanna say the 9 months after the tww is a breeze but its not lol but at least u no then a hun xx


----------



## WeeNat

I tested again at 6... Are they getting darker or lighter...???https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130205_193521_zps5b879445.jpg
First one on the 5th was at 11am, second was taken at 2pm and the third 6pm?


----------



## pipsbabybean

are these pics taken straight after hun?
the 4 from today look the same to me i think x`


----------



## WeeNat

No hun, the first one today was taken at 11am, then 2pm and 6pm...i have taken the picture obviously after 6pm. I thought tonights look similar. I hope they get darker tomorrow!!

Missing Claire, i hope she is ok x


----------



## pipsbabybean

sorry lol i didnt mean to sound thick, umm i got wat u ment lol
how bright are they after like 3 mins.. i read that opks r only good for that time for a reference to ov??xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies. I'm glad your temp is dipping, looks distinctively like o will happen. Any day by the look of those temps, those opk's though are looking a little light. Don't forget, your temp is a defo pointer, opk's don't work for everyone, temp is far more important.

Hey pip, glad your holding off on testing, think I will next time.
The bleeding got heavier today, but still no pain, and went back to that old blood smell. Now it seems to be wearing off, so will see. Not sure if the lines are vanishing or not. 

Hope yor both ok. I'm off tomorrow wahhooooo! Missed you both, soooo glad I got you through this x x x x x x x x x x x x. :friends: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Hey girlies. I'm glad your temp is dipping, looks distinctively like o will happen. Any day by the look of those temps, those opk's though are looking a little light. Don't forget, your temp is a defo pointer, opk's don't work for everyone, temp is far more important.
> 
> Hey pip, glad your holding off on testing, think I will next time.
> The bleeding got heavier today, but still no pain, and went back to that old blood smell. Now it seems to be wearing off, so will see. Not sure if the lines are vanishing or not.
> 
> Hope yor both ok. I'm off tomorrow wahhooooo! Missed you both, soooo glad I got you through this x x x x x x x x x x x x. :friends: :hugs: :kiss:

hey huni, how ya doin. been thinking about u today?
do ya think its breakthrough bleeding, have u tested today?
xx


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, they're still barely there, but not sure, maybe I might get a miracle and ill test before the scan in 10days and it'll be blazing positive, and it's breakthrough bleeding with allow growing baby?

I dunno, fed up now, this will be the second month in a row if its a mc :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O I didn't no u were getting a scan dar? 
Be nice to no wats goin on for u, two in a row is not god xx


----------



## Mrs A

No, not great. Not getting a scan till the 15th. The bleeding has hopefully stopped now, I say hopefully as I've no such luck. Think I'm going to wait till Saturday, my next day off after tomorrow, then test, if its there, it's there, if it isn't then that's it, done x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Bless ya dar , shitty times wen ur in limbo. Stay strong me n nats r here for u wat ever happens, I recon there's a strong bean hidin in there xx


----------



## WeeNat

Stay strong and know we are praying for you and you lil bean!! x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I agree defo Nat! Big prayers it'll be ok x


----------



## WeeNat

Done ANOTHER test tonight and it looks darker than the other tests! Not positive just yet tho x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Oo Nat glad it's coming along nicely . Do u girls remember wat dpo u were with ur first? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Well i had no scooby doo as we were told i wouldnt conceive with out help so imagine my suprise when i got a positive test with Lola, i would have been at least 6 weeks pregnant. That meant i tested 2 weeks after my missed period! 
Im not much help sorry lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night girlies, hear you both in the morning x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning girlies, I was 13 dpo with Jaiden.

Ooh exciting times for positive opk!'s I reckon Friday as I said a few days back.

Well I'm now defo confoodled the bleeding stopped as quick as it started when I got home from work last night, and there's been none since!!

Had a super quick wee this morning, so I wouldnt test.

Still going to wait until Saturday, although my tummy is still bloated morning and night, it's usually just nighttime. So will see.

Love ya both lots, can't wait for more opk's nat and tests pip. X x x x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Well i had no scooby doo as we were told i wouldnt conceive with out help so imagine my suprise when i got a positive test with Lola, i would have been at least 6 weeks pregnant. That meant i tested 2 weeks after my missed period!
> Im not much help sorry lol x

O hun I didn't no I was gonna ask if you conceived naturally, Lola was a big surprise then hehe xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Morning girlies, I was 13 dpo with Jaiden.
> 
> Ooh exciting times for positive opk!'s I reckon Friday as I said a few days back.
> 
> Well I'm now defo confoodled the bleeding stopped as quick as it started when I got home from work last night, and there's been none since!!
> 
> Had a super quick wee this morning, so I wouldnt test.
> 
> Still going to wait until Saturday, although my tummy is still bloated morning and night, it's usually just nighttime. So will see.
> 
> Love ya both lots, can't wait for more opk's nat and tests pip. X x x x x x x

Yh I think I was 13-14dpo to and it was very faint in a blue ic. 

I might test today I'm losing faith dunno y just thought It may have showed on an ic by now, u see all the girls who get :bfp: at 9dpo it's annoying lol! 
I'm finding my pee is never strong either! I drink in the night to grrr 

Claire I'm soooo glad it's come to a halt now I can't wait to hear/ see that test on Sunday !! Woop xx


----------



## Mrs A

You won't know unless you test Hun, apparently you show earlier on a test if its a girl. Can't wait to ogle your tests x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hmm interesting 
Ok I caved
Smu
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/85F07580-D679-4F35-9EFF-C039A650D22D-6761-000003E743E98652.jpg

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/061B8685-DB9C-4B5E-874A-8111F833686B-6761-000003E7458A439B.jpg

Wat do u think?? X


----------



## pipsbabybean

I forgot about this to
It scares me lol
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/666700-psychic-star.html
Hope the link works xx


----------



## Mrs A

I see something slight Hun x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Did u read the link hun? I do now I've posted the pic hmmm , my blue ics shud be here today x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning ladies, glad to see your both ok and chatting away on bnb.

I woke with a sore lower back...its in the muscle so i must have twisted it in my sleep!!

Pip- that's interesting about the physic star. Ivy never herd of before. I am going to get a reading done a week Monday. My friend has organised it.
I think i may see something. It annoys me too when someone get a positive so early lol x x

Claire- Its lovely to see you here today and sounding a bit brighter too. Look forward to you testing x x


----------



## Mrs A

Wowzer! So you might be out this month and conceive next month weiiiiirrrrd!


----------



## Mrs A

Morning me little piece of tartan! Yeah I'm living in hope I suppose. Just wanna know either way to be honest. X x x


----------



## Mrs A

Just noticed your dip, my o temp was 36.30...........


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa so it is Claire. Im excited to see what tomorrow's does.
I notices your temp went down a teeny bit. You still way above you coverline!!!


----------



## WeeNat

My bad spelling on my mobile is making me sound foreign today lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao. I'm not sure, I've added notes, I started bleeding on the day my af was due, and stopped the next day?. I had 3 days of brown spotting prior to the b,reding, but have never had spotting before af EVER! Fx for ur o x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol foreign Nat today! 
Nats did I see my pics??
I no i forgot about the physic it was off eBay , physic gail ! Everyone was doin it I remember laughing cos I never thought we'd have another so soon xx


----------



## Mrs A

I'd also assume with a mc that your temp would instantly drop?


----------



## WeeNat

Doesn't sound like af to me and its doesn't sound like a mc either
Look at your bleeding last month...it was like a proper period.

Im sceptical about me ovulating early... I mean, if i do then its super early!!!


----------



## Mrs A

My normal af is m, h,h,m,off so no it's not like af or my las mc I think you will o early x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, saw your pics... I think a may see something but Im on my mobile just now.
So far physic gail has been spit on for you pip but i hope she Ian a month late with this year prediction.

I would have thought you temp would have nose dived too Claire id it was a mc x


----------



## WeeNat

What a mess my writing is today. Yours regretfully foreign Nat lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Lmfao

Nat your making me laugh

I just ate a McDonald's breakfast! Ahhh lovely x x x


----------



## Mrs A

I hope my temp goes up x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol Nat, yeh I agree Claire don't ya think ur temp wud plummet .. So still looking good
And excuse me where's our breakfast god I cud eat that right now xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hahaha my dh went and got me it.

I would have thought my temp would be drastically drop too. Will see


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww bless him hehe mine wudnt get me no such thing lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Im gonna make do with toast and chocolate spread. I may get a few bites before dd nabs it all off me x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Im gonna make do with toast and chocolate spread. I may get a few bites before dd nabs it all off me x

Lol


----------



## WeeNat

Man...its snowing heavy just now. May have to take dd to school in a snow mobile!!! 

Im feeling rather grumpy today lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Im gonna make do with toast and chocolate spread. I may get a few bites before dd nabs it all off me x

Lol I'm just making the same x


----------



## WeeNat

Can't beat nuttella!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

God no and I don't like sharing lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Lol...i don't think i have a choice. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe yh no the feelin I shud be a skinny bean sharing every meal by half, but o no big momma here lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Well that makes the two of us pip... X x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

its obviously the new sexy nat!!x


----------



## Mrs A

This bleeding is drivi me mad, I'd call it spotting on and off today. I don't have that in af either. Weird goings on. Z x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun it's started again has it x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/IMG_20130206_172507_zpsff7a33df.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

I can see it huni, is it lighter than before ? X


----------



## Mrs A

I think its the darkest yet x


----------



## WeeNat

Hello me dears...

How's everyone the night?? 

We are sexy mama's pip and Claire too.

Glad to see some darker lines Claire x x


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks babes xx


----------



## WeeNat

So last two tests are today's....first one taken at 11am next one i held my wee in until 5. Looks like they are getting lighter
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130206_173556-1_zps58615d9c.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Yep id say its positive on 11. Put that on ff x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Awww hun, nats maybe you'll get a darker one soon, it was early after all,
So glad it's getting darker !
I just been asda they had 4 tests for £1 x


----------



## Mrs A

I think theyre as dark as those ones get x


----------



## WeeNat

Im confused... will see what my temps do tomorrow? 

I wont believe i have ovulated until ff gives me my cross hairs!

Should i be worried that cm has been watery and not ewcm??


----------



## Mrs A

Nope ive never had ewcm. And your temp will rise now. You will get crosshairs after 3 higher than today temps x


----------



## WeeNat

I hope your right claire, hubby is away tomorrow night for two weeks!


----------



## Mrs A

I'm ALWAYS right when it comes to cycles and what sex people are carrying


----------



## Mrs A

Keep doing opk's and see how they go. Text me a copy of your chart both tomorrow and Friday, so I can see what's happening x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Right my lovely chicka's...imm jumping in the bath for a soak after dd. Feeling tired and thought it may give me a wee boost x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee... Yes Ms *does head salute*!!

Oh i REALLY REALLY hope i have or am ovulating now!!


----------



## Mrs A

Night night honey, don't forget the one for luck :lmao:

Wait for your text tomorrow x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee....i will try my best! He normally isnt in the mood the night before he leaves but i'll get him lol!!

Will be on later x


----------



## WeeNat

Im back...feel refreshed and more energy x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol nats u turning into that sassy ninja! Go for it! Sorry ladies i been to my mums today , roast pork yum yum xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hiya Pip....yummy sounds nice!!

I have no idea whats going on with me right now. I did another test and its looking kindda dark again. Maybe i should just focus on my temps and cm...pcos is known to throw opks. :nope:


----------



## Mrs A

I think opk's are shite too. X x


----------



## pipsbabybean

They can be hard up read u two r great with temp charts but I'm rubbish lol

Yh was nice, foods always taste better if use not cooked it x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Off to bed lil chickas soooo tired and all bunged up great !!! Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Well...turns out i won't be getting any. Im so upset!!!

Now i cant sleep coz im upset...imagine being upset about that. I sound so desparate...its so sad


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey Nat , wat happened?? U ok??

I got my blue ic
Wat u think ? 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/863C7FCA-D146-44DE-BC84-749A0878DF73-8006-000004A135F1F63E.jpg
X


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/2F75CFDF-69E7-4D1C-8440-E06FA853609B-8006-000004A12FD70E92.jpg

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/FCB36A75-4DD6-4E91-B9F4-2B0BB3BC9F12-8006-000004A1341AA250.jpg

??


----------



## WeeNat

There is a line in every pic xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/C876D882-A38C-4850-B123-A487692C84CB-8251-000004BA38D25852.jpg

Do u see it ? Lol


----------



## WeeNat

Its very light but its there x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm not gettin my hopes up just yet , Evaps scare the crap outta me , like last month ergh, x


----------



## WeeNat

I've experienced a few Evans throughout this ttc malarky. Have to say the predictor tests were the worst!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Is that even within the time frame tho Hun?? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

No 30mins after x


----------



## WeeNat

I doubt you get evaps in time frame hun x


----------



## pipsbabybean

All these came up in time frame , does it look good ?


----------



## WeeNat

Of course!! In the time frame and a line...that's always a good thing x


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol can u tell im worried, 
so hun wat u doin today?x


----------



## WeeNat

Yes!!

Not doing much. Feeling a bit down today. Just about to head out with dd.

Don't worry, those lines are gonna get darker x


----------



## pipsbabybean

aww chin up, wat happened last night?i did see ur post everthing ok?xx


----------



## WeeNat

where is everyone tonight??


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm
Here hun, u ok? I was waiting on a reply xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls I see a :bfp: pip!! Xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Hey girls I see a :bfp: pip!! Xxxx

Do u really think so Claire? I
Been worrying about it all day thinking it an evap! 
We missed u today ! How's u ? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

I defo think so


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks claire 
Morning ladies! Hope ur all ok? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Morning...i won't be on much today since hubby is away now. It will be more at night time. How's my pregnant chickas xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol u no I'm stil not convinced , full of snot today, swollen gums! One side , 
U ok huni? X


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/AFEDE2EF-9AC3-4935-BDFA-61A6216F6AE4-11957-000006B3CA1305B9.jpg
Wats goin on ladies ?? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

I don't see anything on the bottom one? I'm confused x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I've posted a new thread in preg tests hun if u wanna look with more pics xx


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah I've seen them, I don't know about them being indents, I think there are lines there, but getting fainter as they reach the bottom x x


----------



## WeeNat

Hello my lovely pregnant chickas...how are we all tonight.
Tests are looking great pip.

Not feeling too hot tonight :( xx


----------



## WeeNat

Morning lovies...how are we today x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Morning lovies...how are we today x

Morning huni u ok? Ye I'm ok still not sure wats goin on, we don't have much luck do we xx


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no...don't say that lol.


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies. My Internet is on and off at the moment, stupid weather. I think the only way you'll know is by doing a digi or a frer Hun. Xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hun my digi shud be ere mora :( more waiting x


----------



## Mrs A

At least it's only 1 day. Xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello...i am going over to must folks for a Sunday roast!!! Yummmmmmm.


----------



## Mrs A

Sounds lush!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok so here's the blue ic I found that's a diff batch

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/0B4E0F25-0CCC-4CFA-A75E-4A830BAEE1E3-13135-00000748B297ADE5.jpg

With Macis it was very faint at 15/16dpo
In holdin out for a bit of luck


----------



## WeeNat

Something faint pinkish there...Im on my mobile but i see something x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks Hun, I saw it to hope it darkens up tomorrow x


----------



## WeeNat

Fx for ya x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

So ladies take a look at this pls
Top pic is my test with maci my first pos
And today's pics with new tests 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/6169A25C-2727-4919-9496-7621984F9E66-13472-000007B187A8A569.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

They look the same Pip!!! :happydance:

Now here is my opks lol...last test taken 30mins ago, if that x
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130210_192318_zpsec3f2050.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun hoping they r look like my bfp at last! 
As for the opks, Is it my phone or are the fading out now x


----------



## WeeNat

The picture is quite blurry :/ so i cant tell if they are faiding?


----------



## pipsbabybean

I think they r hun yh x


----------



## WeeNat

Dont give up just yet hun x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun were u on about my pics? I thought we were talking about ur opks, those tests have been done today with no very strong urine tbh hun, I've got terrible back ache at the moment x


----------



## WeeNat

OMG... whats wrong with me lately??

Yeah they look like they are faiding. Sorry for being a numpty again lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Urs fading or mine lol? I'm
Just as bad hun lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I've got terrible middle back ache argh !!!! X


----------



## WeeNat

Talking about mine lol!! Oh dear...


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol we both need to be committed hun x


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa... who says i aint already :wacko: lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

nah they don't get wifi in the clink lol x


----------



## WeeNat

lmao... well im special!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol huni me to, we'll good morning munchkins how we doin xx


----------



## Mrs A

Ok, my temp dropped massively today, I see yours has slightly gone up Nat:happydance:
How are your tests doing pip, did you get your digi yet?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Ok, my temp dropped massively today, I see yours has slightly gone up Nat:happydance:
> How are your tests doing pip, did you get your digi yet?

ello huni, no stil waitin on the postman!!! cant wait any longer!
tests this morning arnt so clear...
i asked nat,,, do u think my hcg is high than my tests allow the cut off is 10miu
am i reading it totally wrong???x


sorry about the drop hun :( do u get some results today ?x


----------



## Mrs A

Yep get my urine results today, but I'm not holding out any hope whatsoever.

At 17dpo I'd say your hcg won't be so high as it won't read. It would just be fabulously dark.

Ic's are hard to go by, they have huge indents and Evaps which is why they're so cheap. You'll find out as soon as postie turns up, but don't forget us, we want pics, whatever the outcome. When is af due?


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh hun defo will let u no. im 3 days late!! according to my early ov, or tomorrow if id had normal ovulation x


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh so whichever way, you'll defo get your true result on your digi today, I've changed all of my tickers etc, I'm quite sure I'm back in the game, but will see what the results say today, and the scan says on Friday.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Ooh so whichever way, you'll defo get your true result on your digi today, I've changed all of my tickers etc, I'm quite sure I'm back in the game, but will see what the results say today, and the scan says on Friday.

Yh lol need to no now grrr ! 
When do u get results don't have to go in? X


----------



## Mrs A

Nope, just need to ring up this afternoon after 1 or 3 depending on them doing it. I know I'm excited for ya x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

you'll let us no what they say hun , i hope that all is ok, either way so u can move forward x


----------



## Mrs A

Tats now I feel, I just want to move forward now. Yep ill let ya now x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

ok huni, we'll be here waiting .. wat we go through !!x


----------



## Mrs A

Where the hell is your damned postman!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

O I no be never comes until after lunch, I've just checked they were posted Friday 2 nd class! Hope they come today be just my luck they don't xx


----------



## WeeNat

Afternoon  x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello hun... I'm still waiting !!!! And not patiently xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies, just back from swimming with Jaiden, he loves it, we go every week.

How are we all?
I just rang for my results and they're not there yet :grr:


----------



## pipsbabybean

ello huni gosh they r taking ages arnt they????????
u spoke to nat, did u see mine?
two digi's said no now! frer says no and ive starting brown spotting,
NEXT month is our month all three of us, i trust that prediction lol. u ever thought about getting one off gail x


----------



## Mrs A

No, never heard of her. I've an appointment later on, text Nat, as I don't wanna pt all the ins and out on here. Xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

You've had the appointment ? 
If you search Gail predictions on here alot of people go to her she gives a long reading ,
Hope everything's ok hun xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope ur ok Claire xx


----------



## Mrs A

All is ok, all dr tests negative, although he looked at it for a minute then chucked it. Advised to take paracetamol for any pain!!


----------



## WeeNat

What did i say about doctors Claire... come back in 2 week , blah blah blah!!

Im sorry he didnt help you and answer your questions x x


----------



## Mrs A

It's ok, they're all assholes as far as I'm concerned. They know shit all. Anyways I'm back on it, with vitex and digi opk's lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun I not docs the same no time for women, 
March is our month girls x


----------



## WeeNat

Glad i've got my girlies! :) x


----------



## Mrs A

And we're glad we have you <3 xxxxx


----------



## Mrs A

I've just checked your chart again, the temp yesterday is higher than the day before!!!


----------



## Mrs A

And I've just realised that if I fall next month, ill be due 3 days after my birthday. GOT to be this month, I'm due my period 4th march, and am NOT testing until I'm late, as in testing 5th march lol


----------



## WeeNat

What does that mean claire? It was taken a while earlier but i hear if you get more than 4 hours sleep it doesnt matter too much x


----------



## Mrs A

It means that if your temp goes a smidgen higher tomorrow, you'll get crosshairs!!!


----------



## Mrs A

You must take it at the same time or it might be out. If your early or late use the app I told ya and it will configure the correct one for you, so if you tell me the time you took it and the temp and the time you usually take it I can give &#375;ou the right reading to put in.


----------



## Mrs A

Ie
Taken 8am
Usually 10am
Temp 34.55

Etc


----------



## WeeNat

I took my temp at 8:30 at 36.46 and norm take it at 9 x


----------



## Mrs A

Well it's too quiet. I'm off to bed to dream about my vitex and opk's


----------



## Mrs A

One sec ill work it out


----------



## Mrs A

So should be 36.52!!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Any more?


----------



## WeeNat

I think lol x


----------



## WeeNat

No, thats the only one x


----------



## Mrs A

What do you think?


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhhh ok, so go change it then ill look at it again x x x


----------



## Mrs A

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php add this as a page on your phone


----------



## WeeNat

Changed... When i had the cramping on cd15 would that mean i was ovulating??

Ive been doing this TTC game for over a year but yet im still confised lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Hmmmm will see what it does tomorrow. With another high temp, I thought that was yesterday's temp you were changing not ov day. Anyway if its not right you can text e the details and I can text you what to put in. I don't mind x x x


----------



## Mrs A

No it means you were going to o, like I said yesterday should be o, the day after a + opk


----------



## Mrs A

So then your temp would be right, lower yesterday, high today, now just 2 more higher temps for crosshairs xx


----------



## WeeNat

Im confuzzled.... no yesterdays temp is right it was the day before that i took earlier. I dont know now, should i leave it?


----------



## WeeNat

Yes my dear... :) x


----------



## Mrs A

Put it at the 36.52 it should be, that's right with your cramps and opks


----------



## Mrs A

You've changed it again?


----------



## WeeNat

I have coz it wasn't yesterday's temp... What do you reckon?? Should i put the bbt calculator temp in on cd15? Sorry if Im being a fud lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Right...what i have done is put the correct time in cd15 and i will let ff deal with it lol x


----------



## Mrs A

It'll stop you getting crosshairs if its not right. You should put the temp I told ya in the day you did it wrong.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies , missed alot didn't I good job it doesn't mean to much to the ex blonde here lol, wats crosshairs???
Wat wud u ladies class as first day if af , when it's proper blood? Not brown?! X


----------



## WeeNat

Morning pip...i would go by a proper flow. How are you this morning x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I'm ok huni, off out for some retail therapy it's that it eat my weight in choc ! U ok? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Morning girlies. Well I ordered my vitex and cb digi opk last night, and they're already dispatched. Hope to get them tomorrow. My chart seems to be imitating the last months with bith temp and cm :wacko:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello hun, ur very organised, wats vitex? 
How many months charting have u done ? X


----------



## Mrs A

I've only charted last month.

Vitex is https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex

I'm always organised, we've been ttc 5 months this month, and am fed up with it already :lol:


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol hun, ill take alook at that link now. how u feeling today x


----------



## Mrs A

Ok, trying not to think of the past 2 months of losses, and trying to think that they weren't meant to be. How are you?


----------



## WeeNat

Evening ladies, how are we tonight.

Im coming down with a cold and lo is suffering too. Poor wee girl, i hate to see her unwell x


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh hun i hate the thought of it to huni.. ur right im a great believer in fate
ive just come across this
https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/3/store.htm
thats gail
im gonna get a new reading
. hi nat. yh im ok hun. we had a cold last week. maci is stil sufferin all snot!!x


----------



## Mrs A

Ha! Funny you should say that, we're all snotty and coughing. Poor babies, I hate t when they're ill too! 

Can't wait to hear about your temp tomorrow, Nat you'll have to text me, as I'm at work tomorrow! Booooo :grr:

I'm hoping my opk's and vitex will be here tomorrow, so I can start when I get in, my plan is to take 1000mg (1 tablet) a day, the whole cycle, and stop if and when I get my :bf:, BUT I'm going to trrrrrry so hard not to test until af day and that's it, 1 test.


----------



## Mrs A

Id love to get this https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/page.php?groupingID=store&itemId=28792

But I just can't justify spending that kind of money.


----------



## pipsbabybean

i no hun i think shes put prices up i looked on ebay and shes no longer a registered user ? hmmm


----------



## WeeNat

Horrible horrible germs... gotta headache tonight so taken some pills. Oh oh and i took my met tonight. 500mg once a day for four days then up to 1000mg once a day for four days then finally up to 1500mg 3 times a day for the rest of the course!

Im getting a reading done for £15, my two friends are getting theirs done too.

This will be our years sweeties x


----------



## pipsbabybean

cant wait to hear about ur reading nats...
i loved mine ive had several over the years, believe in it so much

ooo go met lol

i really wanted an xmas baby this will be bang on x


----------



## WeeNat

Excited for my girlies... its gonna happen so quick for you both x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm not fussed about when the baby will be born, as long as I get one!! I can't wait to hear your reding either Nat, you'll have to put it up so we can read it.

Ooh sooo excited for your metformin, I'm no psychic, and I reckon we'll all be the same month. Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Excited for my girlies... its gonna happen so quick for you both x



And you too <3


----------



## pipsbabybean

hey hey and u huni,, we gotta be positive mummas x


----------



## WeeNat

I shall tell you as much as i can remember :) x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh i was like that nat, u will be remembering bits for weeks x


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee... :happydance: x


----------



## Mrs A

Working Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday this week :-(


----------



## pipsbabybean

arghhhh gah.. work lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Aw pants claire, i will text you my temp but i have an awful funny feeling its gonna go down again x


----------



## Mrs A

Nooooo think positive!!!

No idea what Mine will do, don't really care till I o. 

Think it'll go up for you.


----------



## Mrs A

Wonder what the vitex will do to my temps?


----------



## WeeNat

I know Claire but i think my PCOS has taken over. Glad i have my met now.

I dunno what the vitex will do hun x x


----------



## Mrs A

Apparently vitex helps with pcos too!


----------



## WeeNat

yeah i herd that...

im going now chickas....feel like crap :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nite Nat , thinks I'm off to note hunis x


----------



## Mrs A

Me too, be back late tomorrow, fx for a high temp Nat xx x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning chickas!!! Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Evening, just back from work, how are we all? Xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello hun. Some quiet in here yesterday, how r u huni? X


----------



## Mrs A

Morning lovelies xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Did ur opks and vitex arrive ? X


----------



## Mrs A

My opks did. But no vitex as yet. :grr:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww , did u test hun? X


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, very nearly positive!

My vitex just arrived, 1000mg tablets take 1-2 daily! 2000mg daily???


----------



## WeeNat

hello ladies, im back :)

Still got this bug :(

How are you both? I see you got your stuff Claire. x


----------



## Mrs A

Aww hope you get better soon Nat. 

I've been doing all my housework today, took the cat to be groomed, and she had to be sedated poor love <3

My boys have both had their haircut, ad I'm sitting waiting for a pizza, while my dishwasher ad washing aching, do their stuff! 

How are you both today, I've taken 2000mg of Angus cactus today, so here's hoping


----------



## WeeNat

Busy day... cat/child/oh all groomed, what about you? :)

Tired!! Tired....Tired!!!

I start 1000mg of met tomorrow. :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Uve had a busy day Claire, wat kitty u got? Bless her
I love my two ,
Yh vitex taken hope it helps

I'm having the most painful period not heavy but cramps r badddd!! Sad pip
Didnt no u had a bug nats , hope ur on the mend soon x


----------



## WeeNat

Yeah pip...thats why i was missing in action yesterday. Headaches and runny nose. Poor wee lass has a sore top lip...all red.

Sorry to hear you are cramping bad :hug: xx


----------



## WeeNat

These are looking similar??https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/March2013_zps24b89afb.png


----------



## WeeNat

Well chickas, its quiet tonight.

Popped on to see if your both arewell.

I off o take some tablets and get to bed. x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry huni, yh I'm cutched up with my hwb cramps not been this bad since before dd, argh!!!

Yh ur chart looks the same , where do u stick ur thermometer ? Lol
I might do it this month x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning hunnies, I got sidetracked last night, valentines and all. Those charts are looking the same, how did you do that? 

Hope your all feeling better. Im at the drs and am taking jaiden to the dentist for the first time this afternoon. 

Speak soon.
Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs A

I figured it. Heres mine.

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/Screenshot_2013-02-15-08-46-41_zps56fbb8f9.png


----------



## WeeNat

Clever clogs Claire 

Have had visitors today so just managed on now x


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh your temps ae looking good miss Nat!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Hmmm we have visitors again.....


----------



## Mrs A

Be nice if there was a way we could make this thread private, stop people you might know nosing into your business! :grr:


----------



## Mrs A

I also just realised that I changed to a bnb addict this morning!:wohoo:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh u wish we cud make it private, u can have private on Facebook if u girls wanna do that? X


----------



## Mrs A

I don't have Facebook, deleted it last year, I got sick of people omg I might die status' lol

How are you mss pip. Xxx

I'm back to work tomorrow and Sunday :nope:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wud u set it up again hun just for that? Or not really worth it? We cud have a thread in another subject lol
Yh I'm ok hun waiting for af to end! 
Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Noo.whichever way it'll just be found by clicking my user name etc. never mind, let them nose, obviously we must be interesting, otherwise they wouldn't bother lmao.

Ahhh I'm just waitin to o, hoping sat or sun.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh think I'm a week behind u, mines next weekend ish .. 

Sad people nosing huni o well, we haven't invited u so do one lol x


----------



## Mrs A

:lol:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe , if I was gonna temp hun this month got any advice, do u do it vaginally? 
X


----------



## WeeNat

I keep missing you girlies. Think i may give you a text x


----------



## Mrs A

Aw wow Nat I, here now. My phone is in the car. Sorry honey! 

Pip, I'd do it orally but use the bbt adjuster if your up earlier or later. Simples.

Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

One more high temp Nat, then crosshairs! Xxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Yeah...but ovulating late now means Im out until next cycle. Good thing is Im ovulating early. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Oooo do u ,I might start , wens the best day to start ? 
Wats the crosshairs mean 
Gah I no nothing today lol xx


----------



## WeeNat

Cross hairs means the red lines on your chart. They give you your Ovulation day and your control line (which is your average temp pre ovulation). 
Its a bit confusing at first but it does get easier the more you use it x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies!!!

You can start temping any time, but now would be best, ts so easy to do, just as soon as you wake up, stick your thermometer in your mouth, and I write it down so I don't forget in case I fall back to sleep. I also write the time I took it at, so when I get up, if its late or early, then ill go to bbt adjuster, adjust it, then put it on.


----------



## Mrs A

Nat, I just looked at your chart, I think you o'd on cd 15
What do you think?


----------



## WeeNat

I dont know hun... i didnt get any dark OPKs yesterday?? I hope it was cd15 coz im still in for a chance!???

Your chart is near identical as last month x


----------



## Mrs A

I know. I do think you did. Try putting a +opk on it and see if you get crosshairs. I didn't get a fabulously dark opk either, think the line ones are shite c x x


----------



## WeeNat

Ok...its also saying i have a lot of cycles that are irregular... gonna see if i can change this x


----------



## Mrs A

Don't include the in your stats


----------



## WeeNat

No cross hairs... Humf x


----------



## Mrs A

Override it, and put them in manually x x


----------



## Mrs A

That means your 6dpo, and that dip at 4 is what I had x x


----------



## WeeNat

I dunno hun, it looks too close to last year march with temps...and i ovulated cd19 then! I will show you, todays temp is bag on x


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/2013chart_zpse7274a00.png


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhhhh it's exact!


----------



## WeeNat

Yup...which makes me think i ovulated on cd19!! Blah!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

So did you get a positive opk on 19?


----------



## Mrs A

But if that's the case, then hopefully next month will do the same, you should get some frozen samples from him before he goes away :grr:


----------



## WeeNat

No lol... i will take a pic of the tests i took (which was only two) x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm getting worried, my temp is too high to o!


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130215_212942_zps0d356913.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

It may plunge tomorrow, dont worry x


----------



## Mrs A

The darkest is 11th feb bottom one x x

Tonk your going to have to get a different type maybe, get digital, easier xx


----------



## WeeNat

I have to say they are nothing like the last green handled ICs i used last cycles. At least i knew when i got a positive!! 

At least my temps will tell me when i ovulated. They arent supposed to be great to use when you have PCOS x


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, that's why I love temping, can see exactly where I'm going.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry ladies was catching up with the reading lol I been missing out 
I'm gonna temp orally as of tomorrow think I've got ff set up now, 
X


----------



## Mrs A

Wicked. You need to add it to your siggy, so we can see where you are x x


----------



## WeeNat

Hey pip...glad to see you. Thats great your gonna start charting :)..it means we can nose at your chart! heehee.

Thats why i love it too Claire, looks like FF is set not to give me my crosshairs just yet x


----------



## Mrs A

Me either!


----------



## WeeNat

fedup.com


----------



## Mrs A

When's your oh back Nat?


----------



## WeeNat

Not until next friday....


----------



## Mrs A

Oh bloody hell, that's ages away :-(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Next Friday dear of u hun, 

In still trying to work that bit out, adding my temp chart x


----------



## Mrs A

Hmmm I can't remember how you do it, can you Nat?


----------



## WeeNat

Yup he worked 2 weeks, was back for 6 days then away for another 2 weeks. I hope he will be home for 3 weeks when he gets home!! This is why us trying for a baby is so bloody hard!!


----------



## Mrs A

Ok I've got it, log into fertility friend, go to the top right tab where it says sharing, go down to get code. Copy the bb code one. Go into your signature on bnb and paste it to there


----------



## Mrs A

Oh my, you need to get him to see you samples while your away, or freeze them lol


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, if you are using the app on your mobile you will have to go select the more button then select share/email chart...after that you can get the options create/preview home page, there you can get the link.

Once you get the link you will need to go back to your sig to apply it.

I hope i explained that without confusing you x


----------



## Mrs A

Omg my charts really are a copy of each other! If my chart follows, I should have a temp dip and o tomorrow!


----------



## WeeNat

Yup...and mine too claire. :)


----------



## Mrs A

I should have a dip and you should have a rise tomorrow, the only shitter is, I'm working tomorrow, so won't get to see your chart :cry:


----------



## WeeNat

lol...if it means that much i will send it to ya..lol x x x

You know im gonna stalk ya, i think there is a friend link on ff!!


----------



## Mrs A

Right girly wirlies, I'm off to bed, can answer texts, but can't use bnb. Will be on sometime tomorrow night for a short while. Speak soon x x x x x

Fx Nat xxxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Oh ace link me x x x


----------



## Mrs A

What's your user name?


----------



## WeeNat

Morning...Clare its WeeNat on ff too x


----------



## WeeNat

Where is everyone :(

Will have to start talking to myself soon lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry hub ice been shopping today I'm so tired , 
U ok? X


----------



## Mrs A

My opks today

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130216_205845_zps234181f9.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Morning...i've got internet again!!! :happydance:

Its a lovely sunday morning. I hope your both well xx


----------



## WeeNat

Your tests are lighter Claire....hmmm. What do you think??

Looks like my test is a blazing positive!! Feel sore today https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130217_162409_zps2e751a9b.jpghttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130217_162431_zps0c704992.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry ladies been Mia
Done 400 miles today for my car!! Argh tired x
Hope ur all ok? Nats u ovulating again?? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey pip...i dont think i ovulated last time. As you can see todays opk is sooooooooo dark, infact its dried darker than the control line! But no hubby....so this cycle can be counted as a no go.

How are you? Why you driving so much? x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I see today's r really dark hun late in ur cycle isn't it? 
We went to Wales to get me a car , never again xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies. I've only had 1 positive opk, and my temp has gone up, 2 more high temps for both of us Nat, and crosshairs. I think we ovulated on the same day too! So will be the same dpo!!


----------



## Mrs A

What do you think?

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/image_zps9a107465.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Pip...its not that late for me considering my last cycle was 76 days long. So to be honest, im thrilled. Only thing is i need spermies to be able to hang in the TWW with you girlies.

Have you tried taking out your OPKs and cm on ff and see what it makes of everything Clare??? I got the darkest positive today, darker than the control line. I havent had that in a very VERY long time!!!
I hope your temps keep going up hun...

Fingers crossed for you both xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh no I'm too scared. Might do though. Don't think it'll do much as there isn't much to make yet.


----------



## Mrs A

My charts are looking a little odd though


----------



## WeeNat

Thats what i did...as long as you know what goes where when you are putting it back in!

It is looking a bit erratic i must admit?


----------



## WeeNat

LOL @ Clare...just looked at your "Current feeling" :winkwink:

Is it weird that im dont feel like that around the time im supposed to ovulate? I just feel bloated and fat :(


----------



## Mrs A

Doesn't look like a proper dip anywhere there's sooo many temps out. What's the difference between the coloured crosshairs?


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, tis really, I want it.....ALOT! Lmao x x


----------



## WeeNat

The blue ones??


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah? Or red?


----------



## WeeNat

The red ones are the Advanced lines...which mean that ff has collected data to determin Ovulation. The blue ones means not much data has proven Ovulation....im only guessing tho. When i switched the method to reserch it did put blue cross hairs, i guess this is because its a new collection of data??


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhh I see x x


----------



## Mrs A

Ahh blue means manual over ride red is ff detection x x x


----------



## WeeNat

In a nut shell Clare :) x


----------



## Mrs A

Wowzer, your spelling my name right!


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, finaly!!!! :blush: x


----------



## Mrs A

Lol. Wonder what the temps will do tomorrow?


----------



## Mrs A

Off to bed girls am knackered! See ya's tomorrow x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Catch ya laters x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning lovelies. How are you both?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello hun. We are ok , so glad to be home and not doin a thing today
Dud my first opk this morning , quite a line already , 
U ok ? X


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, we're great. How's your temping going, do you have fertility friend? Can you put a link in your siggy?
Xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I am temping hun and yes in ff , will sort my link shortly x


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh Kool, can't wait to see x x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning ladies...just quickly popping on to see how you both are.

Had to see your temps looking up Clare and looking forward to seeing your pip xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey hunny, I love looking at your chart, I dunno, ,I hope this is the start of normal cycles for you, as normal as normal can be. So if your cycle is right can you work out when af is due and where you might o from this cycles stats and if dh will be home? X x x


----------



## WeeNat

I hope so, would be amazing having normal predictable cycles. Some people would think Im mad telling them how lucky they are to have regular af.

I like looking at your chart too...what we like lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao.silly mares. Fx for both of us x x


----------



## Mrs A

My chart looks as though it my be triphasic this month'


----------



## WeeNat

Im away now girlies...hear you later x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Ergh am knackered, just back from swimming with Jaiden, soooo many kids there, he loved it! I've just put him to sleep for a little nap, otherwise he'll be asleep at 5.30 pm and up at 5am!

Hope you lovelies are ok, can't wait to see your chart piperooni!


----------



## Mrs A

Anyone around?


----------



## WeeNat

OMG... i blink and i miss that your chart has crosshairs!!

And here is me, waiting for something to happen! Feeling so fed up...

Psychic told me nothing really... swords and wands, mostly about my hubby. Humffff x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> OMG... i blink and i miss that your chart has crosshairs!!
> 
> And here is me, waiting for something to happen! Feeling so fed up...
> 
> Psychic told me nothing really... swords and wands, mostly about my hubby. Humffff x

ello
sorry feel like ive been mia
dunnno whats goin on..
so ur reading wasnt much good hun?
x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> OMG... i blink and i miss that your chart has crosshairs!!
> 
> And here is me, waiting for something to happen! Feeling so fed up...
> 
> Psychic told me nothing really... swords and wands, mostly about my hubby. Humffff x

Aww that's crappy bout your reading, I was hoping for more bubba info.

I've been playing around with my chart, as I don't feel it was looking right. 
Anyway, it's decided to give my crosshairs on the day I 'thought' I'd o'd

4dpo, happy days.

Can't wait for tomorrow, you'll get your crosshairs x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Just been lookin bk thro my bump photos, argh y do I torture myself !! X


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/393Weeks2.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/393Weeks3.jpg


Me at 39+3 2 days before my section


----------



## Mrs A

Dear lord I just found this!,, not sure if I wanna get that big again :-s

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/Photo0129.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/193-horz.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Awww...check your baby belly!! X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww super cool hun, I miss being preg so much ! Damn it x


----------



## WeeNat

Me two weeks before i had my lo xhttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/facebook_1465671383jpg_zpsfb05f226.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Love how your cat tattoo got fat :). You had a lovely baby bump x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/babybumpTK2.jpg
Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/DSC01120.jpg
Sponsored Bump paint for the local nicu


----------



## pipsbabybean

Last one my 40+3 ish xhttps://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/DSC01398.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

I love your baby bump pics Pip!! Its amazing to see such a change x

I wish i did what you an clare did. I was so ill when i was pregnant (I had an Op to remove galbladder).

I will with second pregnancy :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww thanks hun I loved watching her grow and each week bumpy was diff, I wasn't as big as I look apart from right at the end lol
Only gained 2 stone! Wat about u two? Did u gain alot x


----------



## WeeNat

I didnt gain much..infact i lost, was sooooo ill. I think the most i put on was a stone and it was all baby! Lola was 9lbs exact so i hate to think what size the next one will be? x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wow I thought maci was gonna be big, infact a tiny 6lb 14, n that was hard lol
Dear of u hun had a rough ride, next time will be proper easy, us three are gonna be swapping baby clothes in no time xx


----------



## WeeNat

Aww...she would have been tiny!! Bless, they dont stay small for long! 

I hope we all dont need to wait for too long.

Thanks for sharing your pics... :) x


----------



## Mrs A

I gained a shed load, went from a size 10-18!!

Your both yummy mummy's!!!!

Pretty missys

Can't wait for our next bump progressions. We all had lush bumpys.

Jaiden was 7lb 12oz


----------



## Mrs A

How old are we all?


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm 28,29 dec this year

Wow hun u gained well 10-18, did it come off well?


----------



## WeeNat

I think you both are yummy mummys too!

So, i am the one who had the monster baby lol but she was small and perfect to me x


----------



## WeeNat

I've put on weight since having lola :(

I thought that since i was Breastfeeding i could eat what i wanted!! What a mistake!

Not for long tho, im gonna be skinny again x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm 31 in December

I'm down to a 12 top and 14 bottom, but that's fine, I've gained boobage too?!


----------



## WeeNat

Im 30 this april :happydance:, 30 is the new 20... :winkwink:


----------



## WeeNat

Im a size 18...boobies are an F/G cup so i blame most of my weight and size for that lol...that and i have a big butt! x


----------



## Mrs A

Great, so I'm the oldest......... :grr:

It defo is the new 20 :lol:


----------



## Mrs A

Big buts are the new thing. That's my excuse anyway. X


----------



## Mrs A

What date in April is your birthday?


----------



## WeeNat

Not by much, you are only 4 months older than me x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Not by much, you are only 4 months older than me x

Ahhh that's good then :haha:


----------



## WeeNat

22nd...


----------



## Mrs A

Aww jaidens is the 30th!


----------



## Mrs A

Grrr dunno what to do. If I take out the + opk from cd11 then my crosshairs go, but having seen them both on cd11 and cd13 what would you do Nat?


----------



## WeeNat

So he will be a Taurus too... :) x


----------



## Mrs A

He is indeedy!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm the baby of the group , awww x


----------



## WeeNat

Thats a hard one!! Because its gone up in steps!! Its a tough call so will have to let ff decide x


----------



## Mrs A

You think I should leave both opk's in or take them both out


----------



## WeeNat

I know Pip...your in good hands :)

I would leave both in and let ff decide xx


----------



## Mrs A

Ok, will do lovely x x


----------



## WeeNat

You both have cheered me up... thank you :)

Im gonna head off to babaloos now.

Hear you both in the morn x x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm working tomorrow, so don't forget to let me know but your temp. Night babes x x x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm off too. Nighty see ya's tomorrow night x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night chickas , yh uve made me smile tonight thank u's x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning, Your charts look great ladies!! I cudnt figure out how to do mine lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks...morning to you too.

What ya needing help with?? x


----------



## WeeNat

Worked out that my oh will be away for my next ovulation...i give up


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun that's sucky, thought by said he had 3 weeks off comin up? 
I feel for u really do huni, tell him he has to stay home or get some handcuffs lol
X


----------



## WeeNat

He is coming home on Friday which will make me 6dpo ...i have a 14day lp so that's a further 8 days away when he come home...then add a further 22 days until i ovulatef, that makes it past 3 weeks. Im feeling so angry at him but its not his fault x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I can understand hun, makes it a two cycle loss , maybe this one will surprise u , xx


----------



## WeeNat

I doubt it but i live in hope. Just feeling so fed up x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Well u never no huni , only take one lil spermie so disheartening tho, I got my chart to work god took forever x


----------



## WeeNat

Yay...that's brilliant!!! Got your chart. If you need any help just ask. Its a bit weird at the start but things start to make sense x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I'm just plodding thro it, my baby mad thermo came today so can get a more accurate temp mora with .2 decimals
Did u see I've just posted about a fertility clinic on this morning next tues, Robert winston and another doc shud be a good watch x


----------



## WeeNat

Away brilliant...thanks, will try and watch it x

That's great you bbt therm came


----------



## pipsbabybean

You can submit questions now hun if you have anything to ask the expert x


----------



## WeeNat

Oh crudge...i missed it pip.. Busy with school run and sister inlaw birthday :(.
I thought it was tomorrow x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Not today dar next Tuesday at 11 am xx


----------



## WeeNat

Ah...ok, well i take the crudge back lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol x


----------



## WeeNat

This past couple of weeks has dragged by!!


----------



## Mrs A

Hey wirlie girlies!!

Back from a crappy day at work.

I missed you both.

Sooo glad we can see your chart now pip, will be easier to give our opinions now too.

Nat, don't feel down, I have a good feeling bout your chart, pleeeeeease don't worry.

I LOVE the fact that were the same dpo, without any fixings lmao, you can keep me from testing till I'm due. I'm NOT gonna be doing any line squinting any more.

Any news to tell me?

Xxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello mrs, you will be glad to be in from work. Why have you got a good feeling about it my lovely??

Is anyone feeling tired and irritable?? I just feel like i have zero energy and cant warm up x x x


----------



## Mrs A

I dunno, I just do. I feel bloody shattered, but saving myself for watching Geordie shore!

Sooo glad to be in from work, back on thurs and fri. Missed my girlies x x


----------



## Mrs A

Just did an overlay of my chart, looks great!


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa.. ok but rem im out this cycle, there is nooooooooooooooo way that oh spermickles could last 11 days inside me lol!!

Sounds good about your chart hun!!! Wish i was in the proper tww with you!! We are the same dpo aswell, when is that ever gonna happen again lol!!


----------



## Mrs A

Dunno, but hopefully never, cause I'm hoping for this month. :flower:


----------



## WeeNat

My situation stinks!! Cant believe im out next cycle too...no wait, i do!! 
Honestly, i dont know why im even bothering x


----------



## Mrs A

Here it is:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/image_zpse4a65ef9.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello I'm here just been nosing pregnant charts on ff lol 
I wanna fast forward the next few weeks,,
I bet it's not unknown hun for them to survive longer, I had a good feeling to for u Nat, urs looks great to Clare x


----------



## Mrs A

Aww Hun, it will happen, just when you don't think it will. Does your oh have to be so far away?

Is there any way he could come home mid way?


----------



## Mrs A

Hep pip, loving seeing your chart x x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks girls, glad i have my two favs on bnb!!

No chance him being home hun, he works on the rigs and sometimes he is a 10hr journey away and in the middle of the sea :(!


----------



## Mrs A

Oh nooooo, he'll have to buy a chopper to do quickies! Or you could freeze his little friends?


----------



## WeeNat

*******we are chart mad********


----------



## WeeNat

I dont think freezing his spermies will work clare..but dont think that i havent thought of doing that lol!!


----------



## Mrs A

_thats ace writing!!!!_


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no Clare it's not alot yet but hoping it helps me, 
Argh I was just talking to bil about a chap
Who works on the rigs miles away , 
I'm sorry huni wish we cud help ya x


----------



## Mrs A

I would ave too, you just need to buy nitrogen gassy stuffs x


----------



## Mrs A

_right lovelies, I'm off to bed, seems asa though I'm getting a sore throat and a cough......great! Just what I need, something to throw my temp off 

Night girls, speak to ya's tomorrow, can't wait to check your charts out.  _


----------



## WeeNat

Lol...i would end up feezing my fingers off!! And i need my sausage fingers to do sh*t lol x


----------



## Mrs A

_lmao x x_


----------



## WeeNat

*Night Night Clare, hope your feeling better in the morning...im gonna be stalking both your charts*


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night girlies, I'm ere stalking around, feels like I shud have a balaclava on lol xx


----------



## WeeNat

:ninja:Thats coz you are the saucy slinky nipple ninja lol....anywho, does anyone know why i have had days and days and days of EWCM????


----------



## pipsbabybean

Because Nat u have my share of ewcm!!
I've not had any for weeks! Not impressed doesn't look good for me. As for u sounds great, it was keeping those sperms Alive,. Wat do u think?
Yes I am a ninja , ready to pounce tomorrow night! Start the balls rolling lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Start the balls rolling...literally speaking lol lol!!

I dont know hun, i read on ff that even in good conditions sperm wont last more than 2-3 days. I had sexy time 11 days ago!! There is no hope for me but there is for you two.

Get leaping!!! lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Boing boing .. Lol yh hoping for balls rolling , sustenance is bad isn't it did I read that, we haven't dtd for 2weeks x


----------



## WeeNat

2 weeks...gosh!! He will be able to fill a pint glass after waiting that long lol!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol it's bad hun isn't it, we never get time alone, he has a son of 9'who stats 4 n nights a week , I'm usually in bed by ten shattered, poor excuses I no , dh also has a 12 yr old girl who comes twice a week , arghhh !! X


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no...busy busy!!! Not busybin a good way tho :-(


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Oh no...busy busy!!! Not busybin a good way tho :-(

No hun we don't get time to ourselves it's shocking, with maci it's fine cos she goes to bed early but the boy it's to late, humpfff
Tonight is our night off yey look out! X
Morning chickas !! Temps looking great u two Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Morning hunnies, temps are looking fab, get busy pip, you'll need to get rid of that 14 day old sperm before your fertile time, otherwise you'll just be bd'ing in vain, cause they'll all be deaded!

I reckon you'll have a great drop around 12-14 .

Nat your chart looks far better today, little bit more real with solid lines. We're also the same dpo again, wonder who will test first :lol:


----------



## Mrs A

Nat, I also just realised my coverline is a lower temp than yours!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh nurse pip will be extracting the old sperms tonight hopefully! Sounds painful doesn't it lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Was gonna go try and find some preseed or concieve plus, today hopefully the pharmacy will have some? I've very lil cm at all x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning...how are you this morning.

I've used pre-seed once or twice before. I temp to put it Im 30mins before the bding... So the romance isn't killed for you to go applying the lube lol. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh that's wat I thought hun, tonight spermies prop be no good anyways, just gotta find it locally x


----------



## Mrs A

Found this for you

https://www.boots.com/en/Sasmar-Conceive-Plus-Fertility-Lubricant-75ml_981288/


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I looked thro boots hun,I saw that one , I was looking for one in an applicator? To put inside cant with that can I x


----------



## WeeNat

Our charts are looking good...however my dear, there is no point in me testing. I may have ovulated but i need sperm to complete its journey...other wise its wasted lol. So jm out this month.


----------



## Mrs A

Just been studying meds books, think I'm going to wean off my meds ASAP


----------



## WeeNat

Mrs A said:


> Just been studying meds books, think I'm going to wean off my meds ASAP

Ooh??


----------



## WeeNat

Elaborate!!! I hate not knowing what tour talking about lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Helloooooooooo


----------



## pipsbabybean

Does Clare mean the vitex ? X


----------



## WeeNat

Im assuming so...but i don't know why x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I saw this morning that thread about preconception pills. I took last month and it was the same as the girls were saying terrible cramps pain headaches tiredness, just like bein pg, I'm not taking them this month x


----------



## WeeNat

What pills were those?? Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

The pregnancare ones hun x


----------



## Mrs A

I meant my citalopram 30mg, and obviously the vitex when I get a :bfp: but I'm still taking my folic acid.

I've had 0 side effects from my vitex, in fact I feel EXACTLY the same as before.

Funny that I o'd on the day I started taking them though......


----------



## pipsbabybean

What did u read hun? That put you off. I've ordered preseed shud be here mora, my cm is hardly existent , 
I've epo caps at home shud I take them read that helps, any ideas ladies x


----------



## WeeNat

Well i wouldnt worry too much just yet hun...is epo cups like femme cups?

The BRITS are on tonight. House work all done, child fed bathed and in bed....nice warm fire on now off to make a cuppa...all in time to watch it :)

Catch ya's laters my TTC Buddies :) x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Epo capsules are good, just insert them or take them orally, I've read 2 if you insert vaginally.

I'm just finishing the washing, and then watching all my programmes. Obem is on tonight!

And Jaiden has just completed his first day without a nappy, went out twice too, and asked for the toilet in morrisons!


Soooo proud of him, think the peppa pig pants help :rofl:


----------



## Mrs A

I'm working tomorrow and Friday, so keep me updated on charts etc, ill try to get on tomorrow night, but going to try and get some of my ironing done lol. Much love and dust chicka's! <3


----------



## Mrs A

Pip, you should enter your fertile period tomorrow, get rid of those dead :spermy: tonight xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

They r gone huni, mission kill off old sperms complete lol, had some ewcm tonight to yey didn't have any last month, looking good,
bless ur lil man that's so good of him, peppa pig pants? Care to explain
Hehe 
Ill prob watch obem in the morning xx


----------



## WeeNat

Morning ladies...that's good about you making room for healthy spermies pip :)

Officially fed up of temping. Lola used to wake up at 9 but this past while she has been up at 8am. Im not complaining it just thrown my testing off and every day i have to calculated it and lets face it...that's just guessing really. Im sure this is why i have been getting weird readings on my chart.
Roll on next cycle so i can temp at a consistent time!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sleep in until 9 wow! Wud love abit if that lol
Yh out with the old in with the new! Haha
Nat have u tried preseed?? 
Wat does it feel like? Lol x


----------



## WeeNat

I've been very lucky with her pip...apart from the first three months were i was breastfeeding her every two hours. 
I have used pre-seed. You dont notice that its in until the fun starts lol.
I only used a small amount...dont want to get too slippery and messy x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Maci sleeps thro now since a year but wakes 6.30, she's set to dh alarm I'm sure 
I'm glad unread somewhere about only using a small amount 
Imagine if I'd put the lot up there arghhh mess!! Haha
X


----------



## WeeNat

She probably is...i guess having a hubby who works away has helped. No alarm to set he body clock to lol...how ever i up earlier tomorrow which is gonna play havoc to my temps. Up at 6am, i have an appointment are 9:45 tomorrow at the hospital, just to see about getting my wisdom teeth out!! We live 20mins from the city so will be stuck in early morning traffic. Argh the thought of its already depressinge x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O no hun I hate traffic to, good luck for the appointment tho hun x


----------



## WeeNat

Worst thing is there is road works that are keeping traffic waiting an hour!!! Argh.
Thanks hun...wisdom teeth, they cause you grief when they come through and most end up getting taken out! Not looking forward to it at all x


----------



## pipsbabybean

No hun I have a real dentist phobia, ice not got my wisdom teeth, don't think I will lol I'm to old now( fingers crossed) haha 
So did u watch obem? Gets me every week x


----------



## WeeNat

Never herd of Obem!??


----------



## pipsbabybean

One born every minute hun? Lol sorry abbreviations x


----------



## WeeNat

Cant watch it...depresses me too much. Watching woman giving birth. Something i may not ever do again. Was wondering what obem was lmao ...x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O sorry I didn't think , it depresses me to, 
Don't say never tho dar uve got Lola and you'll have another xx


----------



## WeeNat

I hope so... x x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey hunnies! Wow zee we both have 5dpo dips Nat!

Your temps are looking good pip, I'm totally knackered, been feeling dizzy the last few days, and had the slightest little spotting too. A little cramping and a booming headache. Been thinking of you both, hope your ok x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello Clare , bless ya huni get some rest , thanks hun hope I'm doin it right lol
I was worried about ur chart only cos I don't have a clue lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Mrs A said:


> Hey hunnies! Wow zee we both have 5dpo dips Nat!
> 
> Your temps are looking good pip, I'm totally knackered, been feeling dizzy the last few days, and had the slightest little spotting too. A little cramping and a booming headache. Been thinking of you both, hope your ok x x x

Your chart with the bleeding sounds so exciting. To me that could mean two things...ovulation or implantation and youve eliminated o....soooooooo......

My chart may look good hun but there is no way I can get pregnant that far from bding. X x x


----------



## Mrs A

Nat!!!!!! I tell you I'm gonna come up there and kick your ass! Would you have just a liiiiiiiiittle bit of faith god damn you! You naughty naughty wee woman!

I know I'm quite nervous, haven't really been thinking too much abut it this month, kinda got to the point where if it happens it happens, if it doesn't it doesn't kinda attitude.

Quite gay really, I get excited to see what my temp is doing, as that's the only thing that reeeeeally tells me what's happening.


----------



## Mrs A

My overlay 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/image_zpse0fc25ee.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/Screenshot_2013-02-21-21-42-16_zps854438f6.png


----------



## WeeNat

Omg...we were doing the same thing lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Wow that's such a mirror image. Did you get af or bfp that cycle?


----------



## Mrs A

Omg were soooooo alike AND on the same dpo!,,,


----------



## WeeNat

I know that its just not possible clare. The last time I had sex was 11 days from when I ovulated...its just not scientifically plausable.
You on the other hand have a huge chance...you have good symptoms....good dip and bleeding x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol u two that's wicked xx


----------



## WeeNat

I got every symptom that cycle but a bfn....will show yiu a chart I got a chemical on x


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/Screenshot_2013-02-21-21-53-08_zps5a58ac3e.png


----------



## WeeNat

That was our first month using opks but I only learned of temping later on in my cycle x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning girls loving the charts!! X


----------



## WeeNat

Afternoon, just popping in for 5mins to see how you are. My chart is leading to sitting but clares looks promising x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello ladies r we all ok??? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies, back from work, that's me off till Wednesday next week! :yipee:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O wow lots o time off hehe xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello girls....whats crackalacking x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Not alot me lovelies u ? X


----------



## WeeNat

Same...tired. Its been a long. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh same ere, bed soon n blanket on already .. It's freezingggggg x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm sooo cold. I've got my fleece jamas on lol


----------



## WeeNat

So that makes the three of us lol...my hands are like ice and its taken me ages to warm up in my huge fleece housecoat xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Me to had a hwb all night , my baby mad thermo is stuck on 36.50, wen I turn it bk on for a second look u no it always stores the last temp , any ideas ? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Mine always says 36.5 too. Can't help sorry xx


----------



## WeeNat

Cant say ive ever looked *goes and takes a look*...it says 36.50 but it does not store temps. My last one did and miss it so much!! Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O ok so all of ours does, stupid thing lol mine stores if I hold the button but the 36.50'comes first then the last 
Random x


----------



## WeeNat

Very random!!! I always take note of my temp otherwise my sive for a brain would forget x


----------



## Mrs A

Off to bed girlies, sooooo tired xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol Nat it's incase my dive brain forgets where I
Put my bit O paper , I'm excited for ur temps tomorrow u two !! Nite xx


----------



## WeeNat

He he....im sure I never fully recovered from my baby brain lol

Night clare xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies ur charts look great again !! X


----------



## WeeNat

Morning pip...yours is looking good too. Are you testing everyday for o?? Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hun stil testing twice aday for last 2 days, will again this avo , they r getting darker but a way off yet x


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh I dunno, that huge dip looks good, along with Ewcm.


----------



## WeeNat

I agree with Clare...looking good x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks girls I think I cud be out by two days , my af started on a Monday but spotted for first two days wed is wen it was real iykwim so I was wondering if I should of started my ticker from then , I'm Not fussed just wondering x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/image_zpsf4ef7a0b.jpg

My overlay.

I'd start it from when you had full af. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun wud Make me cd10 then, ur charts looks good, do u think u need a rise tomorrow ? X


----------



## Mrs A

I'm hoping it rises from here on out .


----------



## pipsbabybean

Cool me to , so excited for u huni x


----------



## WeeNat

The grouch has entered the room


----------



## pipsbabybean

Grouch?? Like a grump hun x


----------



## WeeNat

Yup... I've got low spirits today. No energy and i can't seem to think....feel irritable :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Gotcha ,I'm the type that wen I'm in a grump ull no it lol currently eating choc always helps x


----------



## WeeNat

I've sworn off chocolate. As from today I've had none. Don't know wits wrong with me...feel so low x


----------



## pipsbabybean

That cud be it hun withdrawals .. Man cos ya mans not home x


----------



## WeeNat

You could be right lol...did wish my hubby was home. Xx


----------



## Mrs A

He'll be with ya before you know it x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Seems like forever waiting for my pos opk! This tww is gonna be a killer x


----------



## Mrs A

Don't I know it :grr:


----------



## pipsbabybean

On my way! God yeh I'm no where near yet ! Grrrr, x


----------



## Mrs A

Lord I feel soooo sick this evening,and I'm sat here falling asleep. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Bless ya hun, x


----------



## Mrs A

Confused. Com

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/Screenshot_2013-02-24-07-35-19_zpsa8e4aece.png


----------



## pipsbabybean

The same as last month? U no I'm no expert huni, maybe ull get a rise mora... Can u compare it to bfp charts xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hopefully so


----------



## WeeNat

Hello ladies....i tried to write ages ago but my phone crashed a.d i lost all what i said so i was fizzing.
Anyway, how are you both. I had a lie in today. Lola warned her toons in my room whilst i dozed for a while. I needed it. I decided we would go for a walk today but its snowing quite heavy now. Typical British weather.
Clare, you chart looks fine but having disturbed sleeping can cause different readings.
Pip...just waiting on you now to O :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello ladies, u ok ? Finally my opks r picking up yey 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/CD0D61A2-EB87-45D0-97F9-35D9BF0AB903-310-00000011A3AC8B03.jpg
I've noticed tonight I'm Warmer, I've been chilly for days n thirsty lol
X


----------



## WeeNat

Looking good Pip...think you will ovulate in the next two days xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Bloody hope so lol fed up of waiting , dtd yesterday am, n will mora pm, that's ok isn't it? O n wed pm I expect , tues we can't! X


----------



## Mrs A

I'd say o on wed x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo ill take a bet onnitblol x


----------



## Mrs A

Bored today.....


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Clare we have had a shit day to, I spent 6 hours trying to restore a stupid iPhone ! Grrr n hubby's cars gone bang , both in foul moods x


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Ladies, cant go on bnb on my mobile anymore...there is this REALLY annoying pop up now every time i go onto a different page!!! So i wont be doin it on my mobile!!! Is any of yous getting this??


----------



## WeeNat

*FF Tidbits for clare
HCG, the pregnancy hormone, is produced as soon as an embryo implants at around seven days past ovulation. There is not enough hCG present in the urine, however, to be detected by a pregnancy test until several days after implantation. It is therefore recommended to wait until you are past your usual luteal phase length to take a pregnancy test if you think you may be pregnant.*


----------



## WeeNat

Right girlies, since its quiet tonight im going to hit the hay! Feeling tired...catch ya some time tomorrow, dont know when i will be on as will be busy in the morning then i have my hubby home.

Keep me updated with a text if ya like.

Hear you lovlies later x


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks for that Nat. I use bnb on my mobile, but I click view in desktop mode. Stops the pop ups. Dunno, just having one of those, wishing the day away days .


----------



## Mrs A

Haha just as you say that all 3 offs are here lmao


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey hun I'm gettin pop up boy wen I go to my subscribed posts I was just clicking the x, it is annoying ! 
Glad u got ur hubby home
I just feel asleep down stairs hate it, never do that! In bed now, night ladies xx


----------



## Mrs A

Night both x x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning ladies x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning hun, ur chart looks good so does nats ! X


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks. I've been having spotting on and off now, just like the last two months, so think I'm gonna be out.


----------



## Mrs A

Hmmm looking at your chart pip, I'd say you o'd on Saturday!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Thanks. I've been having spotting on and off now, just like the last two months, so think I'm gonna be out.

O hun have u? I didn't realise, if I did Saturday I'd be very happy with that, no pos opk yet tho xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ladies I've had the funniest pain over my right hip today, said it bruised skin, can't see anything n can't say I've had it before do u think its Ttc related or just me lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/4A8DF7CA-40D1-4C11-8326-5BB10450B540-1028-0000007654A59E62.jpg

Wat do u think ? Last bunch is today x


----------



## Mrs A

I still think cd12. Ad I had the exact sae pain in my right, like a pressed bruise type pain, but nothing to see. I asked my gp, he wasn't concerned. X x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hun I'm not convinced either, I'm glad someone else has had this pain , the weirdest feelin x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/0A09B008-E786-440D-A3AD-A9FE9002B1D5-1028-00000076730AABE3.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

I know. If your temp stays above the temp you had on say, you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow, and be 2dpo!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo that's exciting, be nice hun lol fed up waiting , shows my opks r shit!


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, I dunno if I'm gonna bother with them if I don't get :bfp: this month, they're a con, I always o between 11-14 so just bd all of em and a few days either side! Temps are far better, but only tell you after you've o'd.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh I agree hun hate all the guessing with them rather have a smiley face with a digi x


----------



## Mrs A

Oh I used those too, and still an aged to miss my surge, got a very nearly positive with the lines inside though, so used that as a positive.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I'd do the same hun I expect haha, sorry for the delay had a lil business to attend to lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Hahaha I see by your chart lmao xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha I no he thinks his birthdays come x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning. Oh no crosshairs pip? Off for another cycle for me. Will be cycle 7


----------



## pipsbabybean

No hun it's .2 lower than yesterday, I wonder if I raised it ff wud put crosshairs in , I.m sorry your out hun can't believe it, x


----------



## Mrs A

Ill bet it would. Try it x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Done it but its not gone in yet x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Tmi ... I put a pad on last night, messy preseed! Anyways just now went loo , the pad had ewcm on it and wat looked like a very small brown spot , ib?? Or far to early or ov x


----------



## WeeNat

Hey hun....could be two things, sex or ovulation. I wouldn't say its ib .

Oh and good morning girls.

Sad to hear clares onto another cycle x


----------



## Mrs A

Pip, take out the negative opk's before and on Saturday x


----------



## Mrs A

Could maybe be ovulation bleed. Don't worry bout me Nat, ill be with you!


----------



## pipsbabybean

So leave Saturday blank for opks ?ill try now x I thought ov bleed if I'd blinked is of missed it x

Edit! I took out the opks before sun didn't do anything 
I give up lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/BFD13EED-F3F7-486B-A232-BD99FA83D343-1820-000000E72FE38472.jpg
Last one is today smu x


----------



## WeeNat

They are getting darker so i dont think you have ovulated yet hun... keep testing today.

I got my positive opk at around 3pm...i find that the later you test the better.

Good to hear you are keeping positive Clare x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no nats argh fed up o waiting, I'm sim impatient x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Have u heard of this ? Before
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/83251626-D5A8-4102-815D-BFCCD296D7D7-2110-000001236ED0A723.jpg
These are my opks with maci
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/E8504BEF-7BC8-4718-B3DA-E725ACDAC3D4-2110-0000012350815510.jpg
They do the same as the above and so are my opks now I'm quite sure I have ovulated, tested this avo n it's lighter again

Wat do u girls think? X


----------



## Mrs A

I think you o'd on Saturday going by your temps, put a positive opk on that day and you'll get crosshairs


----------



## WeeNat

Im not gonna say as my opks went darkish then light then bam positive! Im afraid Im going to wait on the fence and see what your temps do...keep bding until you know for sure xx


----------



## WeeNat

I had fun peeing on all of these...just glad i ovulated early lol... See around cd15, they got darker but then got light again...i then ovulated on cd22 (not saying it will take that long for you).
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130226_180339_zpscbe4528d.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Please excuse my lovely nails lol...


----------



## Mrs A

Awe I thought they were pretty nails x x


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee thanks...they have been picked at so much. I haven't has the chance to redo them x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks ladies for ur advice , I'm with u Clare atm might put that opk pos in for sat xx


----------



## WeeNat

Keep dtd tho pip x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

We've managed every other day for a week , I've had enough lol! Will tomorrow night hopefully , oha got his car to fix and I no tomorrow is his only night he can start it so we'll see that y I'm hoping I've o'd already x


----------



## WeeNat

Fx that you have too....

My oh is doing his car too lol. Men!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha I no bloody men last night he went football n I had to jump him in the shower after haha
I've put a pos opk on sat, wud it out crosshairs in?
It says change fertility sign to opk instead ? X


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhh cause you'll have a positive opk before the dip, so change it to the day before instead xx


----------



## WeeNat

I see what you mean now.... I agree with Clare 

Gosh...jump him in the shower. The last time i had sex in a bathroom was a very long time ago lol.


----------



## Mrs A

Haha same here!

If it was me, I'd take out all opk readings and let ff figure it that's what I did, and I know Nat did too xx


----------



## WeeNat

I edited what i said lol...i just thought i may confuse things. You explained better x


----------



## Mrs A

Lol bless ya x x x x. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok I'll leave it alone but change the opk to the day before, see wat happens tomorrow
Yh sexy time in the shower , it seems to I'd been a fav of late haha
Our bedroom next to Macis n well we have a noisy bed! Haha blush!!


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao. Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Pip. Take out all the negatives you've put in after the positive lovey x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok 2 secs x


----------



## Mrs A

I can't see why you aren't getting crosshairs, it maye that you have fertile cm after a positive opk, what do you think Nat?


----------



## WeeNat

I have a squeak free bed :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Like that ? X


----------



## WeeNat

I think you've hit the nail on the head Clare :) as per xx


----------



## Mrs A

Yes hang on one sec, just looking


----------



## Mrs A

Pip, takeout the Ewcm AFTER cd13


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok ill take it out x


----------



## Mrs A

And 13 sorry xx


----------



## WeeNat

Another higher temp should give you crosshairs xx


----------



## Mrs A

What the fuck is up with our chart. Refresh fertility friend or something? You should have crosshairs nw, read the details take a pic of them so I can see xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wat about now? It's saying my shift isn't large enough up confirm ovulation ? Damn it x


----------



## Mrs A

Surely as she has 3 high temps she should have them now? Put in the same temp as today, into tomorrow's and see what it does x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok x


----------



## Mrs A

Rubbish pip. Loada rubbish. Just take out all opk's completely, safest thing to do, let ff work on temps alone, also take out any faerie cm you've had.


----------



## Mrs A

Type what the details an says Hun s


----------



## Mrs A

I think it wants a confirmed negative opk the day after, or put a positive then a negative?


----------



## WeeNat

I think ff is looking for a higher temp...the rise on her chart since the dip is still lower than pre-dip. If it continues to rise you should get your crosshairs...now stop fiddling with the chart lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Yes mum!! Lmao


----------



## Mrs A

Ahh I get it, so it wants your temp to rise above what it was prior to the dip. Sorry pip, for messing with your chart, just couldn't see why it wasn't playing right. :flower: xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Right I've got cross hairs but I've lied??? Lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Stupid chart lol it's poorly now , gonna leave it as is see wat temp does mora x


----------



## Mrs A

Oh dear I really just lol'd out loud. :rofl: that soooooo.... You pip, I love it. Your quite happy to lie to yourself as. Long as you can see come crosshairs for a little minute. Anyway we now know what your chart wants before it'll give you cross hairs, hopefully that'll be tomorrow. Fx for you honey bunch <3


----------



## Mrs A

Omfg poorly :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WeeNat

No no no pip!! Bless ya....https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/Screenshot_2013-02-26-21-19-25_zpsd43b3924.png

Eve done th honour of saving your poor chart x


----------



## Mrs A

Right girls, I'm. Off to bed, cause if I stay up any longer, ill end up testing, and I only have 1 left. I'm at work tomorrow, but ill try to check out both charts when I can. Fx for us all xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha I no it looks awful now , I don't mind a lil lie lol I lowered it n they went so I've left it for now, see wat tomorrow brings if the temps low ill take it out x


----------



## WeeNat

Tut tut pip...you will only get a clear picture if your honest. Will see what your temps do tomorrow.

Night night Clare...sleep well and give me a text x


----------



## WeeNat

Right ladies....Im scooting off now. Catch ya laters my little chart fiddlers xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night Clare, happy working, 
I no I'm ashamed ivebpit it bk now with ur help nats thank u , lets hope it goes up mora xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies, so temp went up hardly, 
Question
Maci woke me at 5.30 I temped quickly incase I was getting up but she went bk to sleep
I then woke at normal time and temped
First temp needed adjusting which I did but was 36.19
Wen I woke after hour n half it was 36.28
Which wud u of used?? X
Hope that makes sense


----------



## WeeNat

Hey Pip...i noticed cd15 has changed in temp...i thought it was slightly higher than cd14?

How are you this morning?


----------



## pipsbabybean

I had it wrong, doubled checked with another app after my fiddling last night, 
Did u see wat I wrote above which temp wud u use , the adjusted or the one after goin bk sleep for 1.5 hours x


----------



## WeeNat

So is it 36.19 after adjusting??? I would go with the higher temp :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh that's the adjusted , x


----------



## WeeNat

go with the higher temp of 36.28 x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hun have done, I dunno hun this cycles confused me so much hate bit knowin may go asda shortly and get a digi opk x


----------



## WeeNat

Its becoz your new to temping... i was like that too when i started. x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I no I've got two great teachers tho x


----------



## WeeNat

We will do our best :). xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/B1DD1D37-27DF-4463-A628-410562B57596-3929-0000020EAF84107C.jpg
Bottom 2 r today's xx


----------



## Mrs A

First one today looks like you might be o'ing again soon, but the bottom one looks very negative as though o has been and gone. I hate opks


----------



## Mrs A

I'm completely confused, my boobs are completely covered in blue lines! Yet I have af!!! I dunno which date to use as my first day either.


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130227_071305_zps3ed6f8cc.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Hun, maybe it's break through? 
The last two opks, first one was this morning and then tonight , I dunno I give up cm is sticky creamy today but playable between fingers? X


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhh I still think you already o'd xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I do to hun x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Just wud like my temp to go up so my cross hairs come in x


----------



## Mrs A

It will, you'll perhaps have a slow rise xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hun, I went thro ff earlier n put in a slow rise to see other charts, just looking really 
Hate all this not knowing x


----------



## WeeNat

Evening lovies... how are we both tonight?

Your OPKs look lighter Pip...can i ask you again how long your cycles are?

I dont know what to say about your bbs, i never had any of that when i was pregnant with Lola? Like pip said, it could be Breakthrough bleeding? If you want to keep charting it as spotting then adding notes? Our bodies are great at playing games with us :( x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Games haha is there a forfeit button ,
I believe my cycle was on av 28 days hun x


----------



## Mrs A

Nope I think I'm going to sort my charts and add the first days of heavier than spotting as light instead of spotting, as that seems to be the Norm now, it's changed my lp to 10-11 and both of my o days to cd13 think I have a negative test on 13dpo ad a, bleeding so will start my isoflavones tomorrow on cd3 xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Mrs A said:


> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130227_071305_zps3ed6f8cc.jpg

Im not seeing anything just yet hun...how does it look on your end..your only 13dpo so your not out yet. Plus if your bleeding that means your hormones will be all over the shop, thus effecting a test result x


----------



## Mrs A

Looks empty my end too, I'm completely confused, dunno how I feel, but it's not normal. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies, stil no crosshairs, it's saying about using my opk n putting my own crosshairs in ?? Shud I or wait x


----------



## Mrs A

I would take the opk out and let ff figure it. Xx

My. Bleeding has stopped after 2 days! !


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok hun I will try it, ooo I'm glad it stopped sound good x


----------



## Mrs A

I would just see whatt ff decides in the next few days. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hun will have to , wud like to no wat dpo I am, 5 ish if it was sat x


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah. Id say about that. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Hun this cycle seems so long!


----------



## WeeNat

Hello lovelys...how my two favorite bnb girlies??

Clare, you chart is keeping us on our toes!! I hope you get your answers soon!!

Pip...you charts on a slow rise but its heading the right way.

Im waiting for af now...just 3 more days. xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning hun u ok? Yh slow rise typical a hehe x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies, I did a frer just now. :bfn: so off to soy isoflavones, starting tonight as I'm assuming today is day 3 or 4. Do you think I should start cycle from day of blood starting but only spotted, or the next day when It was heavier?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey hun I'd say the heavier day, 
Look at this pic
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/CB01CABD-2241-40D9-8B24-5E2486B19326-4909-000002A4B00D477A.jpg
Driving me mad that today's the last two ! Wtf goin on lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/5B459A29-1DC7-47C2-A99F-7714495F44CB-4909-000002A61BA19945.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

New opk on the bottom I'm so confused lol

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/FA8BF300-A0E3-4C94-84BD-B8D9730B2077-4909-000002A72A9E7AE4.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Oooooh you look like your going to o! Your opk's are doing the same as ants did!,


----------



## pipsbabybean

It's redic, x


----------



## Mrs A

It's very late in the cycle for you!


----------



## WeeNat

Looks like your ovulating my dear!!! 

Big squidgy hugs to Clare...don't worry hun, i will be joining you soon. I would go with the day you got the dark blood x


----------



## Mrs A

I've gone from Monday, as that's when I started bleeding, straight after swimming. It also makes my last cycle about the same length as the one before. <3 first dose of isoflavones taken xx


----------



## WeeNat

Redic....do you watch the kardashians :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

No huni I don't lol
Here's opk no 4 for today 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/464F34FD-EFEF-4A00-A73B-C9256E9C740D-5136-000002C263C9B71A.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

If your temps go up tomorrow (which i think they will) you will know for sure you have ovulated. They are like what mine did. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

So if they go up tomorrow u think I have ovulated? Last weekend?? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Oh no, I think it'll do a big o dip either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## WeeNat

I dont know clare...mine never did that? Who knows lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Arghh I wish u did no lol
I must be the worst for not being in control of a situation ,
This weekend is pants for us dtd to, x
Ps sorry for sounds like a Whiny child x


----------



## Mrs A

It'll all be fine, lets just see what tomorrow brings, it's far too late for you to o now, soles just hope it's already happened x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wat do u mean hun? It's to late.. 
X


----------



## Mrs A

You don't usually o this late, so that Mae me think its too late (in your cycle) and that's ts already appended.

I'm off to bed, tired. I'm working tomorrow and Saturday. Speak to you guys when I can x x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh it's usually earlier , hope it did happen , feel like in goin round in circles
We are watching child of our time
It's great , night hun I won't be long tired to, spk to ya wen ya get on x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies,Temp dip?? I've no ewcm for an o, I no ladies can get pg with out it but stil I'm worried x


----------



## WeeNat

Ooooh, check out your ovulation dip!!! I hope you have managed to bd :)

Im going to be busy today so i wont be on until later.

Thats my temp on the way down so i should get af in 2 days :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

No hun we haven't so annoyed. Worked hard at doin it last week wen I thought I was o'ing , now hubby has his car to fix and that's priority cos he won't have time to fix it else, plus we have his boy tonight til tomorrow night and then Sunday at 6 all night, nightmare! X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Today's opks ladies wat do u think ...
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/6B536D82-FFC1-46D2-977A-71A679326F50-6163-00000358033CB82A.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Reckon you have ovulated hun...Im cream cracked ladies. Been t-cutting car paint then waxed and put stickers on it. Soooooooo tired...

Just sat down now. X d


----------



## pipsbabybean

In the last couple days hun? surge is gone again? 
Bless u hun :)
Today is my mums birthday
And she chose today to scatter my step dads ashes been one hell of a day x


----------



## WeeNat

Yup... you have an o dip today :)

Aw, i hope it was a nice day for yous.

Im heading off now girlies. Catch you soon x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Bet I've missed that egg then
Dtd mon n hopeful tonight 
:((
Night hun x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies, try to think positive pip. :hugs:

Only 2 days to wait Nat 

I'm on my second day of isoflavones!! I slept like a log last night!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I dunno y I'm not hun, usually am!
:(
By the o dip wat day do u think i o'd personally ? X


----------



## WeeNat

Hello my little dhalings...how are we today??

I guess its a boring time for us all lol. Hope your both well. X x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello huni been one of those days , so in realising my lunchtime opks r the darkest 
Look
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/02D43A6A-DA18-488F-A531-66D9DAC363D7-7349-00000416A1A80480.jpg
Bottom is lunch today, so maybe stil not ov yet?? Argh
Hope ur ok huni
And Clare??
Xx


----------



## WeeNat

You could be catching the tail end of it?? Goodness knows, that's why temping is good. How u feeling??


----------



## pipsbabybean

I hope it's the end hun,I been feelin very queer all avo all I can say, been out in the car n was feelin car sick summit rotten not felt like this in a while lol , 
I no wat I was gonna ask u I bought folic acid from asda is it ok to take lol? 
Go off pregnancare for now x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies, think you might be o'ing tomorrow pip, that dip might go down a little more. I'm on my 3rd day of isoflavones, and am getting quite dizzy taking them, but it's for a good cause, so I don't mind, :rofl:

I'm off to Woburn safari tomorrow, taking my young man to see ben and holly from the little kingdom.

Hope your ok Nat, see your temp is dropping, should be af day tomorrow or Monday?

Not back to work till Tuesday!! Wooooop! Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah folic acid and vitamin b6 they recommend for taking when ttc, and for the first 3months of pregnancies.


----------



## WeeNat

Its absolutely fine to take hun...:)


----------



## WeeNat

Lola loves Ben and holly.. I hope Jaiden has a fun day, Im sure he will.

Im fine, temp is on a steady decline now. I should get it tomorrow, i have always had a 14 day lp...if i don't get tomorrow that means i ovulated a day later in my chart.
Getting signs af round the corner....feeling cold, tired, skin break out, more hungry and loose poopies lol x
Iso's....how much are you taking??


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks ladies wasn't sure if it had a strength to it that's all

If my temp goes up wud u say I'd o'd already?
O I like Ben n holly lol
X


----------



## Mrs A

Ooooh lol your normal af stuffs.

I dunno if I should tell you what I'm taking, you might not approve!


----------



## WeeNat

Time will tell pip....if it goes up i would say good sign that you have ovulated...it may take a dip tomorrow...who knows.

No chance Im pregnant Clare..you sweet but its just not possible x x x


----------



## Mrs A

I assume if your temp rises tomorrow, that you o'd today x


----------



## Mrs A

My soya isoflavones schedule is as follows: day 4- 120mg day 5 and 6 160mg ad tomorrow and Monday, ill take 200mg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok ladies, wait wait wait lol I've been very patient this month I feel x


----------



## WeeNat

Did you know tesco sell soy iso :)

Maaaaaaaan Im tired.com....

I hate waiting pip lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wud u lovely ladies like to explain the iso watchablecalls are pls lol x


----------



## Mrs A

That's where I got them from!

I'm tired too, off to bed in a minute!

I hate waiting too!


----------



## WeeNat

Clare will explain it better than me :)

Night night my lovely ladies x x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night hun x


----------



## Mrs A

They are a herbal clomid! Read here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/157636-soy-isoflavones-vs-clomid.html

I'm off to bed, see ya's tomorrow xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Morning, love your temp rise pip!!! Another one like that and you should get your cross hairs.

I woke up sweating this morning and a little bit crampy which always means one thing...af came bang on time...its never late :)

Not long to go for Clare to ovulate...i hope i get an even shorter cycle xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning lovelies, yh good rise a? Hope that eggys in the bag lol
Hwb for u hun a n lots a choc hehe always sorts my af xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey pip...Im off the chocolate Im afraid. I haven't touched a drop for a week and will continue to do so.
Its part of my healthy eating plan and i hope to lose weight too. So far I've noticed the benefits and its making me happy.
Glad af is here and i hope i o earlier too x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Gah I replied to this stupid phone, 
Good for u hun, I need choc !
Yh good temp rise hope it does tomorrow n that eggs in the bag 
Bloated as hell today x


----------



## WeeNat

I feel uber bloated too hun....anything i try on makes me feel huge so Its leggings today lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats for af Nat!

Ooh fx for crosshairs pip. I've 2 more doses of iso's to take, then wait for o.


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> I feel uber bloated too hun....anything i try on makes me feel huge so Its leggings today lol x

Yh had my leggings on today I live in them, 
Bloated is an understatement today ,
Thanks Clare ur up next for o seems to come round quick hehe x


----------



## WeeNat

Evening all...tell me about the tablets Clare... When did u start taking them?? I have some in the house..how much do you take etc. Sorry if you've posted all that info before.

I love my leggings too pip...since Lola they have been amazing lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

No Clare didn't say wat she took, i read the lil link tho, 
I had to put my pregnancy leggings away,lol
back to normal ones love them x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls we all here?


----------



## Mrs A

So I'm taking them on day 3-7 of cycle.

You can do 
days 1-5 this increases the amount of eggs and brings forward o
days 2-6 increases eggs and keeps o the same
days 3-7 small increase in eggs and strengthens eggs and o
days 4-8 no increase in eggs, but one strong egg
days 4-9 one strong egg, pushes o further back.

Soya isoflavones are natures clomid, but as its natural, it's half the dose of clomid.
They usually come in 40mg capsules. Clomid is usually given in 50 or 100 mg
So to have the same effect, you take 100-200mg (usually daily increases) for the said days.

Hope this makes sense


----------



## WeeNat

Wish i could dive into junk food right now x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm taking days 3-7 I took
Day 1 120mg (3 tabs)
Days 2 & 3 160mg (4tabs)
Days 3 & 4 200mg (5tabs)

I'm also taking vitamin b complex and evening primrose oil, along with reducing my citalopram.


----------



## Mrs A

Oh and I don't own a pair of leggings, they're far too fattening on me :rofl:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Great explanation huni x


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry it was a bit long, it's just what I've researched. I also found they have a 76% bfp rate too!!


----------



## WeeNat

Present Clare :) xx


----------



## Mrs A

You should try em Nat, they've fab reviews xx


----------



## Mrs A

You wouldn't take vitamin b mind, you'd increase your lp, which you don't need xx


----------



## Mrs A

You should also take epo up until o too, that will increase your cm, and in turn increase your chance of healthy Sherman for longer, thus giving them a better chance to succeed. Xx


----------



## Mrs A

For Nat
https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a16273825/soy_iso_and_metformin


----------



## WeeNat

Haa haa...Im bringing sexy back in my leggings lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Aw thanks Clare, i will take a look at the link x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Ok. I've just taken my 5 for today, just another 5 for tomorrow, and that'll be mine done for this cycle.
Ill take epo up to o, then just b complex after o until bfp or af. 
If. Get af I'm going to do 200mg daily for days 3-7


----------



## Mrs A

:baby:The lower the days in your cycle ie starting at a earlier cd increases the chance of multiples too:baby:


----------



## Mrs A

Some people take it every time they plan to ttc!


----------



## WeeNat

Exciting and scary at the same time!!! FX for you hun x x x x x


----------



## Mrs A

And for you honey xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/157636-soy-isoflavones-vs-clomid.html

A link for you xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks for all these links hun, very helpful :) x x x


----------



## Mrs A

No worries, as you can see, I researched it loads before I even bought it. Xxx


----------



## WeeNat

You did do your homework!!

Looking at my chart does it look like i am ovulating. I know that sounds weird but becoz i have pcos is it possible for the egg to be stuck on my ovary? Sorry if i sound stupid x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Exciting stuff hun x


----------



## Mrs A

It's possible that you surged but didn't produce an egg, would also explain why you had 2 positive surges of opk's.


----------



## WeeNat

I seeeeee....and si will help with popping that sucker? lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Yeeeeeees you got it now <3


----------



## Mrs A

Right tired peeps, off to the land of nod xxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Love your new tickers :)

Night night, thanks for all your help :) x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night ladies x


----------



## WeeNat

Night night Pip...i gonna hunt some threads just now. x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies
Temp dip no cross hairs?? 3dpo good or bad ? 
X


----------



## WeeNat

Hiya...change in sleeping pattern. Do you now if you tend to sleep with your mouth open???

It may shoot up again tomorrow like what mine did...it went up in steps.

Im not tempting until af stops....too messy other wise (nice huh)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol hun yh I no wat u mean was gonna do vag temp next month if needs be

No mouth defo closed, maci did wake at 5.50 but went bk sleep I didn't get up 
I see dips on other charts x


----------



## WeeNat

Yeah...broken sleep can mess with temps. I always twinkle temp...i used to temp orally but i got very jaggy unreliable charts so switched. X x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hun kwum
Found this
Q: temp dip 5dpo
A. This is your Corpus Luteum dip. This is NOT at all related to an implantation dip. You will see this dip happen at (some women) between 2- to 5 days passed ovulation. This is when your estrogen dips (drops) and your Corpus Luteum takes over produce more progesterone. Notice how after the dip your temp will shoot back up


----------



## WeeNat

I don't think your 5dpo just yet huni. Maybe a day or so...? 

Had a good day today. Love having my husband home. I feel i have more energy and my spirits feel high. I hope to have him home until the 18th :)

How are my girls tonight??


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh i no hun, it was question i found, 
in the answer it says from 2-5 days
its called Corpus Luteum dip
u ever heard of it?
worth googling it learnt something today hehe 
glad ur better huni, loves having my man around to , its a great feelin hun x


----------



## WeeNat

Ah...i thought you were going by your ticker lol.

Were is Clare tonight.

So, Im feeling like Im getting a proper period for the first time in a long time. :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

hehe
no my ticker is off, 
oooooooooooooo clare where for art thou?????

yey ur bodies getting in right order a hun x


----------



## WeeNat

Im such a plonker...honestly!! Sorry for thinking you were muddled with your cycle and it was me being a pleb all along lol. I blame lack of chocolate lol x x x x

Yes, i hope this is my hormones sorting them selfs out now.

Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol dont be sorry huni. i was just googling 3dpo dip n came up the that word
i cant even say lol
found a really cool pic of a lady actually ovulating, eekk she was having surgery at the time 

lack of chocolate huummm yum yum xx


----------



## WeeNat

Really!!!?? A picture of ovulation happening?? Amazing huh

I made do with grapes instead :( xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

o god grapes r ok but not substitute lol
yh she was ill try find the link xx

here tis

https://destinationmotherhoodwithjennifer.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/my-big-update.html


----------



## WeeNat

When i am able to control my terrible habits i will eat chocolate again...but until then its fruit for me :).

So did u have a good day?? xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

i am a terrible fat snacker huni dont feel bad.
yh not a bad day , maci strted the day by falling off her little tykes cube we have in doors. she fell on her head, but she was ok after a scream or to.
kids a hehe, did u ?
ive posted that link obove did u see hun?x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey gals, I'm here. Just trying to sort washing etc out.im back to work tomorrow, and just took my last 200mg dose of iso's. feeling reeeeeally tired and humugously bloated. My opk's are visible now, bot no where near what I hope they will be this month, I've been having some slight crampy pains, so hopefully ill know when something happens this month too!

Hope your all ok, not sure what's going on with your chart pip, it doesn't look to me like you've ovulated yet if I'm honest.

Hope your ok Nat, ooh er yes defo on the messy side. 

Xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

That makes me sad hun :(((


----------



## WeeNat

Aw...poor maci. I hate it when they hurt themselves. Im glad she is ok tho.

I have just been cleaning pit the car etc then house work...fun packed day lol.

Im just about to look at the link x

Hey Clare...housework doesn't do it self Im afraid to day :-(

Will start temping once everything calms down lol....I hope you o soon x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no she gave me a shock n a bump to her head was a beaut

Hope they work for you Clare be nice to see what they do with ur chart


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks gals. I'm excited to see and feel what happens. I'm hoping to o on my usual cd13 which will be Mother's Day! And am due af on 21st march if I keep my usual 24 day cycle. I'm hoping with the vitamin b complex, it'll increase it by at least 2 days.
I've ad great sleep with them though, if nothing else lmao.


----------



## WeeNat

I bet it did...lola done a huge cracker on her head the night before she turned 2. It came out like an egg on her forehead. Poor wee mite.

Dont get disheartend Pip...who knows, your temp may spike right up tomorrow?

I looked at the picture....weird and yucky at the same time. Having a child is truly and amzaing thing!!


----------



## WeeNat

I've been sleeping like a log since OH came home!! I guess it becoz i feel more at ease with him being home, that and im getting help now with my PCOS....its well over due to be honest. I should have been put on these tablets a long time ago x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Nat looking at your chart, if the iso's do what they're supposed to, you should expect to o between cd10 and cd15!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh tis a bit gross but defo amazing like that pic if the baby born in the waters that's amazing
Yh maci ran into the door frame day before her 1st birthday I was like arghhhh lol


----------



## Mrs A

I should o between cd12 and cd17


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats on becoming a bnb addict Nat by the way xx


----------



## WeeNat

Mrs A said:


> Nat looking at your chart, if the iso's do what they're supposed to, you should expect to o between cd10 and cd15!

Ooooooh i hope so!!! Mark is home until the 18th...BRING IT ON!!! :happydance:



pipsbabybean said:


> Yeh tis a bit gross but defo amazing like that pic if the baby born in the waters that's amazing
> Yh maci ran into the door frame day before her 1st birthday I was like arghhhh lol

Defo is amazing.... i feel so blessed to have my wee girl who is perfect!!



Mrs A said:


> Congrats on becoming a bnb addict Nat by the way xx

Oh no lol!!! x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Right luv's I'm off to zzzzzzz I'm Working tomorrow, so will be late on, off wed though. See ya's xxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Okie dokie my lovely...

Im away too so i can have a cuddle with my lovely man,,,,

Night Night ya'll x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nun night ladies xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies
I give up, temps gone up but not high enough to do anything to my chart so I've override it
Fed up now 

X


----------



## WeeNat

Morning...i wish i could work this one out for you pip :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol it's ok huni, eithier way in the end ill no, af is due next tues x


----------



## WeeNat

How is everyone tonight. Feeling low energy today and grumpy...think Im coming to the end of my period now, seems light today x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I've got the grumps to huni , urghhhh
X


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no...i had a bath thinking that would help........nope x


----------



## pipsbabybean

No didn't help me neither 
U wudnt believe I've been havin phantom kicks this avo can't believe it like I'm goin bonkers ere ! X


----------



## WeeNat

Bonkers indeed lol...I've had that before but i think it was just gas

Can't wait for o day!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ur right hun it prob is
But it's messing with my head arghhh
I bet u can't hehe won't be long hun x


----------



## WeeNat

I've been so hungry today!!!..so lets recap..hungry, gurny and low energy! Wow, what a bag of joy i am today lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh mine amounts to 
Tired
Teasy
Hormonal
Hungry
Achey
Hmm think that's it o n fed up
X


----------



## Mrs A

Hey gals.
Sorry your both feeling shite, I on the other hand feel faberooni!

Pip, I'd be inclined if your overriding it, to do it for the day before, as that with your positive opk's seems a little more likely than a higher temp on a -opk day and creamy cm.

Nat, glad your keeping well, I'm back to normal sleep now :cry:

Can't wait for Sunday, should be o day! Xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'd love some of your faberoni huni ... Pls
Ill change it now hun was fed up waiting
Think I'm out so just wanna start again x


----------



## Mrs A

Don't think like that, I reckon your temp the day after was out/wrong/interrupted or whatever, I think it's probs wrong and should be higher than the day before slightly. Watdo you think Nat?


----------



## WeeNat

Why knew taking soy would make you sleep like a log lol...honestly haven't slept like that in a very long time!! 

Glad your feeling fabarooni!!! Someone has to lol.

Now its waiting it out for you honi :) xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I actually hadn't realised I put cd19 balls that up didn't I lol
Cover line wat do u think ? Need to input a temp don't I ? X


----------



## WeeNat

I agree Clare...disrupted sleep can mess temps x


----------



## Mrs A

I know, they're great aren't they, I haven't slept like that comatosed state since before Jaiden!


----------



## Mrs A

Remove override and change cd19 to 36.27


----------



## Mrs A

That looks a lot more realistic with the temps you'd been having around there x


----------



## Mrs A

No don't input a coverline, just take off the override of o date, ad change the temp on cd19


----------



## WeeNat

That's the word i was looking for...comatosed!!! Me too, unbelievable!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

I know, and so fast After asking them too!


----------



## WeeNat

Yup...who knew?


----------



## Mrs A

I've just googled it, apparently it's because it makes you not feel hot flushes?


----------



## WeeNat

Really...i didn't know that would effect sleep?? Why did i not think about looking this up lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Did it Clare , didn't change were u hoping for crosshairs ? X


----------



## WeeNat

Seriously in a foul mood... i have at many times wanted to launch my grapes at my hubby just coz he is anoying me tonight!!

I think i may head to my bed early tonight.


----------



## Mrs A

See if taking the sleep deprivation today gives em


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok
2secs xx


----------



## Mrs A

Oh I get it, because the temp on cd 21 goes below the one one on cd19.

Put cd 19 and 21 at the same temp of 36.27


----------



## Mrs A

You off to bed Nat?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nope didn't work :(


----------



## Mrs A

No because cd21 and cd19need to be the same temp of 36.27


----------



## WeeNat

Yeah...think i will take my soy at 10 tonight.

Night Night girlies x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Night night honey bunch sweet dreams x x x


----------



## WeeNat

No chance in dreams for me...they knock me out cold lol..

Night x x


----------



## Mrs A

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs A

I'm off to bed pip x if you get those two temps the same you'll be right x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok dunno wat I've done but ff has put in ov date itself now x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night dar sorry being useless here xx


----------



## WeeNat

So....i didn't have a choice in what mood to be in today. My husband did a very good job at putting me the worst one in a while. What gives them the right to behave the way they do. Did i tell you he has decided to go out this Saturday night...which will ruin Mothers day, not that i expect anything anyway. He hasn't bothered since dd has been born. 
So upset today then he goes off to spend the day with his mum becoz and i quote "she will be in a better mood". I wouldn't have been in one in the first place if he hadn't decided to act like a Pratt this morning.

:( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

O no hun men have this way of wording things in that upsetting way
Hope ur ok ? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Assholes! We're here Hun. X x x


----------



## WeeNat

Honestly...I've not been a foul mood like this in a very long time. Every time i think i may be getting out of it he opens his trap...he is such a tool sometimes!!


----------



## WeeNat

All he needs to say is sorry and give me a hug!!! But its his constant denial of how he spoke to me this morning....so disrespectful. Im fizzing with anger....I've frowned all dat, so much that its given me a headache. I hate feeling like this :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

O huni, hate that ur sad, don't go to bed unhappy have a cuddle n makeup, xx


----------



## WeeNat

Im already in my bed...he doesn't seem too bothered so i will leave it
no doubt wake up just as bad x


----------



## Mrs A

Aww Hun, just go and tell him to say sorry, he's a man, he doesn't realise when he's done wrong apparently lol.

Don't go to bed angry, you never know what life will grow at you. X x x x


----------



## WeeNat

I can't help it.. Every time i look at him i want to throw something at him lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol o dear how about a cushion! 
Not good huni xx


----------



## WeeNat

I've tried to speak to him outfits just made me feel like scrap. All he said that I've got bad pms and he hope Im not like this every month...cue me with mouth hanging open. Its obvious he doesn't hive a toss


----------



## Mrs A

Aw Hun, I don't know what to say except, he's a bloke, they're all the same.

I'm at work tomorrow and Friday. Will try to get on when i can x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks girlies...sorry for raining on this thread.

Hear you both tomorrow x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies, how r u feelin Nat? X


----------



## WeeNat

Don't know yet lol... Not spoken to husband.

Woke up feeling hangover...blech 

Look at your temp rise...now that's more like it :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no I'm pleased hehe
O hun pls have a chat ,if I've learnt anything over the past few years , life's to short huni
X


----------



## WeeNat

We are speaking but some make up boogie is in order lol xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Good good get ur boogie on
Makes everything better doesn't it lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Talked too soon. I won't be on for a while. Not until this all settles. Take care x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Gosh hun hope ur ok, txt me if u need a chat? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls, hope your both ok, what's up Nat? Hope your ok Hun. Lush temp rise pip xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey huni , yh I
No looks good doesn't it, took my temp earlier lol n it was sky high 
I no I no wishful thinking this time o day 
Poor nats I dunno she was annoyed at her hubby hopes she's ok, didn't wanna txt n make it worse, 
U ok?? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello girlies...i can't keep away for yas :)

Hope your both ok. X x x d


----------



## WeeNat

Omg Clare..looks like a dip is going on!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh she's bk lol I knew ya wud be , x


----------



## WeeNat

Just becoz my hubby is a big fart face Im not gonna keep away for you both. Feeling kindda crampy tonight. Im on the last of my soy dose :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol poo poo head ! Blooming men hun, 
Macis being restless wonder if she'll wake crying been so long, damn top teeth x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Off to sleep ladies nigh night x


----------



## WeeNat

Aw bless her... I hope they come in quick for her.

Its a wating game for you now being in the tww xx


----------



## WeeNat

Night night x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls xx


----------



## Mrs A

I know, a little dip, I hope not too early, I did my opk's 3 times today, and they're progressing well. X x


----------



## Mrs A

Meant to say, dear god in heaven, does epo work! Thought I'd wet myself on numerous occasions at work today lmao x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Meant to say, dear god in heaven, does epo work! Thought I'd wet myself on numerous occasions at work today lmao x

O huni that made me laugh lol, ill be using that next month if needs be x
Morning!!! Lol xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey peeps! Allstate very quiet, how are you both? Xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello huni yh I ok, r u?
Got ur pos opk? X


----------



## WeeNat

Hello girlies, 

Look at your rise again today Pip...how are you?

And OMG!!! You have had a positive opk clare....ALREADY!! x x x


----------



## Mrs A

No I pit it in wrong, my phone flicked to the next one. Sorry to get you both excited!

Hope your both ok, look at your lush rise pip!! Fx for you x x x x

Can't wait for you to o Nat! Excited!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello lovelies , it's gone up again yey! Shud I be worried if I don't get a implantation dip ? X


----------



## Mrs A

Nooooo not everyone gets one xxx


----------



## Mrs A

I'd say you did anyway at 5dpo xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O ok yh hun didnt think to that dip, 
Excited a tiny lil bit, 
U ok hun? X


----------



## WeeNat

Morning all...how are we???

I am excited for the three of us..i hope this is our month!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe me to nats
Sure 5 dpo wudnt be to early for a I. Dip? 
Funny how we question everything lol xx


----------



## Mrs A

Could be a 2nd fallback rise. But we'll see. I reckon youll get an early bfp with those temps hun. Try tresting at 8dpo 10dpo and 12dpo xx


----------



## Mrs A

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehehe some excited! I will test 10 dpo huni an from then on out, with dd didn't get a faint until 15 dpo x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning all...how are we???

I am excited for the three of us..i hope this is our month!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Did my phone just repost my last post?? Im using the mobile app instead if the desktop version so its taking some getting used to....
I see Clare is egging you on to pee on a stick pip... Lol :test:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol yh looks like it did hun, silly phone
Macis had me up last two night dead on 3 pm not sure y must be teeth it's killing me lol

I will try n test, I drink alot and my pee is never strong enought lol x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm fine Nat, just had my hair done, and off out to see friends in a litte while. Hope your ok x x


----------



## Mrs A

Omg Nat, I just looked at your chart so far compared to last months, and it's quite an identical pattern!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Evening gorgeous ladies xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey honey x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Loving ur funky ticker hehe x


----------



## Mrs A

Which one?


----------



## WeeNat

I liked your tickers too Clare...they are both funky.

How is everyone tonight...will read back and see what ive missed x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, my charts look the same...funny huh. I hope that doesnt mean im gonna O late again :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Jaidens one is different it's pretty

O n look I tested!!!!!!

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/E888B814-889E-4672-A34B-819B251CB396-16534-00000A4A1AB08C1F.jpg
Xx
It's sooooo pretty


----------



## WeeNat

I see something....im not jesting, i really do!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no me to hehe and I'm sure it's no evap x


----------



## WeeNat

I dont think so at all!!! OMG....!! :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Top one is opk
Hpt stil wet ..

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/50032DE0-741A-4F6B-AA5A-477D0D55D56F-16534-00000A4A1F5BBC8F.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

OMG!!! This is it for you huni... Im just putting LO to bed....will be back ok x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wahoo I hope so hun, see ya in a sec xx


----------



## Mrs A

That my little dear is a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

I told you you'd get that today with those temps!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Arghhhhhh 'runs around the room'
U sure u sure u sure 
Ill keep testing
I've only got crappy blue tests n on frer was saving it xx


----------



## Mrs A

Do the frer it'll come out fine xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Of course I'm sure! I've seen sooooo many :bfp:


----------



## WeeNat

Hello everyone....thats amazing Pip...with those temps and the tests, your defo cooking a wee bean :)

Hey Clare s'up :) x


----------



## Mrs A

*pokes nat* and points at pip! Get her! Bfp at 8......yes 8dpo!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

I'm good Nat you?


----------



## Mrs A

You'll be due around 19th November!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Arghh u two were wud I be without u guys!! 
Thanks huni hehe 
Ill frer in the morning happy Mother's Day present to me hope it is pretty confident xx


----------



## WeeNat

I know...8 dpo, lucky ducky!!! 

:hugs: Pip...way to go girl, what a wonderful mothers day present!!

Just you now clare xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Ok, don't pee after 10pm tonight and don't drink after midnight till you've pee'd DON'T pee earlier than 7.30am otherwise it'll be too dilute and won't show itself x x x

I'm 100% positive you my lovey are up ze duff!


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah........ That'll never happen, far too good to be true. X x


----------



## pipsbabybean

That's crazy early tho , thanks girls without u I wud be lost xx


----------



## Mrs A

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?method=desaturate&testID=27438

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?method=invert&testID=27438

LOOK!!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

I still think you o'd on cd12


----------



## WeeNat

Aye it will...you both are so fertile its redonkulas lol!!

Wouldnt it be totes amazeballs if we all got preggo this month!!?? x x x


----------



## Mrs A

That would be fandabbydozy! I'd soooo love it. Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Pip is due November and we'd both be December! AMAZING


----------



## Mrs A

Pip get that bfp on your chart girlie wirlie!


----------



## WeeNat

Ha ha...it would be fricken awsome!!! xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

It wud be amazing u beautiful girls, xx


----------



## WeeNat

Another december baby for me!! DD bday is 6th Dec! I dunno girls but it just seems too good to be true for me! x x x


----------



## WeeNat

I did an OPK...not ever a line lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Read this I'm sooooo fuming right now!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-buddies/1762761-ttc-1st-diaper-30-over-ttc-1-buddies-13.html


----------



## Mrs A

Too good to be true for me too Nat :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> I still think you o'd on cd12

Sorry I'm catching up here, do ya think wud make sense with dpo ?? Xx
Wud make me 15dpo tomorrow which was wat I was my last bfp with dd xx


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, would make you 14 dpo today. Xx


----------



## WeeNat

OMG...best be rid Clare, we have a good chat here. I tend to stay away from TTC#1 and long time trying to concieve as i find they dont like anyone that dont suit the bill...it wouldnt bother me but some people are more sensitive. xx


----------



## Mrs A

Omfg I can't wait to see you frer tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Don't you just think they're well out of line! Rude or what!


----------



## Mrs A

There's been 5 votes on your test on canyouseealine.co.uk and they all say 100% :bfp: go look xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I keep missing loads argh sorry not being ignorant, catch up a sec xx


----------



## Mrs A

I <3 my ipad x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no I used to love my iPhone I keep missing bits I'm trying to find the link u put on argh cx
Ok found it x


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, very rude indeed...if you go to the start of the forum she totaly contradicts herself!

But we wont drag this lovely forum with lovely ladies with someone elses mindless drivel x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

No need to be so rude, so ladies doin anything nice tomorrow??? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Sooooooooo..... :) xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Nope, housework. Don't even think I have a card tbh :cry:


----------



## WeeNat

Well...my hubby went out last night so he wouldnt be hungover for sunday. I think he may have gotten me something? Not sure, he has hidden it well lol.

Then its off to his mums then my mums....travel travel travel!!!!!! 

What you guys doing?


----------



## WeeNat

Oh No Clare!!! Tell your man to go get a clue!!! Who knows, he may suprise you? lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Bugger all, my oh gran is in hospital, and I'm sure my mil will pop over at some point. Just another day to me, reminds me of how absolute dog shite my mother is, was, and always will be. 

Sorry girls, on a bit of a downer xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Well I didn't have a card until earlier lol saw him smuggle it in
We are off to my mums then to my dads for roast , 
Been to oh mums today u simply can't do it all in one day, so much for relaxing a ladies xx


----------



## Mrs A

Off now night girls x


----------



## WeeNat

Aw Clare... Im sorry you are feeling low.

Look, forget that thread and dont read it anymore...she will want the last word and its not really worth the effort. Let her think she has gotten the better hand, i know you are a wonderful person who only wants to help. Her loss... and by the way, what a crop of plops when she said that we "Forget" what its like to try!! When you want something so bad the feelings remain the same...for ANYONE trying for a child, be it their first, second or third. We are women, the need for baring children is strong in us!! Surley this is no brain science! 

Cheer up my little sun beam, you have us and we aint going anywhere x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

(by the way, we have a guest :))...look *points down*


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night Clare xx


----------



## WeeNat

***we have a snoop in the mist*** How exciting lol x


----------



## WeeNat

:hi:...hello guest x x


----------



## WeeNat

Wow...2 guests now...


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Read this I'm sooooo fuming right now!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-buddies/1762761-ttc-1st-diaper-30-over-ttc-1-buddies-13.html

I've just read more if this, I'm apalled Clare, wtf is wrong with some people xx


----------



## WeeNat

I dunno Pip....but its just disgusting. I wouldnt write to a stranger i had no idea what they have been through and judge them.

Anyone is welcome in this thread...

I've spoken to a lot of lovely woman on this site going through different things...TTC their first, lost a child, trying for their 6th, waiting to try. Each and everyone one of them i have treated the same. 

If they want to put people in a box, let them... i just feel lucky i have beautiful girls to speak to, inside and out x x x


----------



## WeeNat

And on that note chicka....im away for the night!!! Can't wait to see your lovely :bfp: in the morning!!

And for those who are guests... happy reading :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe yes huni I agree me to, spoke to some amazing girls n never treated any different 
Wat is it they say

Treat people as you wish to be treated yourself 

N yes to our guests happy reading I hope our ramblings spice up ur sat evening lol 
Night huni xx


----------



## Mrs A

Morning girlies, :rofl: guests indeed, we'll :wave: as MY polite, caring, and non labelling girls say :welcome: hope you enjoy our rumblings :flower:


----------



## Mrs A

PIP!!!!!

Don't leave me hanging........
Where is your :bfp:???????????


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning, y does ur time say 8.50 am lol

Well here it is
I'm not so impressed as I thought I wud be
I had to pee at 5 it was keeping me awake so I saved that pee n tested with it wen I woke at 7 , prob didn't help! 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/A590D22D-7F33-4937-8661-7B534E143B80-17200-00000B13A9373E6A.jpg

Plus a temp dip??? I was awake from 5-6 tho stupid hubby snoring n I was to excited x


----------



## Mrs A

Wowzer! Defo there 100% duffered. Congrats Hun x x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/E41153CB-F0C7-4A1B-B6B0-DCB54E04AFA7-17200-00000B136763C7C7.jpg
Two diff batches


----------



## Mrs A

What's it like in person? Pink and obviously there? X x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Wowzer! Defo there 100% duffered. Congrats Hun x x x x x

Awww super excited thanks hun will get a digi today
Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> What's it like in person? Pink and obviously there? X x

Yh pretty sure lol I've the bedside light on , gonna get up now first Lay in in like forever ill take some pics in daylight x


----------



## Mrs A

Ok great. I'm sooooo psyched for you x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/37D5EF65-B300-48A6-B359-B7E753604280-17200-00000B13608F7AEF.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Can't see it in the day light, is that an frer??


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/6794BBA4-3C21-42B5-B597-00ACD4C59E7E-17252-00000B1E1873BEBB.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

It's slight but it's there x


----------



## Mrs A

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?method=desaturate&testID=27461


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wud it fade after the ten mins hun? As light as it was !!
Argh


----------



## Mrs A

At 9dpo it's possible. You are still very early. X x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I wish I'd never tested now, got my hopes up n now I recon it'll be nothing ! Damn it x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning ladies....pip i think i may see something :)

Clare have you peed on a opk??


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, I messages you it x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Morning ladies....pip i think i may see something :)
> 
> Clare have you peed on a opk??

I'm no longer convinced ,humpffff


----------



## WeeNat

Ah...gonna look.


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no pip....please don't think like that xx


----------



## WeeNat

What do the tests look like after they have dried pip xx


----------



## WeeNat

*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY chickas...*


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> What do the tests look like after they have dried pip xx

They look like they did with maci, u can see it 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/3F623AA1-CC54-4CA5-90A5-ED46D4EDBACB-17428-00000B2CE6A560BF.jpg
Bottom ones wet
Two above r this mornings
2 above that r yesterday's


----------



## Mrs A

Can see it on all of them xx x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun, gotta get another test so annoyed
Cud see it on the frer straight away then it's got less n less x


----------



## WeeNat

I can see them huni.....you are Soooooooo pregnant x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun, 
U no wen u just don't wanna believe cos it hurts so much the let down
:(
Ill perk up after another test lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Totes preggo


----------



## Mrs A

Awwwww snuggles from up here in the snowy Midlands xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Awwwww snuggles from up here in the snowy Midlands xxx

Thanks huni , stupid tests lol
Just reminds me of last month x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol just noticed ur sig huni ur more optimistic than me, 
Even after those tests
Y wud it disappear I no they say after ten mins but its so frustrating x


----------



## pipsbabybean

So I've bought one digi and 2 frer's wen shud I?
Shud I wait? Lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Did you buy a double pack of both?


----------



## pipsbabybean

How didn't I see u replied
Frer were on 2for1 single packs do have two n one digi! In the morning maybe, 
If I ovulated normal time af is due tues or fri I think for late ov xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hmmm ok, I'd do a frer tomorrow, but either wee early like 5am then don't drink anything and do a 4 hour hold and use smu, or actually do the test at 5, don't store the wee.

And maybe a frer Wednesday so a 48hr wait hcg will have increased by then, and a digi Friday, your due date x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I don't think saving it helped i didn't pee before bed lady night I shud of
So will tonight lol
N see how I go
Thanks hun don't wanna waste them , my other test wat was that with the pink lid???
Not a frer was it x


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah pink lids are frer unless you got it from asda in which case it's a first response one step which is 100miu!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I honestly can't remember where I Bought them may of been asda hun
Wud explain summit wudnt it
Off bed soon tired girl after crapy sleep last night, hope temps bk up tomorrow xx


----------



## Mrs A

He's would defo explain it, ya plonker!

Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I may have the bit paper that was in the box ill look lol or the wrapper stil have that xx


----------



## Mrs A

What colour was the wrapper?

Early result is white


----------



## Mrs A

Hi carmela88! Welcome :wave:


----------



## Mrs A

Wowzer! I have CRAMPS!!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

It was 100 miu, wat a knob I am! First response one step! Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Who is carmella?? 

How are my girls tonight. Get a good sleep pip and look forward to seeing your results tomorrow x x


----------



## WeeNat

Ah...i know her. She is lovely...rem her now x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello hun good day, 
Guests again hehe 
Did u se wat I did with the test x


----------



## WeeNat

Cramps are good hun x x x


----------



## Mrs A

No idea who she is, but she's welcome anyway :wave:

Pip, you're damned nuisance as my husband would say, a blonde blinking fool. But...... We love ya!
You'll probs get a decent line on a proper frer tonight xx


----------



## Mrs A

Bloody hell, if I didn't know any different, I'd think af was coming x


----------



## WeeNat

That is great!!!! Have you tested again??? You are defo ovulating. I hope Im not far behind!!

Carmella is from my neck of the woods. Lovely girl x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Just waiting for the result! Haha great minds think alike!


----------



## WeeNat

Woo whoooo.....post it up x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Will do xx


----------



## WeeNat

Nice one :)


----------



## Mrs A

Today top am, bottom noon
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/IMG_20130310_125746_zpsd186ba15.jpg

Today 5.30pm
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/IMG_20130310_172958_zps31e94020.jpg

Today 22.40
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130310_224359_zpsde97601e.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Id say that that is by far the darkest tonight x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Another
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130310_224929_zpsb308db2d.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

What a huge difference from this morning....its dark but id say that's the darkest you get opks to go...defo your positive now x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Think I can safely say I o tonight. We :sex:this morning too and yesterday


----------



## Mrs A

Reeeeeally wished I'd have done a digi too, don't think I could wee again :-(


----------



## Mrs A

Night pip. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Still leaving everything as it it is, pos ok today, o tomorrow.as its 11pm now x


----------



## Mrs A

That's the first time I've felt o, since I conceived Jaiden!


----------



## Mrs A

Right off to bed then girlie, will hear ya tomorrow, I'm working Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday this week. Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no...no pee left lol

I've bought 20 clear blue digi o test the other day so i hope to get them before i o. X x x


----------



## WeeNat

Night night girls x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Thats what I use Hun. Fx you get them in time x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies, my temps coming down tis a bad sign??? X


----------



## Mrs A

Nope some people come below the coverline after bfp. As long as theres no bleeding your fine wheres your frer?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nothing on it hun!! I'm gutted ill post a pic two secs x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/5B89FCC6-2B6C-47FB-9F6E-B832248890FF-1098-00000122A98E4C15.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/15C615F7-7542-4FCA-A0E2-FCC9AE7F4C12-1098-00000122B15B3D12.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok now I've posted here u can in the pic?? X


----------



## Mrs A

I still see something

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/PhotoEffects_zpsf16c002d.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Its 100% there having just studied it xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey girls..

What does your test look like in person pip??


----------



## pipsbabybean

This month has been a nightmare from the start. I still have faith adjust af wud be Friday so it's stil early I'm gonna try not to test tomorrow n do it wed now like u said xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

It looks like the pic Nat, like u can see it but wudnt believe it , very faint x


----------



## WeeNat

Sorry its taking me so long to reply. Off to a dental appointment...the joys!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

O no I hate the dentist,
Can some one fast forward next few days x


----------



## Mrs A

Think that'd be ace for all 3 of us x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh a bit of fast forwarding, roll on Wednesday 
X


----------



## Mrs A

Roll on Friday, ill be 5dpo!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sounds good huni, I seem to have been stuck in this last month forever , just saw someone's 10do frer why can't mine look like that !! I'm so out I just no it x


----------



## Mrs A

You don't know that! I didn't even get a sniff of a line with Jaiden till 13dpo xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun I no, maci I was 15 dpo! I shud no better but after that test yesterday n bugger all today lol
I need to occupy myself for 5 days ! Hmmm.


----------



## WeeNat

ladies.....look at my opk taken 20mins ago!!
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130311_120255_zps46886b2f.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry Nat, my phone was being a nablett!

Wahoooo totally told ya, you look like your gonna o in a day or two? What do you think/feel like? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

No worries hun...i feel the same. Cm is watery just now...i can't believe its so dark today! The opk this morning was so light. I have a lot of lose poops (sorry tmi) today...nothing else x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Lets see the difference between the 2, reckon it might be tomorrow, if there's such a difference. You'll ave to keep testing


----------



## WeeNat

Bottom two are today's on pic....must admit i used fmu with first test and that's never been good for me.
Do you reckon that's a positive?? I don't have my digi's yet xx


----------



## Mrs A

It doesn't look as positive as the ones from last month does it?
I've looked at soo many opk's I forget.
I've given up on the digi, I've never had a positive with them.

I reckon if you do another later tonight it will be nearly there. Think you'll o tomorrow or wed.


----------



## Mrs A

Pip, have you done another ic yet?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello ladies nats that's looks promising I think If u cover ur bases just incase it's positive, and tomorrow of u get another u can go from there?

So next month ladies I'm gonna take epo also wud like to try the iso soy, hate the late ov so where can I get it pls x


----------



## Mrs A

Tesco have a deal on vitamins 3for 2 so I got vitamin b complex take every day.
Evening primrose oil take daily till o
And soy isoflavones.


----------



## Mrs A

Don't think you'll need it though pip


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no I'm just planning ahead incase , can I get soy iso in tesco, or tesco a online I don't go in our tescos because hubby ex works in there lol where else can I get them ? 
I have some epo here already x


----------



## Mrs A

You can buy them from holland and Barrett, or online https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natrol-Soy-Isoflavones-60-Capsules/dp/B0009DTHQQ


----------



## Mrs A

I'm off for a wee sleepy :thumbup:


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks girls...was eyeing up my hubby but he is away out to do some diy...so didn't have the chance to jump on him lol. 
I will test again later and are what its doing. I don't think its positive just yet, your right. Maybe o in a day or so.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks huni , a sleep!! 
Jealous lol
X


----------



## WeeNat

Enjoy your wee sleep Clare...Im off to do some washing


----------



## Mrs A

Afternoon. Xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello my lovely, we've been down the road n bk again lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Afternoon Clare...thoughts girlies. Is my body gearing up for O?? Took another opk near 3 hrs after the 2nd test. Granted it not as dark but do you reckon o is in the horizon?? Xx
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130311_151625_zps9631ef75.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Looks fainter huni? Wats the time diff between the other n the first today ? 

I'm happier there's a lil thread by a lady in pg tests she had 10dpo frer like mine n got bfp 13dpo look I compared them
Mines bottom one 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/06D9ED4E-C684-4755-876F-EE4EE44ACA34-1693-000001770B7ACFE9.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Omg...similar!!! You will get your bright bfp soon xx

Time difference is around 2.5hrs and i had a few cups if tea between that time too.

Will test later again x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Was just trying to work out the surge time hun, from the first and last ? Try again later defo x


----------



## Mrs A

Id say defo.mine didnt look that bright till the day before!!!!

Pip your sooo up the duff xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Having relooked at your test pip theres defo a light line on the botrom one x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I see it there closer up to and that was smu x


----------



## WeeNat

I see a line too!!!! Excited much!!! :happydance:

Im loving your new Sig Clare!!! Just waiting for tour crosshairs now!


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks honey! I love em too x x

Love my new avatar too
<-----------------


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe thanks girls , clynn did a great tweak on it,
Yh Clare cute picci xx


----------



## WeeNat

Was gonna mention your avatar Clare...very cute. xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I had one with blessing written on the bumpy, was so cute x


----------



## Mrs A

Here you are hunnys I'm just eating then ill be on

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/177948-49-days-after-stopping-cerezette.html


----------



## pipsbabybean

Omg!! Do u not remember me saying I was sea sick last Sunday!! Made me 2-3 dpo I felt rough as x

Can't believe u wrote that hun ur symptoms r mine to a tea!
I didn't join Bnb til after I got my bfp I was using two week wait.com
X


----------



## Mrs A

Thats exactly how I feel today. Bleugh!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Crazy! I was out in my car n hubby was driving n I thought that was why, our big car is a bit boaty n I get terribly sea sick on boats lol 
But I wrote it in for a symptom as I've not had it since
Wahoo x


----------



## Mrs A

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/174825-ok-so-im-mad-p.html


----------



## Mrs A

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/177481-please-look-girls-need-experts.html

Tbought youd like a nosy through these too xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Off topic
I've gotta ask if u ladies have seen this before or wat section on here I can ask in
Macis rash like stinging nettles she got it yesterday 
I think it maybe a strawberry allergy

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/94BB5F32-C151-454B-A9A4-22EF1262D7EB-1948-000001C8D51F6C00.jpg 
It went last night but bk this avo after a strawberry with lunch, worse this avo it's spread all over x


----------



## Mrs A

Its defo allergy related if she had strawberries both times id say your right xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Love ur old posts Clare I sound like u lol so nieve , x


----------



## WeeNat

That's cool you were so Im tune with your body. Dd was a surprise so i didn't dpi the tww 

I wonder what my temp does tomorrow x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Dear of her, she's not fussed by it thank god x


----------



## Mrs A

Just looked strawberry allergy rashes and I'd say that's defo one of em, make sure her gp is aware of it, it could cause an issue when she's older xx


----------



## Mrs A

I'm far more in tune now, I mean I only ttc for 56 days!!!


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> That's cool you were so Im tune with your body. Dd was a surprise so i didn't dpi the tww
> 
> I wonder what my temp does tomorrow x x

I just looked at your ticker and realised just how much those iso's have done already for you, I have a reeeeelly good feeling bout this month for us all.

If you girls fall this month, what sex are you predicted?


----------



## WeeNat

That's like a rash my wee one got...its an allergic reaction...put some camoline lotion on it to take the heat and itch away...i got allerief from a and e...great stuff


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I will huni defo tell the doc,
I fell preg first month trying to hun lol only did 10 opks and that was it, 
I have a good feelin to 
You two up the duffs too x


----------



## WeeNat

That's cool you were so Im tune with your body. Dd was a surprise so i didn't dpi the tww 

I wonder what my temp does tomorrow x x


----------



## WeeNat

Logging onto my comp...missing so much xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol me to nats fingers working overtime here ! 
Clare im predicted a boy
That physic also said a March boy ! We'll see lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Im predicted a girl...in saying that i was predicted a boy when i was 26 and concieved in march. So, its all just a bit of a giggle. Dont care what i get lol x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Me to hun happy either way it was girl last time n correct lol x


----------



## WeeNat

I hate this bit!!... i will see what my temp does tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs A

I was predicted a boy last time and got one, I'm also not fussed what I get.


----------



## Mrs A

Lol, I just wanna fast forward the next 9 days. Ill then be 10dpo!


----------



## WeeNat

Ha ha... i just wanna see if i O'd or not?? Didnt get the abundance of ewcm this time if i have!?


----------



## Mrs A

Maybe you haven't o'd yet, you more than likely get a darker one tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs A

Is it bad that I could probably bet I'm pregnant?

Mind you if I'm not ill have egg on my face, it's odd, I feel sooooo much like last time!


----------



## WeeNat

Just having a look at today opk against last months on the comp
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130311_200259_zpsd315e267.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe 
I'm not throwing eggs at u! U prob cud bet on it hun, 
X


----------



## WeeNat

Yay....lets be positive chicka's! No eggs on face, just a fertilised one in our tummies lol x


----------



## Mrs A

So looking at those you should get a dark positive tomorrow afternoon x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao.


----------



## WeeNat

I really do hope so my lovely little sunbeam!!!!

I WANT TO OVULATE NOW :brat:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol nowwwwwww!!!! X


----------



## WeeNat

Yes now lol....i think Clare is well on her way too, her chart is looking great x


----------



## Mrs A

Right NAOOOOOOOW!


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Yes now lol....i think Clare is well on her way too, her chart is looking great x

Thanks honey x x x


----------



## WeeNat

I think waiting to O is just as bad as the TWW lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Lord I think is worse! At least once you've o'd you know where your going, until then your just kinda wandering.....


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh hated the wondering x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm sooooo thirsty!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thirsty was one of mine to hun, 
I've been following this
https://earthunityinnature.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/020913-cycle-day-24.html?m=1
Think it's brilliant x


----------



## WeeNat

Sorry lovies, i was doing some folding...the washing wont do it alone!!

I hear good things about being thirsty in the TWW!!


----------



## WeeNat

OMG pip... i was looking at the picks on that link you have posted and my hubby clocks it lmao...he asked what it was but i'm pretending i never herd him :rofl: x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe I no they r very intense I wudnt show my ole man
, good things ooo I certainly been thirsty, 

Don't the fairies do ur housework?? 
My hubby thinks they do I'm pretty sure x


----------



## WeeNat

Im excited for you both!!! This is going to be a good month for us all!!

Yeah, we dont have a fairies that do the washing...maybe a chocolate nicking knome, its taken a vacation i think until i fall off my diet lol x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

How's it going huni, I'm puttin on weight really unhappy about it and I'm
Not even sure y damn it 
I was doin buggy fit with maci about 4 months ago but she was gettin poorly out early every morning rushing around twas crazy, I did loose 10lb but it's gone bk on now, excuse I'd crimbo n comfort eating with my mum x


----------



## WeeNat

Its taking me a while to figure out how i tick to be honest. I've realised im an all or nothing kindda girl. So, i have banned chocolate and wine. I havent banned everything. I have a cake now and again but i make sure its once a week. 
I have lost about 4pounds in 2 weeks, its dropping off slowly but shouldnt gain too quickly either. 

You will get there huni, dont stress about it. I find the more i stress the more i tend to do worse x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I agree hun, slow loss is better all round x


----------



## WeeNat

I said to my hubby "Fancy getting an early night, we can watch a movie in bed"...he looks over at me and starts laughing and says "What you up to? Your just after some sex arent you".... im embarrassed how well he know me lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Right off to bed :winkwink:

Night Night girls...looking forward to seeing your charts in the morning xx


----------



## Mrs A

Night girl, get banging :rofl:

Sorry I went awol got onto a tangent of cleaning the bathrooms, changing the bed etc blah. 

My oh knows me that well too Nat!

What link are we on about with the pics?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol nats mine wud say exactly the same
Wat u after! Charming
Lol
I'm in bed now bloody freezing it is, charts excited much for u two, I'm gonna poas morning to hehe xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://earthunityinnature.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/020913-cycle-day-24.html?m=1


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> OMG pip... i was looking at the picks on that link you have posted and my hubby clocks it lmao...he asked what it was but i'm pretending i never herd him :rofl: x x

Ooh that link, lmfao I just literally laughed out loud pmsl xxx


----------



## Mrs A

It's still snowing here!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Jaiden sleeps well hun? Througgh u cleaning n that god Macis like me wakes at the drop of a pin or a creaky bed! Haha 
Night night lovely I'm snuggled up to , xx


----------



## Mrs A

Fx for high temps for us all and dark tests for you two x x x

Nightly :sleep:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol yh agreed , mwah xx


----------



## Mrs A

Ha. Your temp went up pip. But ours went down :-(
Whats your test like?


----------



## Mrs A

Just did an overlay frim the last two months. My temps yesterday and today are nesr enough exact!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning lovely ,Pics comin up!!
Glad temp went up maci had me up 3-4 to xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/428D111C-C2A6-4D19-B5BC-56682218A209-2519-0000020BA4569BF7.jpg
How clear is it? X


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/D3A6F61E-6934-4AAA-BEA7-3CD711A2E43C-2519-0000020C6601AD4B.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/BBFBBECD-57E8-4FE4-A6BE-B1497F52C49C-2519-0000020C1706A8E3.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Wowzer I see it x x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/PhotoEffects_zpsa9166609.jpg


How clear is it to you?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey at long last!! Not u for seein it but in general lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Is it clearly there and pink to you?


----------



## Mrs A

And your still only 11dpo!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

No it's stil a squinter hun but defo there more than yesterday , I've not opened it may do shortly 
I've a digi left if I get a strong hold I might use it x


----------



## Mrs A

Id wait till tomorrow or thursday 12-13dpo to use the digi xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Awww no more testing today will kill me lol, I've gotta stay in as edf man is comin great! I've ordered 2 frer shud be here mora or thurs x


----------



## Mrs A

Perfect. Only use ic's until they arrive xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hi guests :wave:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo more guests ill put the kettle on!!
Yh just ics I suppose lol
I've only a few left I've used lots this month ! X


----------



## Mrs A

See ya later guests!


----------



## Mrs A

You neeeeed to change that dammed ticker xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Morning my lovies...i see a line pip!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I hate that u can guest Bnb! Shud be sign in for all

Morning Nat , do ya see it? Hehe 
I thought about that Clare but I'd hate to have to remove it if I was wrong n the tests lol
I no I'm mad x


----------



## WeeNat

Your not mad at all huni x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm quite sure it is, i am ! Lol n all that but with out a defo I'm stil worried x


----------



## WeeNat

You will get your answers soon huni...its just as well us women are used to waiting all the time lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh ur tellin me lol


----------



## Mrs A

I hate waiting :grr:


----------



## Mrs A

Only 8 days to go.....


----------



## WeeNat

Just oot the shower...smelling fresh and feeling positive!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Good :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A




----------



## pipsbabybean

twiddling my thumbs here! arghhhh x


----------



## Mrs A

:rofl: me too waiting for you!

:devil: Arrrgh just go do a digi, then we'll know!!
If its bfn just get another for Later in the week:devil:

:angelnot:no just wait :angelnot:


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol im tempted. everytime i pee i take a sample, if it is dark i will dip i cant help myself. 
backache today !


----------



## Mrs A

You are soooo 100% up the duff. Can't wait. Have you done a smu yet?


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh twas weak ! so will try n hold it now... im trawling countdownto.. y do i do it, looking at tests thinking god wish mine was darker x


----------



## Mrs A

Right don't see or drink for at least 4 hours!


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol really.. i cant do it. im a tea drinker!! hehe its been an hour or 2 now 
ill try x


----------



## Mrs A

You won't get a proper result if you keep drinking x


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol i no just for u hun ill stop drinking, 
ill hold as long as i can, backache is doin me in now! but im happy if it means bfp lol
xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

looking at my chart hun where do u think my coverline is?x


----------



## Mrs A

Around 36.28. You can put that in on your override


----------



## Mrs A

Actually make that 36.15


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok will do hun, yesterday's frer has turned evap ? Gah! Sign of things to come x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I need a pee lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

So I took out the override and it's put in crosshairs again but moved o day a day forward so 10 dpo not 11dpo dunno If I believe it or not lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Id have said that looks more like it x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok cool means I've lost a day !!
O n computer says no , no wonder at 10dpo
Idiot(smacks forehead)
Doh! X


----------



## Mrs A

Your soooo funny.your dip at 9dpo looks strangely like an implantation dip, but that would mean you'd get a :bfp: test no earlier than tomorrow. :confused:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O well roll on tomorrow , I'm deflated now lol
Didn't expect it to say yes I suppose not so early just hope I am x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thinking about it I had a pinchy stitch on Sunday avo last couple mins if that , implantation? X


----------



## Mrs A

Exactly.....


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol it'll home together in the end a hun, can't say I've ever heard of anyone feeling implantation? Have u x


----------



## Mrs A

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/conception/907492-Can-you-quot-feel-quot-implantation/AllOnOnePage


----------



## pipsbabybean

So after I said that I did they same thing , good ole google, hmm sounds promising I must say,
X


----------



## WeeNat

Hey girls...your chart is looking much better pip.

What's new? Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Not much my lovely , been doin some pondering! Fed up pushed bk a day xx


----------



## WeeNat

That's not bad hun...would explain why you haven't had a noticeable line yet.

Im feeling sick just now...took another opk..not as dark as yesterday's xhttps://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130312_180609_zps7502f4ae.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

So u think yesterday was o day?
I no I suppose it's not a bad thing, just wasted 3 tests tho that annoys me hehe x


----------



## WeeNat

Totally understand..they aren't cheap. I dunno what my body is up to if Im honest. Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Looks darkertan yesterday's to me xx


----------



## WeeNat

Its slightly lighter than yesterday's but too ages to come up on the test. I dunno...uug xx


----------



## Mrs A

If your temp goes up tomorrow, you've o'd


----------



## WeeNat

I reckon my body is playing games and hasn't o'd yet...i bet my temp takes another dive tomorrow lol.

How r u huni xx


----------



## Mrs A

I'm ok, feeling sicky and crampy. Quite tired, I'm at work tomorrow, then I'm off till the weekend.


----------



## pipsbabybean

All waiting on temps , all riding on the next day! 
Managed to adjust my ticker teas like rocket science that one x


----------



## WeeNat

Glad your off until the weekend. Sucks you have to work.

Liking your uo to date ticker pip :) xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm glad u don't work full time Clare, 
I wanted the baby ticker lol not quite there yet x


----------



## WeeNat

Am grumpy tonight... :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

O huni y, I've eaten like a pig today ! Omg x


----------



## Mrs A

Haha same as pip.went shopping, and have eaten it all already!
I remember you we're grumpy last month around the same time.

You'll be fine, think/hope we all have a raised temp tomorrow. Xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

If I cud I'd lock the kitchen door, today's been bad! I'm the same weight I was after having maci !! 
Argh I've put on 10lbs lol not just today mind,
On the plus side I think anyways in the bath I have crazy blue nips more than normal veins anyways! X


----------



## Mrs A

Lol at putti on 10lbs in a day.
And that blueness is a great sign xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I feel that way today huni, argh
Hoping this pregnancy is like the last I was out if chocolate! N crap n wanted salads n the good stuff
... Please!!!!! Lol


----------



## WeeNat

Evening ladies...took another opk and hardly a line....huff huff huff.

Your sweet Clare...you both are. I love my girlies x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Listen, I KNOW it's gonna be your month lovey. Stop stressing, that won't help you to o


----------



## Mrs A

Nat, I've also just realised, you temp quite high. Around 36.60ish!


----------



## WeeNat

Not stressed more like fed up.... Xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Dreaming of food here lol
Roll on bed time x


----------



## Mrs A

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CNKEf6YJig

For Nat ^
|
|


----------



## WeeNat

Awwwww......thanks Clare.

What did you mean by my temps x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

She's very pretty , gd song x


----------



## Mrs A

Check out pips and my usual temps, yours are at my high if you get me. Could be your pcos?


----------



## WeeNat

She is...but so are you both :)...you two always cheer me up x x


----------



## Mrs A

Just googled it, yes it's caused by your pcos xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nurse Clare at ur service nat
Hehe
I'm watching 16 kids n counting hmmm that cheers me up no end lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Sorry hun...Im confuzzled. Which temps sweetie?? Today's??


----------



## Mrs A

Meant to say, I'm completely off all medications now except my vit b complex


----------



## pipsbabybean

Was it just in general Clare ment hun, ? X


----------



## Mrs A

No in general Nat, just been looking through your charts and you have a higher than usual temp, which might be why it's been quite difficult to pinpoint o?


----------



## WeeNat

Sorry if i came across as stupid... Yes, my temps have always been high X x


----------



## Mrs A

You didn't Hun, would you stop? You constantly put yourself down. Naughty girlie!
X x x x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

So you think its hurting my chances having high temps?? xx


----------



## Mrs A

No, I just think that it's more difficult to predict your cycle whereabouts.


----------



## WeeNat

Yes...very true!!! xx


----------



## Mrs A

For example, on cd 9 my temp was a whole 1.4degrees lower


----------



## WeeNat

My temps may be slightly higher too coz i twinkle temp lol x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm off to bed ladies shattered I am xx


----------



## Mrs A

Me too peeps. See ya'll tomorrow night. Can't wait to see your temps tomorrow x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

So they are getting lighter x x 
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130312_215719_zps4442531b.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Temps will help
Tomorrow hun wont they ?
Fingers crossed it goes up
Night night xx


----------



## WeeNat

Yes...still think i haven't o yet.

Night night you two x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning huni, see Clare got her crosshairs, yey
Ur temp!!! So no ovulatation yet hun, 
Did u say u had digi ov tests? X


----------



## WeeNat

Morning...both of ur temps did so well today. As you can see
..mine nose dived, as i expected.

I don't think Im going to o early this cycle xx


----------



## WeeNat

Im waiting for my digi ones to come in the post xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Dam post I'm waiting to
Hun, shame it looks like I didn't,
Have u done a opk? X


----------



## WeeNat

Done one at 10pm that looked darkish but today's are nonexistent.
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130313_101714_zpsf72ac87e.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Strange isn't it, I did read the other day that temps can take a while to rise after o xx


----------



## WeeNat

I don't know anymore...gonna stop testing now. Hubby is away this weekend so looks like March isn't going to be my month x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Hun wens he bk? X


----------



## WeeNat

He should be home around middle of April i think.

Its great being me :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Freeze some samples!!! Damn men tell him he needs time off long enough for you xx


----------



## WeeNat

No lines on my opks today??

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130313_154254_zps954b63ee.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Hun. Strange isn't it, drastically month it was similar tho wasn't it, n u o'd later x


----------



## Mrs A

Evening girls,

It's been very quiet today. :-s

I'm having a ton of symptons,
Loads of lotiony cm, dead arm, heartburn, dizzy like you wouldn't believe.

Hope your both ok.........



Miss ya Nat :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ellis huni I've been to mothers , now sat down
Phew!!
I'm extremely bloated today very full feeling ... 
Hope ur ok love the ss x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm fine, just feeling......weird.
Can't really put my finger on it, but having said that, I say the same thing every month, although I do seem to remember the same lotiony cm when I was pregnant with Jaiden, and I didn't have that last month!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey we love diff ss, woop woop 
Loving the chickys btw cute x


----------



## Mrs A

I thought that too!

Just looking for a new blinker


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww I love blinkies too
Hehe x


----------



## Mrs A

Found one!


----------



## Mrs A

Hi Lisa! :wave:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo I like it!! Twins me tooooooo wud love that

Who Lisa lol anither guest?? 
O please come in ..


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah, she's reading our ramblings. I soooo hope for another high temp tomorrow. Can't believe ill be 4dpo already!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no ull be catching up with me in a minute lol
It's gone fast x


----------



## Mrs A

Hope nat is ok, miss her :cry:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Bless her she was bit upset about her opks n hubby is off again


----------



## Mrs A

I know, just wish we were all close, so we could go surprise her with a visit from us with flowers, chocolate and a good ole chinwag in us pjs!

I soooo know she's trying so hard, I just wish her hubby was there a little more. At least maybe take a week off on her o week?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Uh I kinda mentioned that to her earlier I no men gotta work n all that, 
That be so cool Chinese n pj night in x
Great idea , 
I'm not even sure I no where u two r lol can't see on my phone ??? X


----------



## Mrs A

I'm in the northants and she's all the way up in Scotland!


----------



## Mrs A

Reckon you should get a positive test tomorrow, the norm is 3 days after an implantation dip. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I was gonna ask u , I have 2 asda cheapies
2 other asda cheapie diff make n 2 frer lol I'm ready!! 
Pls n positive !!
I'm right down in Cornwall
About 5 mins from Eden project ! Not far from u 2 lol xx


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao, no not far.

If that dip at 9dpo is an implantation dip, which it looks like, it should show after 3 days.

Plus your 12 dpo tomorrow, so I reckon it's worth a punt. Make sure you use concentrated fmu.

I've got everything crossed for you, and I know Nat has too xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Your temp should stay up tomorrow too xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww thanks huni hehe I hope so to fingers crossed, I had to get out in the to pee I'm. Rubbish wen I got to go lol
X


----------



## Mrs A

I'm going to test mon (8dpo) wed (10dpo) and Friday (12po) af due date

Obviously depending on my chart


----------



## Mrs A

Try to empty your bladder before sleep, try to stop your flow mid flow ad then lean forward, that'll help x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Woop woop excited !!!!! It's like Christmas lol


----------



## Mrs A

Oh. And don't keep me in suspense!!


----------



## Mrs A

Hi visitor! :wave:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Awww look at the picture!!! Cuuuttteee
Ill have to get more chairs with all these visitors we have n get some nibbles in

I'm trying to find ur link to ur last bfp huni with the dpo can u find it faster than me? 
N no ill post ASAP mora x


----------



## Mrs A

Which one? Te one with Jaiden or my miscarriage?


----------



## Mrs A

:rofl: chairs and nibbles :rofl:


----------



## Mrs A

Jaidens one is on p202


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry hun ment jaidens, think the page no is diff on my phone x


----------



## Mrs A

Sec ill link it x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry was looking for light readin material lol
I'm in bed now so gonna night hun
Spk mora which test shud I use first? X


----------



## Mrs A

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/177948-49-days-after-stopping-cerezette.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/174825-ok-so-im-mad-p.html


----------



## Mrs A

Which do you have asda and?


----------



## Mrs A

What are the other ones from asda called?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Clear response I think ?
Can't find an miu on them teas £1 for 2 lol
That n frer


----------



## pipsbabybean

Off to sleep chicks nightttt xx


----------



## Mrs A

Test Name	Lowest hCG detected
BabyHopes 10 mIU Generic Pregnancy Test Strip
10 mIU Buy Here!
AimStrip (aka AimStick) Pregnancy Test Strip	20 mIU Buy Here!
BabyHopes Generic Pregnancy Test Strip	20 mIU Buy Here!
Accuclear Pregnancy Test	25 mIU
Answer Early Result Pregnancy Test	25 mIU
Clearblue Easy Plus +/- 
25 mIU
Clearblue Easy Digital	25 mIU
Clear Choice w/ Cup	25 mIU
Confirm 1-Step Pregnancy Test	

Use a cheap one first
You have,
Asda 25 miu
Clear response 25 miu
First response 12.5 miu

If it was me mind, I'd use the Highest sensitivity first, then if there's nothing on that, I'd wait till af then you've only used 1 test.



Knowing you, you'll use em all

Night night xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha use them all !! Who me? Nooooo
I had to pee at 5.30 I cudnt sleep damn it, so it's gonna be smu shortly I'm holding it lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Can't see a thing!!!!
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/24B58C18-8825-4F7E-ABF7-57C55AACCC1B-5490-00000469D8336D01.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/7F0C0876-4293-438D-83DD-12720DE93BEF-5490-0000046D0EF60FE1.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

I see something on the second test. I'm confused as to why you haven't got a decent line yet. 

Think maybe you should wait for af now?

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Actually, can see something on both!

Can't wait for smu.

I'm off to the damned dentist :grr:

See your result when I'm back, nats had a lovely o dip!


Cxxxxx


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/PhotoEffects_zps96f13e5a.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I inverted n got nothing! Pippi is fed up , I didn't test with maci until 14 dpo on an ic n that was faint I never used a frer with her just a digi on 15dpo 
Thanks for having faith huni
Crappy dentist 
Spk to u in a bit xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Must say my pee wasn't as strong as it could of been I cudnt wait n longer !! X


----------



## Mrs A

Can see a line on my invert, back fom the dentist with a lovely filling!


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/75E3F0E0-2823-4710-A1B1-D166D57730B1-5715-0000048D80160051.jpg

I dunno

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/7ABABC8C-4BDD-48D1-8482-48B1CE8DC28A-5715-0000048D97F97F63.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Is it an evap? 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/C98744E0-65EA-450F-86D4-07DE716C48AA-5715-0000048F375C6057.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Can see a line on my invert, back fom the dentist with a lovely filling!

Yh I see it on ur invert huni
It's def there wud an evap do that in the time frame ? X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Damn ics turned evap ?!
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/D7A80561-3454-4950-8D97-3EF3BE653C48-5715-0000049189FD6649.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

An evap isn't usually pink or in the allotted time. If that last pic came up in the time frame it's positive x


----------



## Mrs A

And I see it on all the pics!


----------



## pipsbabybean

That last pic is it drying say half hour after I did I x


----------



## pipsbabybean

And now this is how it looks wtf is goin on
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/8642C290-817A-41B6-B43D-A17C4316D53D-5715-00000495E2357537.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Weird......


----------



## pipsbabybean

It's redic im fed up


----------



## Mrs A

What length R your normal cycles?


----------



## pipsbabybean

As far as I'm aware hun 28 days how comes ? X


----------



## Mrs A

So your 3 days late?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh but ovulatation was late hun wasn't it so thought it was adjusted?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thought it was 14 days from ovulatation ?


----------



## pipsbabybean

5 hour hold
Do u see anything
Asda cheapie 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/E4A31898-F0A2-4BAE-9B34-4C21E1783996-6175-000004D1E1CD00DB.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Hey girls....Im back and excited!!!

I will look at what I've missed in a mo.

My hubby has found out he is going to be home for an extra week. Im over the moon!!!!!!!

P.s...missed yas x x x


----------



## WeeNat

I see lines....i see lines.

I also see new tickers x x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Woooohhoooooooo yooou please for ya!! We missed you xxxxx

Pip I want to say I see letting, but I've played with it on an editor, and there's not there! Can you invert it and repost?


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Nat we've missed u!!
So glad he's home longer!
Ur temp looks good ?!
Can u see on that asda test it was stil wet I just hope I'm a slow progressor lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no girls...its hanging in the balance now...his work is so unpredictable!!! Argh!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Omfg his work is shite!


----------



## pipsbabybean

O no nat!
Here's my invert

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/82A696E9-A473-4DCA-9142-A0DE7432D62C-6175-000004DF51D3FE89.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

I can't see anything Hun x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nothing lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

No I no please join me in doin the witch rain dance!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Don't say that pip...chillax sweetie. Its just being a shy wee line. Give it time x x 

Hubby is taking me out for dinner :) x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no huni lol I'm a muppet some times , enjoy ur meal x


----------



## Mrs A

Arrgh! my back hurts so much, I could cry!

Just came all of a sudden too


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun not good, mine was bad a few days ago came on n went just like that! 
Did u decide anything about my cycle, I am right in thinking late ovulation has pushed my af bk right? X


----------



## Mrs A

Id say so yes. You need to figure out on a 28 day cycle when do you usually o? So we xan figure out when af is due, so we know where to test xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Last month it was cd 10 this month it was cd 18 !! Crazy cycles 
Doesn't help does it,
Saturday is af due date now
X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Last months cycle I was two days late for af so made my cycle 30 days x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/Screenshot_2013-03-14-20-20-24_zps7310368a.png

This is what makes me think im out. This was my last months


----------



## Mrs A

So you should be due af on cd36 so Tuesday, 8days difference between last o and this o makes it 28+8=36


----------



## pipsbabybean

Dunno that's confused me lol I thought it was 14 added to wen u o'd x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O'd on the 2nd plus 14 is the 16th Friday ?? X
I see ur chart hun, don't say that , maybe ull get a dip soon x


----------



## Mrs A

Suppose it could be either way. Your o may have just been late and you ave a normal cycle with a short lp, or it could add the 8 days it lost onto the end, or it old be sat, it's going to just be a waiting game I think. Sad to say it.


----------



## WeeNat

Well hello you two.

My personal experience is that no matter how irregular my cycles are with ovulating at different cycle days my lp remains the same...its always 14 days long.

Dinner was lush... :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

So that makes it the 16th hun

Clare I did reply to ur last comment but it'd disappeared lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nat wat did u have to eat I'm Starving x


----------



## WeeNat

Starter: prawn cocktail
Main: chicken in a creamy mustard sauce with thyme mash with roasted carrots on the side
Pudding: Sticky toffee pudding in a camel sauce with a scoop of ice cream
Me: Stuffed!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Omg that sounds amazing 
I love prawns, x


----------



## WeeNat

Back ache Clare...i would be interested to see a dip in your chart tomorrow :) x


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh dear god, I'm honestly suffering, I don't think I've had backache like it. On a tmi note, EVERY time I go to the loo, there's soooo much creamy cm, it's ridiculous, I'm constantly feeling my crutch as i can feel it all the time!


----------



## Mrs A

A dip...... Already!??!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I can't keep my eyes open! Will be on bed soon x


----------



## Mrs A

Same here. Xx


----------



## Mrs A

You must be preggers with those lovely temps xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mornin huni, I no!! Ff tells me it's triphasic !! Lol
Wahoo 
U ok? Temp dipped that's diff to last month huni lovely job X


----------



## pipsbabybean

I also worked out last month my lp was only 11/12 days 
Ovulated cd 10 
Af was here by cd21 so I'm doin well x


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah I'm fine, was sooo hot last night, my back was sooo sore I cried!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Have u pulled a muscle or summit huni? Deep heat or hwb may help has it gone again ?


----------



## Mrs A

Nope it's gone now. I didn't do anything differently.


----------



## Mrs A

Are you going to test today? I think you should use a digi to get a proper answer.


----------



## Mrs A

I <3 your triphasic chart!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I used the digi the other day hun! Gutted
I might test later I think tomorrow's the day x


----------



## Mrs A

Tomorrows the day for what?


----------



## Mrs A

Why don't you test with fmu? You'll get a far better result


----------



## pipsbabybean

I think id get a positive tomorrow
Only reason I didn't was I peed before hand cudnt hold it , I'm in no frame of mind to test at 5am lol


----------



## WeeNat

Wow pip...that's brilliant about your chart!!!!

Clare...look who was right about a dip today lol....moi!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Yes, but what does it meeeeeeeean?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun
I no I said Clare needed a dip to lol glad its makes it diff from last month
I read that the dip 2-5 dpo is to do with hormones that lc word I forget ?? L Corpeum? 
Lol sounding think today


----------



## Mrs A

Blimey pip, your sounding clever?

My back ache is baaaaack!


----------



## pipsbabybean

This makes more sense than me lol

Dips in charts are common-its the corpus luteum dissolving and will either implant or shed as in af; temp recovering and going up higher is a good indicator its implanting.
I'm never clever Clare lol


----------



## Mrs A

Lol

Ooh so if my temp goes up and stays up after today, there's a good chance it's implanting?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry if u no this
But just incase 
The corpus luteum, which means yellow body in Latin, is what is left of the follicle after a woman ovulates. During the follicular phase of a womans cycle, several follicles develop under the influence of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). Each follicle contains an egg. In a typical cycle only one egg will become mature enough for ovulation. When a woman ovulates the egg will burst from the follicle. Then what is left of the follicle will become the corpus luteum. The luteal phase, named after the corpus luteum, is the second half of a womans menstrual cycle. The luteal phase begins after ovulation and continues until menstruation occurs.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wud say so hun, I only googled it because of my early dip, to me it shows at least the egg released n is doin summit lol


----------



## WeeNat

Well i think with of your charts are looking good x


----------



## Mrs A

Im, quite worried about this dip. I dipped at 2dpo too, so I assumed that was my fallback? But maybe this is my fallback, but it's not usually such a big dip


----------



## pipsbabybean

Maybe it's early implantation hun, hard to say isn't it just yet x


----------



## Mrs A

Hmmm, dunno. Xx


----------



## saffy1978

Just read this and it reminds me of that song by Phoebe off F.R.I.E.N.D.S 

Are you in there little fetus?
In nine months will you come greet us?
I will... buy you some Adidas. 

LOL.... good luck ladies.. thinking of your Mrs A!! mwah! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks honey bunch. Do you know owt about reveal bad back pain, dizziness?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Love friends!!


----------



## WeeNat

Girls...im so tired its not even funny!!!
Thanks to my hubby deciding he wanted to stay up to a ridiculous time drinking.
So I woke up at 1...then 2...then 3....woke up at 5:30 and realised he fell asleep in the sitting room so I left him there. Oh and who gets the lye in this morning....HIM!!! Im trying to keep my eyes open and keep dd amused. .. :-(


----------



## Mrs A

Me too. Jaidens just decided he wants a little sleepy, so I'm now laying in bed watching his monitor waiting for him to go off, the off to the zzzzzzxx fairies for me too


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh Macis just having her snooze n I cud quite happily join her, I woke up with this dull headache n it's still here ! Grr x


----------



## WeeNat

Im so tired. When hub is away im in bed by 10 and up at 7. Lately I cant get to sleep until after 12 andbim dragging my ass out of bed at 8.


----------



## Mrs A

Baaaaaad influence lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm always in bed by 10 up at 6-30
I'd be in bed earlier if I cud lol


----------



## Mrs A

You tested yet pip, I'm holding onto my hat!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh only asda cheapie can't see anything x


----------



## Mrs A

Boooo Post it xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/08D9C4A3-028C-4AC6-B10F-9702E22D64D2-7429-000005BC875CBA6D.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/DD8E749B-6FEF-409E-97CE-D2F60F40E83A-7429-000005BCEB420464.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/BEA25931-DBE5-483B-8462-E40264A0AD62-7429-000005BCD47092CE.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

In this pic top one looks like it but there's nothing
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/C94FBC2F-0412-4A3A-9698-B35073DC0879-7429-000005BCC0576FA5.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Shut uuuuuup I see it on all of em. Put em in test section see what others say x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

U got me I don't see a thing lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

Don't show up on my invert can u pls


----------



## WeeNat

I can see a line innpicture with purple back ground...the top ome nit the bottom one x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/PhotoEffects_zps10c5adaa.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/PhotoEffects_zps78b17917.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/PhotoEffects_zpsa94846fa.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Hmmmm....its a tough one huh. Those asda tests arent as sensitive x


----------



## Mrs A

Nat whats happened to your temp? ???


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I see it, but stil lol
I need to see it properly lol
All of the frer's dried with a line u can see ?? I've kept them all shud they do that


----------



## pipsbabybean

New tests!!!
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/D880A929-FAC2-4C48-A484-1E5EF479EF5F-7745-000005E7087C671E.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Excuse the dust that's shocking!
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/063F1012-9655-4D47-95D6-161C6ADE80E7-7745-000005E6D13BB12C.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

I see lines in these ones!!

Temp changed as yesterdays was wrong. It was 36.40 not 36.46... still dont think I've o'd yet. Hub is away on sunday now. So....thats that then x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks huni hope it's not an evap! Didn't have nothing in the same type test this morning 
Fx'd
Sorry about ur hubby hun xx


----------



## Mrs A

Oooh fx for tomorrow's test pip. You're chart looks great. Sorry nat. :-( xx


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/PhotoEffects_zps5576b775.jpg


Defo :bfp:


----------



## WeeNat

Its ok..not much I can do about tbh. That 4 months now without being able to get into the tww x


----------



## WeeNat

Im seeing a line too x


----------



## Mrs A

That I can imagine, must be really irritating :-(


----------



## Mrs A

So Nat as you predicted my dip today, what will my chart do tomorrow?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks huni for that tweak I love that one , I'm scared if Evaps
I took it within ten mins,

So sorry Nat, does ur hubby get set work patterns ? Months in advance it anything x


----------



## Mrs A

Is ten if you don't bloody believe that that pic my dear is a humongous fat :bfp: ima come down there, and smack you upside your head! :happydance:


----------



## WeeNat

Its should go up again...maybe around 36.60 or there abouts :)


----------



## Mrs A

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Its should go up again...maybe around 36.60 or there abouts :)

Ooh ill hold you to that, I'd prefer if it was a title higher mind x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I may need a lil smack to huni! Hehecant help but worry 

I also think ur temp will be 36.60 hun
I wonder if William hill takes bets on bbt? Hmm x


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao. When do you think I should test?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Really wait it out 12dpo at least can u do that lol ? X


----------



## Mrs A

Hmmmm,I doubt it pmsl


----------



## pipsbabybean

Was worth an ask lol x


----------



## WeeNat

I would wait for a few temp rises befor you test chicky.

So...here are a few opks taken over a period of days.
Still lighter than cd9 and cd10
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130315_211053_zpsce52dff0.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Those 9 and 10ones were dark weren't they, I'd says dark as your cd22 ones last month.


----------



## Mrs A

I'm off to work tomorrow ad Sunday, so keep me updated. Xxx


----------



## WeeNat

They were...im so confused
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130311_181625-1_zpscbb6da7f.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Glad ur off clare xxx


----------



## Mrs A

I'm not, I'm at work. Hmmmm those 9s and 10s are positive. O think your temps just pissing about cause of your stress


----------



## Mrs A

Stress can mess with cortisol levels, which can in turn lower the amount of progesterone produced by your body and cause your temp to drop prematurely and your cycle to be shorter than usual.
Emotional stress often reveals itself as an up and down movement of temperature from one day to the next.


----------



## WeeNat

Maybe...I have been feeling rather sensitive. I red your post wrong...pooh!!


----------



## Mrs A

With stress, temps are often unstable (very different every day).


----------



## Mrs A

My back ache has vanished ad now I have a bloody Barky cough that came from nowhere!


----------



## Mrs A

Had a 2 hour nap this afternoon, and sooooo tired. Off to bed girls. Night. X x


----------



## Mrs A

P.s fx or high temps x x


----------



## WeeNat

Ok...night night. X x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello ladies soz was watching tv lol
I'm in bed to now tired girl
I've just tested on the same brand and got another faint ,
Hope it's true xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/68B75CF7-C700-4BB4-A78C-4BC6D6E7DA74-8264-000006259284F43B.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies, No real bfp tho, used a frer this morning n stil nothing that looks like a proper line! I dont get it xx


----------



## Mrs A

Give me pics!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

2 secs x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/3C6D2A32-4BAA-4D8E-BD38-69B988D77C72-8546-00000646D2FA4600.jpg
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/CAD9DBA1-56C2-4D0F-A3AA-02E577398D56-8546-00000646E8E1697A.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Look at ur temp waheyyyyyy!!!! 


https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/32B0E09B-6554-4A78-9F82-025FB93F77A7-8546-000006472A912472.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Hmm...cant see anything on these ones but your temp is still really high at 14 dpo xxx
So not out yet xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks hun that's wat I thought , some ics
In the post today x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wat is stats on ff ? Today mine has an s in it? X


----------



## WeeNat

How u feeling today huni. Maybe the ic's will pick summit up xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Im not too sure...maybe clare might know. I will have a wee look x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm sure I didn't put it there, lol
Yh I feel ok huni bit fed up had two stupid dreams about my bfp today ! They were so real..
U ok ? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

The stats line also displays when appropriate a countdown (numbers from 5 to 1) to the test date starting 5 days before the recommended test date.
I love dreams like that but hate waking up after one.

Im ok...confused with this cycle xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O so it's a 5 not an s, tomorrow is test day/af day according to ff x


----------



## pipsbabybean

just been loo n there's a brown spot ! Nothing wen wiped , af or late ib?? Haha wishful thinking suspect I'm out,


----------



## WeeNat

That's strange!! Your temp is super high.... its not unherd of women getting some spotting on the day af is suspected x x x keep positive huni x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I am positive hun will be for now lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Thats good :hug:....xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Knicker watch today !! X


----------



## WeeNat

I hate knicker watch....first is o watch...then temp watch then knicker watch!!! Watching waiting testing waiting. ..blech x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I agree bleurghhh I'm
Feelin like poop to now, headaches bk x


----------



## WeeNat

Fx for you huni x


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry girl I see a line on the second pic!! Id say ib. You cant possibly start af with your temp so high!


----------



## WeeNat

That's what I thought clare. He temp is way too high for af!!

Your chart is looking haaaamazing!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks lovelies, I've just had a shower , lookin for cm lol it's creamy no sign of brown at all ! Still hoping xx


----------



## WeeNat

I just wouldn't think its af...normally you would see your temp go down days before it.

Clare, your chart looks fabaroonie too x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo hope it's sounding good still then
I'm waiting on the postie x


----------



## WeeNat

Hurry up postie! I wish I got my digi o test's before all my dark tests xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Uh I no hun I must be more organised to, I've no decent tests left no frer's. just waiting on ics x


----------



## Mrs A

I foundi ics to be better than my digi anyways hun xx

I cant find any positive tests with a temp rise like mine. If either of you can please link them for me xxxx


----------



## WeeNat

I love a challenge :)


----------



## WeeNat

I love a challenge :)


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/chartgraph_module_zps05d3493b.png


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/90b9439fd_zps13e16c7f.png


----------



## pipsbabybean

Me to Nat I loves a challenge!
Well done u hehe

Clare ics were better for me to
I have purple handled ones, peed twice this avo n both have faint lines
Last one I just did my pee was dark n the line was there whilst it was still saturating the stick, ill post a pick shortly xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/C45815B6-81D2-46D1-A5E6-D48521317E3D-9133-000006E3AFA9A615.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Whoooo-hooooo.....thats a fantastic line pip....not a sqinter at all!!!

I belive a congratulations are in order x x x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Do u think I got the lol beggar !! I swear by ics now just hope the purple r reliable 
Have had a smudge more browny cm very sticky like 

Thanks I cudnt do it with our u 2 
Wonder why the frer didn't pick it up xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wow ^^^ haven't a clue lol

Don't worry the writing was real big but gone now


----------



## WeeNat

Sticky sounds good hun....temps look magic. You did it girl !!
Im so happy I was able to join you in your journey. Your such a kind soul, you deserve your happy ending :) xx


----------



## Mrs A

Awe I missed it! Yey go pip!!!!!!!

That's noooo squinter of a line!!!!
Congrats honey bunch!!!!!!
Hope we can join ya soooon
Xxxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Awww huni hehe ur most welcome but I cudnt of survived without u two, until I see a digi with those words I'm still in disbelief with the brown cm to ! Worries me x


----------



## Mrs A

Don't worry. When are you doing your digi?..
I reckon you'd ave started af by now anyways if it was coming x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

U see my new pic??? 
I've no digi to do gotta get one grrrr x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O heck I missed ur first post stupid phone sorry xx


----------



## Mrs A

Lol plonker Rodney!!
I can't believe I missed it!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I always say plonker Rodney !! I love ofah

I'm gutted u did to hun x


----------



## Mrs A

Get the bfp on your chart!!!!


----------



## WeeNat

I know and you WILL. What a cheeky wee line pip...making you sweat lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Cause it's 5 days till af so her chart says, I remember telling her that her af would be due cd28 and she said no Saturday. Her cart agrees with me :haha:


----------



## pipsbabybean

I remember u saying now but not why was it making up for last month, 
X


----------



## Mrs A

Because of your late o


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe x


----------



## WeeNat

Whooooooooooooooooo-hoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pipsbabybean

Full of energy tonight lol god nos why x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Whooooooooooooooooo-hoooooooooooooooooooooo

What?


----------



## Mrs A

I'm sooo tired! I've just stuffed myself with Chinese. Now I'm feeling sick. Am off to sleep. See y'all tomorrow. I'm working again, so keep me up to date x x x x


----------



## Mrs A

My legs are soooooo achey!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww huni I wanted Chinese last night yum yum I'm in bed to spk to ya mora wen ya get on xx


----------



## WeeNat

The whooo hoooo is for the both of yous.
Night night x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

U mean us three!! Chickas lol night me lovelies 
I have an ic standing by for fmu lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Very organised pip....sweet dreams. Look forward to seeing what clares temp does and to see your test.

Night night x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning girlies. Loving your temp Nat!

Can't wait to see your test today pip. I'm off to work soon. And would ya lookie at my temp!,,,


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning lovelies , u all ok?
I can't see ur temp Clare? 

Nats urs looks good , 
As for me I tested at 5 am with fmu u can see it just
Not like I thought today's was gonna be nice n easy to see!!
Y
Went bk to sleep as I was out for maci n woke at 7.30
Temp has dropped but dunno if it's cos of the sleep loss, I've woke with a terrible headache for lack I sleep
Ic pic comin up xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

It's not very bright! I can't believe it until I see it brighter... 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/3E7D2C91-AD65-4211-8DA0-D67567FED4EA-9784-000007359EE96829.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm not impressed
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/1B3EAC9E-FEF1-4E02-B4A7-335A9D1B0A0B-9784-00000739317F87C1.jpg

Excuse the writing


----------



## WeeNat

I can see slight lines hun xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hard to believe it tho :( 
Wat if my temps dropping n it's a chemical


----------



## WeeNat

Aw don't think like huni. Your temperature will come down naturally even when your pregnant x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok u no it's difficult , if I'd seen a good positive I'd be happy seen on ff lots of charts with spotting but ya no
X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Well been out n bought some SuperDrug four days early
N look
Nothing!
I don't get it x
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/17740936-E61D-4C7A-B4E0-BCBABB2FD4AD-10174-000007853519300C.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

I don't understand pip....?? You have a few more days until af x x

Ive had a horrible day. Will tell you all about it later. 

Xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wats up with ur day hun ?

Me 2 hun well I've been in a horrid mood, af was due today according to ff n me, 
Last month lp was 11 days today I'm day 15 arghh cud cry x


----------



## pipsbabybean

So fed up ...


----------



## WeeNat

Honestly...some women dont get their blazing positives until quite late one. Maybe thats whats going on with you. You are already late!! x x 

Please try not to get your self down x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I no hun I've been googling lol
Just annoying isn't it, wish like Americans we cud just got docs n get bloods !!
X


----------



## WeeNat

Did the spotting stop too? xx

Where is Clare tonight??


----------



## WeeNat

Mmmmmmm...creamy rice pudding :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

God I love rice pud the real deal tho from Scratch 
No I'm stil spouting but it's very light brown and literally a smudge on one liner all day!!

Yh where is miss Clare ?? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

There u r!!! X


----------



## Mrs A

Pip, I really wouldn't worry, no af Is a great sign.

Nat I luuuuurve rice pudding!,
I've a huge craving for crisps! I've eaten like 20 bags in a week!


----------



## Mrs A

I wonder what my temp will do tomorrow?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Just noticed uve put my bfp for feb! I think u can remove it again for now hun I've no luck , tests today have been pants x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I no af is the best sign so far so good x


----------



## WeeNat

So its just a very small amount and your getting it every day? What did last cycle do? Is spotting normal for you??

It was a tesco rice pudding but its still very scrummy!

Mark is away now :cry:...so thats me on my own.

I had a terrible day today. Had to take Lola to a&e... she had a really high temp and she was shaking! Calpol didnt take it down....doctor has said its viral but to make sure she is getting fluid in her and keeping the temp down as best as i can. Poor wee mite!


----------



## Mrs A

Jaiden has had the same before. Try piggybacking ibuprofen and cal pol. Tat should work.

Any rice pudding is fine.


----------



## Mrs A

Your never on your own.......you have us :friends:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O no hun that's horrid but wat Clare said is good u can do the two Together
Bless her hopes she's doin ok

Yh very small amount of cm blood
Last month I spotted 2 days before af but it was alot heavier than this needed a towel n it was dark brown thick clotty sorry tmi xx


----------



## WeeNat

Yeah...i have been doing that. My sis is a nurse so she has given me some advice too. Her cough is so bad girls :(. Her wee face is soo red just now and i have put a thin blanket on her in her bed!! You would do anything for your children, if i could have that bug instead of her having it, i would!!!

Glad to see my two girls on tonight x x


----------



## Mrs A

I really hope this is it for you pip, the spotting doesn't sound too great mind, but I'm sue if af was coming your temp would be down lot more than it is x x


----------



## WeeNat

I still think your preggers pip x x x


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Yeah...i have been doing that. My sis is a nurse so she has given me some advice too. Her cough is so bad girls :(. Her wee face is soo red just now and i have put a thin blanket on her in her bed!! You would do anything for your children, if i could have that bug instead of her having it, i would!!!
> 
> Glad to see my two girls on tonight x x

Oh, same, I would too, I'm sure most mothers would.

So professor Nat, what be your prediction tonight?


----------



## WeeNat

i will be right back... wee girl is up x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm off to bed hunnys, I'm off till Tuesday, speak tomorrow xx


----------



## WeeNat

I would like your temp to go up a wee bit :)

Night night x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh I no hun, just wanna no either way now

Poor note Nat I no we wud do anything wudnt we, fx for a good night for u

I recon temp up Clare mora 36.90 or dip lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Knowing clare it will take a small dip just to prove me wrong... a wee dip tomorra then go up again x x


----------



## WeeNat

I hope so too pip...but i doubt it! This bug she has got is horrid. x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Fx tho hun x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night night I'm shattered to had headache all day gah x


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night ladies.... x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies , my temps comin down ! Must mean af on route ?? U all ok? 
Nat look at u , dpo! U in with a chance ? 
Ooo Clare ur charts look good counting down already hehe x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning peeps. My temp is exactly the same as the last 2 days. Ive NEVER has that before. 

Pip, I hare to say it, but I think you might be right. :-(

Nat, get you with your 4dpo, sooooo pleased for you, told ya we'd be in the TWW together

:hugs: for you both x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh I no hun fx for a rise, been looking thro ff charts for similar to mine, there was a few with dips at 16dpo it then a rise, wishful thinking , I don't feel af at all iykwim 

So glad u two r in the tww together x


----------



## Mrs A

Ur still here with us


----------



## WeeNat

Morning girls...
You're temp ia still high pip. It's a shame we have nothing to compare it to (like another chart of yours).

Im still unsure of my chart. I took my temp at 5...that's what time lola was awake. So it was really 36.44 now just checked it and its 36.63 xxx


----------



## saffy1978

OMG look at your chart.. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!! xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm hanging on by a hair or two lol
X


----------



## WeeNat

You dont normally have a long lp, do u pip... x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Last months was 11 hun!!
I'm completely confused only came off the patch 5th jan tho!
Cycle still adjusting I suppose 
I got a feeling she's on the way now!!


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no pip...fx it doesn't!!!! Xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm losing hope huni just wanna move forward this had been such a long cycle
, and according to my next ov if I conceived baby wud be due Christmas Day! 
Bad timing x


----------



## WeeNat

I know how your feeling huni...ive been there more times than I care to remember. 

If you have just come off the pill in Jan then this could quite well be your body adjusting? 

Your young..healthy and I dont see you trying for too long.


----------



## Mrs A

No, me either. It will happen pip, look at me for example, I've had 2 misscariages one after the other, then a normal cycle last month.

Fx af doesn't come.

What do you girls think of my temps? I've never had 3 solid days with the same temps!

Did you use the corrector on your temp Nat?


----------



## Mrs A

Just did my afternoon temp while im having a lie down on my bed, its The highest it's EVER been at 37.00!and I've just got some lovely heartburn bleugh!


----------



## Mrs A

saffy1978 said:


> OMG look at your chart.. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!! xxx

I knows not really sure what to make of it!

What do you reckon?

I'm still doubtful, but that's to be expected what with the last 6 month roller coaster I've been on.

Sooo glad to have you as a stalker too, and wish we were doing this together for a second time. I miss you <3 my little angel :angelnot:


----------



## WeeNat

Must say I've not seen your temps do that before!!! High is good hun...nit normal for you. 

Yes..took temp at 5 and corrected it x


----------



## Mrs A

Ahh good, that corrector I gave you works it out perfectly. I know, I'm not sure what to make of it, the heartburn is hurrendous! Hope your ok I saw on your chart you've been emotional today x x x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm off to the bank, will be back on later lovely x x x x


----------



## saffy1978

Mrs A said:


> saffy1978 said:
> 
> 
> OMG look at your chart.. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!! xxx
> 
> I knows not really sure what to make of it!
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> I'm still doubtful, but that's to be expected what with the last 6 month roller coaster I've been on.
> 
> Sooo glad to have you as a stalker too, and wish we were doing this together for a second time. I miss you <3 my little angel :angelnot:Click to expand...

I got heartburn with my first born little girl a few days before I found out I was pregnant!! :happydance:

I reckon you're in this time.. your temp is fab!!!! 
 
I miss you too :( so wish I could have another little babba .. never mind hey xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Ok huni...hear you soon x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok I'm bk
Took some time out this avo
Been to my Mums
So cycle 3 here we come
I need me some soy iso
Epo I have
Folic I have
Preseed I have incase
N gonna dtd every other day! 
Wen do I need the soy for?
N does ff start a new chart ?? Or me ? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey huni...im really not the best one to ask as it was clare who gave me all the info...

Your not out yet. ..but im glad you took some time out x


----------



## Mrs A

Aww pip, I'm glad your feeling positive now. Either way were both here for you. 

I've been out today, and bought a greenhouse and seeds etc, I'm in the "growing" mood haha!

I'm just bathing Jaiden, then ill be on to go through everything with you pip. X


----------



## Mrs A

saffy1978 said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saffy1978 said:
> 
> 
> OMG look at your chart.. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!! xxx
> 
> I knows not really sure what to make of it!
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> I'm still doubtful, but that's to be expected what with the last 6 month roller coaster I've been on.
> 
> Sooo glad to have you as a stalker too, and wish we were doing this together for a second time. I miss you <3 my little angel :angelnot:Click to expand...
> 
> I got heartburn with my first born little girl a few days before I found out I was pregnant!! :happydance:
> 
> I reckon you're in this time.. your temp is fab!!!!
> 
> I miss you too :( so wish I could have another little babba .. never mind hey xxxClick to expand...


Oh I soooooo hope your right, my chart looks completely different, and I feel completely different.......l. Soooooo dizzy I feel like I'm on a boat!

I love seeing and reding your input on it, as you know, so hope to see you cheering from the sideline. Can't believe I'm 9dpo tomorrow!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Love your blinkie Clare thank you both talk me thro it shortly I'm opening my bottle of valentine champers tonight ! X


----------



## Mrs A

You go girl. I won't be long, just drowning him Lmao. Xx


----------



## WeeNat

I will be on after 8pm...xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

okey dokey ladies 
feeling the warmth from the champers already lovely job x


----------



## Mrs A

Right you ready, you'll need to remember all of this......


----------



## pipsbabybean

ill try hehe

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...words=soy+isoflavones&sprefix=soy+iso,aps,254

can u look at that which is best
x


----------



## Mrs A

You'll need:

Evening primrose oil
Vitamin b complex (this also has folic acid and zinc in it, so you won't need to take seperate)
Soy isoflavones 40mg tablets from tesco or wherever

Day 1 af take evening primrose oil (epo), vit b complex
Day 2 af take epo and vit b complex
Day 3 af take epo vit b complex and 120mg soy isoflavones so if 40mg tablets, take 3 ll together, at night
Day 4 take the same as day 3
Day 5 take epo vit b complex and 160mg soy isoflavones so again if 40mg. Tablets, take 4
Day 6 take the same as day 5
Day 7 take epo vit b complex and 200mg soy isoflavones,so again if 40mg tablets, take 6. 

No more soy for this month, continue to take epo until positive o, ie shft in temp or positive opk.
Take vit b complex daily, don't stop.

Hope this helps.

You must do opk's in the afternoon from cd7 and bd every other day to increase your chances.


----------



## Mrs A

This is best https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=260787407
And cheaper x


----------



## pipsbabybean

thanks huni can u see the link i put? for amazon
x


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, waste of money when tesco is cheaper and has a higher success rate that I've read about. I know they work, so I personally would rather use that.


----------



## pipsbabybean

i cant go into our tescos, if i order online this will sound daft hubby ex will be doing the home shop orders. hate for her to see my name lol !!
any ideas x


----------



## Mrs A

Get your mate to go get em?


----------



## pipsbabybean

ive no one here to go in hun, very sad aint it :(
can i pay u the pennies and u send them to me? or do i need them sooner than u can post?xx


----------



## Mrs A

If you bank transfer me, they're £4.29 each for 30 tabs that'll last you the one month, and probs around £2 for postage?


----------



## Mrs A

I can post you them on Wednesday, I'm working tomorrow, but you'd have them by Friday, you don't need to take them till cd3 night. It's up to your. I'm literally going to tesco in a bees mins though lol


----------



## WeeNat

Evening all...looks like i may have not ovulated..... :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh thats fine by me hun, pm me me ur mob number, thanks u, tis 3for 2 isnt it wat else can i get lol x


----------



## Mrs A

But then you at as we'll get these ones, you get more for less money!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Swanson-So...HHDY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363638990&sr=8-2


----------



## pipsbabybean

wat about the other one u sed tho the vit ?


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130318_195143_zpsfcbb2577.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

This is better than tesco, it'll last you longer as is 100mg instead of 40mg, so instead of taking 3456 tablets, just take 1 tablet for 2 days then 2 tablets for the last 3 days.

https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/herbal-vitamin-supplements/soya-isoflavones-100mg.aspx


----------



## Mrs A

Vitamin b complex, you can buy that anywhere. Asda etc


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol do i need that many tho. and is that a reliable site lol damn it stupid tescos!x


----------



## WeeNat

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a30398607/opks_after_ovulation

Ok, this makes me happy lol x


----------



## Mrs A

They're defo getting darker Nat, but your Also feeling the same as me, And I've ovulated. There's no mistaking the darkness, but pcos can also mess those up. If you te you opk's off your chart, what happens? Does ff say you still o'd?


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a30398607/opks_after_ovulation
> 
> Ok, this makes me happy lol x


Plonker x x


----------



## WeeNat

Yes...it just gives me the dotted lines x


----------



## Mrs A

I dunno what postage would be pip


----------



## Mrs A

Right, so you've defo o'd. So will ou stop second guessing and stop pissing on those damned stix !!!!?? :hugs:


----------



## WeeNat

Mrs A said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a30398607/opks_after_ovulation
> 
> Ok, this makes me happy lol x
> 
> 
> Plonker x xClick to expand...

^^^Thanks lol


----------



## Mrs A

Pip, have you got epo?.


----------



## WeeNat

lmao....but i am a pissoholic lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Omfg where's she gone?..,


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh hun i have got epo


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> lmao....but i am a pissoholic lol x

Lmfao, imma come up there and piss on you, if you not pack it in and trust for fuck sake! :gun:


----------



## WeeNat

Ha ha...Pip, Clare was stressing there lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

im here im here x


----------



## Mrs A

Right I'm going to tesco, I'm going to get you, some isoflavones, vitamin b complex. It's 3 for 2 do you want 2 soy isoflavones?


----------



## WeeNat

OMG... i actually laughed reading that. 

I've never had anyone threaten to piss on me before!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

yh ok thats great hun ta
ill sort the pennies wen u return xx
thannnnnnnnnnnnnnk youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Mrs A

When I post them, ill know how much it is, then we can sort out money, I trust you not to bump end off, if you do, ill fund your cornwollian ass and kick it.... HARD! Do we have an understanding?


----------



## pipsbabybean

least u no ud be ok if u caught fire nat rofl!!


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> OMG... i actually laughed reading that.
> 
> I've never had anyone threaten to piss on me before!!

Hahaha you ain't never met me then pmsl


----------



## Mrs A

Off to do shopping for the damned country........be back in a bit, wait on for me....?


----------



## WeeNat

I had chocolate for the first time in 3 weeks and was sick straight after....!!! Looks like i dont like it as much as i thought lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh dear.... I've had real huge cravings for crisps, I must have eaten 20 bags this week.
I had a bag Saturday though that were word tasting.....


----------



## WeeNat

Clare you are on the war path tonight, in a funny way...funny ha ha, not funny weird lol!!

Thats very true Pip... fire or being stung by a jelly! x x


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao, I read my posts back, and thought the same Nat. Pagans I'm in a funny haha mood, I keep proper laughing out loud to myself hahaha


----------



## pipsbabybean

sorry clare
(feels bad)
we'll be here huni xx


----------



## Mrs A

Ill be back in about 20 mins x x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Don't feel bad........ I love to help people, I had to go to tesco anyway. X x x xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

okey dokey...
so will ff reset or do i need to do it ??x


----------



## WeeNat

I love your new avitar Pip...You wait until you have your period, when you put a light med or heavy into ff it will automatically put it to cd1.

Clare, you are making me giggle tonight :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

aww thanks hun thought it was time for a change hehe x


----------



## WeeNat

Looks like i may need to change mine too x


----------



## pipsbabybean

hehe i cusdnt fit any more in lol x


----------



## WeeNat

I dont know what i want in my avatar x


----------



## pipsbabybean

lol i no what i want a baby ticker!x


----------



## WeeNat

I would like one of those too and change my status to pregnant :) x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey...


----------



## Mrs A

Shopping mission complete. You owe me £9.52 currently without postage. Ill post it on Wednesday as I'm working tomorrow, ill do it next day delivery, so you'll have it by Thursday. 

Have you started af?.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo ur bk did u but anything nice lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Loving the new avatars!!


----------



## Mrs A

Pineapple...


----------



## WeeNat

Hello...my little pissy friend x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Shopping mission complete. You owe me £9.52 currently without postage. Ill post it on Wednesday as I'm working tomorrow, ill do it next day delivery, so you'll have it by Thursday.
> 
> Have you started af?.

Stil only brown, if Nat txts me ur mob number wud that be ok? Or u pm it then u can txt me ya bank details hun 
Ill sort u out lol x


----------



## Mrs A

MwahahA


----------



## WeeNat

lol...oh the giggles :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

That's a naughty laugh miss !!


----------



## Mrs A

Stoppppp texting arrrrgh I can't take it!


----------



## WeeNat

:)

So, what did you all have for your dinner tonight? x


----------



## Mrs A

Ok..... So predictions?


----------



## Mrs A

Kfc nom nom

This predictions thing has become a nightly occurrence lol


----------



## Mrs A

Pip, I got 60 40mg tablets of soy isoflaones and 90 vitamin b complex. You won't need to take folic acid at the same time, you'll overdose.


----------



## WeeNat

OMG... gassy tonight!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Text overload!!

For tea ? I had gammon n chips was ansome lol

Predictions I dunno same again? X


----------



## pipsbabybean

I heck I don't wanna overdose lol


----------



## Mrs A

Shuuuut uuuup, I feel like your mirroring me a few days go! Me with today actually Jaiden laughed and commented too poooorrrr stinky bum mummy! Rude I say lol


----------



## Mrs A

Ie never had gaming and chips, what's it taste like?


----------



## WeeNat

Right... well so far you have had a cheeky temp!!! Its not doing much, quite lazy to be honest lol!! I reckon it may come down just a tad.... :)


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Right... well so far you have had a cheeky temp!!! Its not doing much, quite lazy to be honest lol!! I reckon it may come down just a tad.... :)

O no...... Won't that be bad?

I think it'll go up a little more...


----------



## WeeNat

Well, i let one go and i have to admit i was offended lol!!!

I know, not meaning to have the same symptoms lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Omfg I <3 pineapple!


----------



## WeeNat

No, i think it will come down a tad then shoot up again x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha ment gammon stupid iPhone user lol


----------



## Mrs A

Ahh ok, I don't mind that, as long as its just a liiiiiitle bit.


----------



## pipsbabybean

WeeNat said:


> Well, i let one go and i have to admit i was offended lol!!!
> 
> I know, not meaning to have the same symptoms lol x

I lol'd
Omfg offended urself
My hubby Is that bad!
I of course am a laaaady n don't do it!


----------



## Mrs A

Lol I thought that, then I thought maybe they had some fandangle meat type. Effect down there in the sticks....... Hahahahaha actually laughed out loud at that myself habahahahahahagahahah twerp that I am :haha: :rofl:


----------



## WeeNat

Mrs A said:


> Ahh ok, I don't mind that, as long as its just a liiiiiitle bit.

Are you talking about pips gammon or my farting clare? lol


----------



## Mrs A

pipsbabybean said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Well, i let one go and i have to admit i was offended lol!!!
> 
> I know, not meaning to have the same symptoms lol x
> 
> I lol'd
> Omfg offended urself
> My hubby Is that bad!
> I of course am a laaaady n don't do it!Click to expand...

Don't make me larrrrrf, you?. A lady?


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Ahh ok, I don't mind that, as long as its just a liiiiiitle bit.
> 
> Are you talking about pips gammon or my farting clare? lolClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: oh dear my dh is going to be wondering wtf I'm laughing at!

I was talking about my temp fart arse!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha to I sat laughing at my phone like a loon!!
Yes a laaaady ill have u no xx


----------



## WeeNat

One would have easy assumed you called me fat arse...!! lol Either way your not far wrong!!

So....i may have some gaming tomorrow...on my x box, you are a fanny lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Hahahahahhahshahahahahagagahaha no a faRt arse!
Pmsl your a loony fanny!


----------



## Mrs A

I <3 my chicka's!!


----------



## WeeNat

Lol...gotta love a loony fanny :winkwink: x


----------



## WeeNat

I Wuv my Chickas too... x x


----------



## Mrs A

Well.......they are quite fanny!


----------



## WeeNat

Furry fanny indeed :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha look i pop away for two secs in its turned lude! Lol
Furry fanny indeed
Haha x


----------



## pipsbabybean

No fur here I may add apart from my fur babies xx


----------



## WeeNat

Ah-hem....Clare started it! ;)


----------



## WeeNat

I say when the man aint home, let it roam lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha yes blame Clare n u agree about the roaming lol


----------



## WeeNat

I shall Pip :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I'm guilty of it too


----------



## WeeNat

Hubby goes away for weeks at a time so i get a day off :) x


----------



## WeeNat

Here.... Clares gone quite. Whats she up to?


----------



## Mrs A

Lol you two really are furry funny.

So we're set on a slight dip before I leave for bed?

Working tomorrow, can text though and ill do my best to text back x x


----------



## Mrs A

Pip,you have a low flow?.


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Here.... Clares gone quite. Whats she up to?

Lmao, you know me sooooo well.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh just light flow if that yet lol how comes u ask hun? X


----------



## Mrs A

Just noticed your change in chart and tickers!

If I'm pregnant this month,ill be due 1st December.


----------



## WeeNat

Yes...just a cheeky wee dip...nothing drastic now!!

oH NO, pIP...WHATS HAPPENED? Crap, i left caps on lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I put in light but no red yet!! Sure it will mora
I'm hasty to move forward
I said early that if we manage it ill be due Xmas day haha gah! X


----------



## WeeNat

Apparently...if i am with child this month, s/he will be due one day before dd bday x


----------



## pipsbabybean

She's gone quiet again? U checking ur fur Clare ?? X


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh so 5th December. If I can I'm hoping they don't want to section me before my due date, I don't want a boring birth month like November.... Tats like nearly made it, but didn't month!


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao, Making a ticker!


----------



## WeeNat

LMAO!!!! Gahhh haaa ha ha ha aha....


----------



## WeeNat

Cant.stop.farting!!!


----------



## Mrs A

:rofl: that was a tad quick for you pip!


----------



## Mrs A

Wonder if my chart will Make it to triphasic tomorrow? Seriously cannot believe I'm 9o, it seems to ave come so quick!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Twinnes!!
I'd love it x


----------



## Mrs A

Me too!


----------



## Mrs A

My mum is a twin,And I ave twin half sisters.... So it's a possibility!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol we got furry pants n fatty pants n me! Not very I keeping in the company of a ladddy ha ha

Serious note: did I read soy makes it possible for twins ? X


----------



## Mrs A

Getting sick of fucking leg cramps!!!! I've had them 3nights running!


----------



## WeeNat

Come quick!!! Hmmmmmm lol

Yes and i will be 5dpo.... or will i lol lol... i know how much thats going to bug you clare but i cant help it x

Twins.... i would love that too lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Yes it's a possibility pip.

I'm ignoring that Nat. X x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh u two have come around quickly look at me at the bk !
Slow n steady wins the race!
Gah
Me n dh have twins both sides x


----------



## WeeNat

Thats a good sign, sure i have read it somewhere...x


----------



## pipsbabybean

If I end up with quadruplets ull be to blame lol


----------



## Mrs A

Lol you ain't a hare pip!!! Or a tortoise


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Thats a good sign, sure i have read it somewhere...x

What is?


----------



## WeeNat

No twins on either side... just red heads. Keeping the red heads alive! I hear they are a dying breed. xxx


----------



## Mrs A

pipsbabybean said:


> If I end up with quadruplets ull be to blame lol

Lord that oils be hillarious!


----------



## WeeNat

The sore legs clare, sure ive seen that in the tww forum before x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Haha that was quick ,
A hare haha I'm making a brood, a flock , a gaggle! Sod it footie team I don't care x


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh that good at, I've not heard of that before, but it's driving me nuts! Be right back x


----------



## pipsbabybean

She's gone to google it lol
I'm off bed ladies spk mora thanks for making me smile after a shitty day 
Here's to us!!xx


----------



## WeeNat

I can hear her tapping away at the search engine lol

Night Night huni, sweet dreams. Thanks for making me smile too x


----------



## WeeNat

Im heading off too x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Night girlies x x x x x. X x x x x x x x xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Morning! ........you were both wrong wmahaha! Can't wait to you what you thinkx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning,,, 
Well I was closest I said stay the same lol
Looks great Clare!!!
Bet ur making a baby

Mines dropped so out I go lol
Xx


----------



## saffy1978

Mrs A said:


> Morning! ........you were both wrong wmahaha! Can't wait to you what you thinkx

up up .. up she goes!! loving your chart!!! :happydance:

Mwah!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no hun it look great doesn't it, so pleased for u Clare x


----------



## WeeNat

Well...I should keep saying its gonna go down a tad coz its always doing the opposite. 

Right hip pain today :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol Nat!
God I'm in a good mood today, spring cleaning!
Bleach cleaning I shud call it loves it

Poor hip Nat xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey girls....
Take a look at these for me...left side is the opks ive taken the last few days..right are the ines I put on ff as positive. Do you agree? ?
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/photostrip-2013-03-19-4_zpsf1382ab6.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/photostrip-2013-03-19-7_zpsbec22482.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

I hope your having a good day x


----------



## WeeNat

Last ones promise...
Thats when they all dried x
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/photostrip-2013-03-19-9_zpsacc43c16.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello hun, cd9 is the best I believe hun , u having a good day ?
I've booked to have my hair done Friday goin bk blonde! Wahoo xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm on fourth day of spotting, but darker but no red blood , any ideas y ? X


----------



## WeeNat

Four day's of spotting and no af...your still in with a chance huni!!!

Either preggo or your body is taking a while to get to full blown af.
Rem I had a week of spotting x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Week of spotting with Lola u mean? Tis a bit odd I must say
2 hardly nothing days
N last two days browner thicker but hardly anything we'll see lol 
I've not tested!! Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey, no I meant when I had that really long cycle. I ended up having spotting a week before I got a normal flow. X xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O ok , god nos wats goin on its redic x


----------



## WeeNat

Feel like pooh today...still got this lower back pain thats radiating into my buttocks lol. Its made me sick...goes away for a while x


----------



## WeeNat

Bet your excited about getting your hair done!! I'm going to book an appointment next month for my eyebrows to get waxed (they are looking rather scary just now whilst im growing them thicker) and my hair cut...growing out my bangs too (thats american slang for fringe...it makes me giggle)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh bangs is a funny word hehe
Yh I am excited, wish it was goin to be easy process but I'm quite red at the no albeit faded so to go blonde is a bit if a mission,
Hehe 
Sorry about ur bum lol xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey my bum is fine...pain has gone away now. Lasted a couple of hours.

I haven't coloured my hair in a vey long...i can only go two colours... darker (which i dont want to do now) and red. I dont think i could pull off red anymore.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww it was brave of me to go brown after bein blonde for urs, I had it fine after maci n the girl messed it up so had no choice but I did like it , just fades to quickly, 
N I made the mistake of asking the hubby which he preferred , guess his answer 
Blonde blooming typical xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

So I tested, wonder If u can see it here
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/122E6E3E-CD27-4F37-845F-3A35393D298F-13152-000009D7B715ABE3.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm not holding out anything for this! 
Just the wierdest af ever x


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee....wellya gotta go with what yer man likes!!! :)


----------



## WeeNat

I think i might...post it in the pregnancy test forum x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wat do u think ? 
I'm not convinced but y me! X


----------



## WeeNat

I dunno huni...i'm suffering from terrible line eye from looking at all my opks. I think there is a glimmer of a line but not sure. Sorry i cant be much help x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

It's ok hun where Clare she sees everything lol x


----------



## WeeNat

I know....clare and her amazing eyes lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Not feeling too great...very crampy tonight. I hope im not catching wee ones horrible bug... x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O I hope not, how's she doin I was meanin to ask hun xx


----------



## WeeNat

She is still running a temp and still off her food. She slept in the bed with me last night and i think she got a better sleep, unlike me lol!

Clare will be home about 9 tonight so she will be on after then x


----------



## Mrs A

Here wirlies!

There's a bloody pink line on that pip!

I'm confused by your pain Nat, although I had pain when my temp dipped.

If your still getting brown, it'll go red if and when your temp drops below the coverline.

Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

FFS Jaiden stealing the ipad, won't be long x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Have you caught Jaiden yet?

I dont get my pain either. Cant recall having this before x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I don't get it of course I've been googling bfps after af! Damn it 
I put my chart bk up 
Temp stil above cover line for now. 
I also found a few charts like mine with a mass dip at cd16 ish n it shot bk up n got late bfp
Ffs it's making me bonkers or obsessed!
Hello Clare me dear lol good day
Hope Lola's on the mend soon huni nothing worse x


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/763593-thought-you-had-period-then-bfp-3.html 
Last post describes me to a t!


----------



## WeeNat

Im glad you have put your chart back huni!!! SO, i dont have line eye :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm so confused !
Dunno wat to think
I only temped once this morning I usually do it a few times to make sure as mouth temping I find awkward lol


----------



## Mrs A

Pip, text me that pic. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ill try hun x


----------



## Mrs A

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=584865&d=1363727048


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wats that picci?? Urs? X


----------



## Mrs A

Thats mine.

Just checked out your ic, there is 100% huge pink line there Hun.


----------



## Mrs A

Hey saff!! :wave:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O I dunno stupid tests lol y me x


----------



## Mrs A

It's oh so quiet!.......


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I'm
Hear just reading up lol
U ok hun x


----------



## Mrs A

Bored. I'm gonna be off in. Few mins, am knackered xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok hun u off mora? X


----------



## Mrs A

Yep, posting your stuff.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Cool beans hun thank u xx


----------



## Mrs A

No worries. Night. X x x


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhh Nat, where did you spring from?


----------



## WeeNat

Hey girls...lola was sick in her bed and all over herself...had to strip the bed then give her a bath!! Honestly feel like im a single parent most of the time. Hubs wont be home until the 8th of April!!

Just about to look at your test clare x


----------



## Mrs A

Awww :hugs: to Lola x x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Hmm...this comp isnt the best for looking at tests...hows it looking at your end!! I wonder what your chart will do the morra x


----------



## Mrs A

It's there. But faint. I'm not worrying, I KNOW I'm pregnant. I think it'll say the same or go up. I've got frigging leg cramps..... Again :grr:


----------



## Mrs A

What do you think it'll do?


----------



## WeeNat

Ha ha...your temp loves doing the opposite of what i say!!! So, in that case, should go down a tad :winkwink: x


----------



## Mrs A

Lol love it. I reckon your implanting


----------



## pipsbabybean

I love how you know!
I cudnt see it because if the picci on the slant hun can u do one straight? X


----------



## Mrs A

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=27798


----------



## Mrs A

I do. Ive known since 2dpo, the same as I did with Jaiden. I've been dizzy 100% of the tie since then


----------



## WeeNat

I dunno, this just seems too good to be true! :(

Deffo something going on!!

Love how positive your being hun!....Your well on your way to your :bfp:!! Bring it on!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks Hun. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O
I'm not doubting I hun, it's ace! X


----------



## Mrs A

Going to Do a frer tomorrow x


----------



## WeeNat

It will be interesting to see what all our temps do tomorrow x


----------



## WeeNat

Your not working tomorrow are you clare? x


----------



## Mrs A

Nope Im back Thursday and Friday. Then off till next Thursday!


----------



## WeeNat

Coolio....look forward to seeing your test x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wicked hun excited for the frer I'm off to
Bed now ladies, night night xx


----------



## Mrs A

Me too. Night x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night Pip!!

I hope im able to sleep through to 8am now so i can get an honest temp x x


----------



## Mrs A

Me too xx


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night all x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies!
So the witch is here full force, 
So is this cd1 now?
Also I noticed the epo I have is high strength 1000mg 
is that ok Clare ?? X


----------



## Mrs A

Feeling a little deflated today
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130320_080249_zpse3a65eab.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/Screenshot_2013-03-20-07-53-18_zps5fce9d5f.png


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey huni, is there nothing on ur test at all ?? I can't tell looks Like a lil summit , sorry about ur dip, might be nothing x


----------



## Mrs A

Looks. Just like my last cycle did, although sleep was shite, sleep at 11pm up at 1am, 4am,7am, then 7.45am, so not really 4hours sleep to take temp properly.


----------



## Mrs A

It's bloody snowing......again!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Pants sleep is no good hun is it, see wat tomorrow brings, did u see wat I asked about the epo?

Snow! The sun is shinning here x


----------



## Mrs A

Yeah. That's fine epo just increases your cm, so the more the better. X x


----------



## Mrs A




----------



## Mrs A

I hope Nat is ok,haven't heard from her this morning, and she hasn't updated updated her temp yet. She does it at 8am usually ......


----------



## pipsbabybean

Pants sleep is no good hun is it, see wat tomorrow brings, did u see wat I asked about the epo?

Snow! The sun is shinning here x


----------



## Mrs A

You just posted the same thing or am I going mad?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ha yh phone did I didn't wtf ! Hehe x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I hope it's not Lola ? 
Bless her 
X


----------



## Mrs A

I was just thinking the same. Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

She's just updated her temp zx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O yh I see x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Love ur garden huni , do u own ur house?
We rent here
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/120B5F10-C7C5-428B-A49F-4D496F2C3F89-13748-00000AC2600562FD.jpg
Got told this month they have to sell it 
Wish we cud afford it x


----------



## WeeNat

Hello ladies...ive missed heaps.
Im goinh to look at that test again clare as ive quickly read past it with just a glance.
I wouldn't worry too much about your temp...its still quite high for lack of sleep!!

Sorry to hear that witch got you pip...clean slate to start again. At least this time your more used to taking your temp and havw something to compare your chart to.

I had a bad sleep myself up until 4 this morning...I did vomit too. I really hope it haven't caught anything. Feel fine right now mind.

We had over 2 inches of snow yesterday x


----------



## Mrs A

No we rent, it was built in 2008 and was the show house on the row, so ha a garage, the bigger garden. It has all the show house curtain fancy poles and pictures lol


----------



## Mrs A

It's still snowing here, but not so heavy xx


----------



## Mrs A

:blush:I've discarded that ugly looking temp dip :blush:

Actually decided to leave it but have put a note


----------



## Mrs A

Blauugh the heartburn is making me feel reeeeally sick!


----------



## WeeNat

I cant see a line on the pic butbif I recall you got a pos late in your cycle x x


----------



## Mrs A

I got nothing till 13 dpo with jaiden


----------



## Mrs A

When I misscarried both tie I got it at 10dpo cause my usual lp is 11 day


----------



## WeeNat

I still dont think ive ovulated...my post o temps are too low
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/Screenshot_2013-03-20-10-04-18_zpsb1bc77a7.png


----------



## Mrs A

You've also been unwell. What's your opk's doing?


----------



## WeeNat

Ive not tested today but nothing on them yesterday. ..just a light line x


----------



## Mrs A

Dd. if you didnt o, you'd have a decent line on them by now


----------



## WeeNat

Yes but I didnt o until cd22 last cycle and thats in another 5 day's x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun ull have to try an opk in a few days n see if u pick up anything,
I dread to think wat this cycle will do
Last month it was 21 days this month it was 36 ish 
Shocking!
X


----------



## WeeNat

Aye...I think I will. I hope yhe soy hasn't messed with my cycle :(


----------



## Mrs A

It doesn't increase the time to o as far as I'm aware, it only brings it forward.

I just took a pic of my dried test....


----------



## WeeNat

Put it up....I wanna see x


----------



## Mrs A

My phones being gay, ill message you it and you can it it up? Xx


----------



## Mrs A

Sent


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/Screenshot_2013-03-20-10-59-07_zpsd934514d.png
Without cross hairs x


----------



## Mrs A

This month looks different from 14


----------



## WeeNat

Yes but this month at cd14 was when I started waking up at different times x x


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhhh ok, I'm willing to go with that. Lets see what happens with your temps and opk's in the next 5 days then. X x x x


----------



## WeeNat

If it dips tomorrow then I will know for sure that I havent xx


----------



## Mrs A

Yes. That's agreeable defo. X


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/IMG_20130320_105007_zpsf7de60be.jpg

Dried test


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/IMG_20130320_120518_zps65bcfa08.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Im seeing shadows of a line


----------



## Mrs A

I dunno what I can or can't see.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I can see lines on both hun x


----------



## Mrs A

Shuuuut uuuup.ive put a post in preg test


----------



## WeeNat

Gonna look x


----------



## Mrs A

Ace xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Me to x


----------



## WeeNat

Oooooooooooooooo.....clare...........not only do me and pip see lines, other ppl see them too x x


----------



## saffy1978

Mrs A said:


> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/IMG_20130320_105007_zpsf7de60be.jpg
> 
> Dried test

I can see a line on that one x


----------



## Mrs A

saffy1978 said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/IMG_20130320_105007_zpsf7de60be.jpg
> 
> Dried test
> 
> I can see a line on that one xClick to expand...

This one is the only one I see a line on too, but I don't trust it, it was dried before I took the picture. X x


----------



## Mrs A

Did an afternoon test

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/th_20130320_175438_zpsf5711c54.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

All posted pip, you'll receive them tomorrow. You owe me £15.64 all in. X x


----------



## Mrs A

Lonely......I'm so lonely :cry:


----------



## Mrs A

Getting af cramps......but I don't get them when I have af. :confused:


----------



## saffy1978

Mrs A said:


> saffy1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/IMG_20130320_105007_zpsf7de60be.jpg
> 
> Dried test
> 
> I can see a line on that one xClick to expand...
> 
> This one is the only one I see a line on too, but I don't trust it, it was dried before I took the picture. X xClick to expand...

it looks pink though xxx I'm staying positive for you my lovely xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey ladies sorry been into my mums today , thanks hun ill sort that money asap xx


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks saff.<3

Hey pip, no worries xx


----------



## Mrs A

Omfg I've just had to squeeze too of the biggest white headed spots I've had in a while!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Quick question I've money in my PayPal , do u have PayPal wud that be easier or not Clare? X


----------



## Mrs A

No cause its a nightmare to get it out back to the bank x


----------



## WeeNat

Hey all...went and visited my sister today...I needed out. Plus is brightened lola up...she loves her auntie.

Ive had this niggling headache...not sore just fuzzy and have been feeling nauseous all day. If it weren't for my daughter being unwell I would be excited lol.

I cant see a line on that afternoon test Clare but keep positive!! You have all the right signs x x


----------



## WeeNat

Comp wanted to send that msg twice lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Lol. Your either coming down with seething, or your preggo!

No I can't either, but then I can't see anything on any of them except the evap.


----------



## WeeNat

I bet im coming with a bug....bet I havent o'd yet!!! :(


----------



## Mrs A

Haha just looked at your chart Nat, you've had the same stuff I had at 5-6dpo. Backache too x x


----------



## Mrs A

Make that 3 times lmao


----------



## Mrs A

Hey saff :wave:


----------



## WeeNat

Weird...cant get over my opks though. My head is full of doubt x


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry girls, I'm feeling really lonely and emotional tonight. Xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Im here huni :hugs:....sorry I havent been on today x x


----------



## Mrs A

It's not your fault,I'm just having one of those"on my own" kinda days, jaidens been a little .... Today and. Shouted at him, and smacked his bum, he was bare bummed, so it left a red mark. Then I heard him telling dh 'mummy smacked me' it jut broke my heart, and now I feel like a bad mother.


----------



## Mrs A

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/156270.html?u=1
This looks like mine if you push the o back one day!


----------



## WeeNat

Your not a bad mum. So dont you ever think that!!!!

That chart is very much like yours, spooky!!!

Not feeling sick just now...can ovulation cause sickness??


----------



## Mrs A

I'm off to bed. 
Working tomorrow and Friday, so probably see ya'll Saturday, unless I'm on after work.

Fx for higher temps or ya, and hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## Mrs A

I wouldn't say so, is never made me feel sick anyway. I think your implanting, and I think it'll be your month. X x x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks huni....I will have a look at your chart tomorrow.

Drop me a text when you want.

Night night x x


----------



## Mrs A

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/f/ovulation_pain.htm

Night night x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks chicky...your always so helpful. Night night x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey ladies sorry its been one of those nights, got terrible cramps n feel eurgh , wanna curl up n do bugger all,
Hope ur both ok? Xxx night :(


----------



## WeeNat

Hey girls...like my new cross hair less chart? 
Anyway, I saw this and thought of us googling symptoms etc 
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/480159_604379786258145_2130934378_n_zps2f0a1d90.jpg


----------



## pipsbabybean

umm huni where did ya cross hairs go???
funny picci btw xx


----------



## WeeNat

I don't think ive ovulated so instead of my temps taken at 5am then uaing calculator to give me new temp ive used the original temps. When I did that its taken my crosshairs away. Doesn't bother me...xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

o pants, i no u knew u didnt o. hopefully i will get my soy iso today off the lovely clare x


----------



## WeeNat

Yeah...I guess you just know huh.

Shouldnt be long until you get your package through x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh shud be home now I'm at my dads heading home shortly, x


----------



## WeeNat

Looks like my other cycles now
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/Screenshot_2013-03-21-18-24-58_zpsd2c74b75.png


----------



## pipsbabybean

Evening ladies hope ur both well xx


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Looks like my other cycles now
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/Screenshot_2013-03-21-18-24-58_zpsd2c74b75.png

Bloody hell, doesn't it just.

Hey girls, I've been having the oddest discharge.

Kinda orangy brown type on on my Knicks, bugger all there when I wiped nod nothing I can find iykwim?.


----------



## WeeNat

Strange...wonder what your temp will do tomorrow.

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Mrs A

Yeh I wonder the same, I still think I'm well and truly out though. I'm due af tomorrow. 

Have you ever heard of orangy cm?


----------



## WeeNat

Mrs A said:


> Yeh I wonder the same, I still think I'm well and truly out though. I'm due af tomorrow.
> 
> Have you ever heard of orangy cm?

Ive looked it up before and didnt find much on it...?? x
I hope af stays away x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I hope af stats away hun, never had orange cm, 
U no wat I'd do google it lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Me too. I'm sooo tired I'm off to bed Hun, speak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## Mrs A

Pip did you get your stuff I posted?


----------



## WeeNat

Aw night night chicky x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Im off too chickas x x x

Night night x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey Clare It came but needed signing for so ill go get it in the morning, after 2 days of actual bleeding it nearly over already x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning ladies. Dip below coverline af due today x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Hun! 
Sorry
R u working today ? X


----------



## WeeNat

Hey girls....popping on quick to show you something I got today. 

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/20130322_124230_zpsf365a26a.jpg

May have started surging last night as im sure I felt something pop 20mins ago.
Shame hubby not here. Thats another cycle missed x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wow hun!!!
Great lines
Stupid timing 

Had my hair done! I'm getting blonder yey
That's great hun so pleased for u
My hairdresser made me giggle today she knows we are trying lol typical I tell her everything
She sed to me if I didn't no any better I'd say u were preg
Cos my hair was thicker than normal n so full
I wish she was right
She sed it relates to af to! Correct there lol

Hope ur both ok?
Got my soy so start tonight yey xx


----------



## WeeNat

Sounds nice...I like a change with my hair now and again but i wouldnt go short again.

Im off just nowbto get wee one off to bed.
Will be on later.

Crazy dark line isnt it!! Nearly black when it dried 

Catch ya soon xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok huni, any chance u dtd before he went away ? Was just thinking
Mine is the shortest it's been in years wen I had maci it was down my bk x


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls, I'm tired so won't be on tonight.

I'm off work till next Thursday, so that's something.

:grr: af


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm shattered to hun, sorry that damn witch evil cow !
Off to take my soy! Yum yum lol xx


----------



## Mrs A

Glad you received it.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh huni thank u x


----------



## WeeNat

Hey gals...im nick nacked too!!


----------



## WeeNat

Last time we dtd was cd13 pip....typical lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

O ago is week ago then ! Gah
Well I've taken my soy n jumped in bed shatterd I am to
Spk mora chickas :) xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Night night my lovlies xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Morning ladies. Hope your both ok. Waiting to see what your temp today is Nat!

Congrats on o x x x


----------



## Mrs A

Oh dear, I just checked what my due date would be if I fall this cycle!


----------



## saffy1978

Mrs A said:


> Oh dear, I just checked what my due date would be if I fall this cycle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 586775

awww.. that would be lovely :) 

how you feeling today? you have a temp rise again? x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning, is that due date good or bad? I guess if you were wanting a present, a baby would top of the list. 

Temp went down a smudge but it should climb tomorrow x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies , yh my due date wud be roughly the same Clare for this cycle fxd yet again xx


----------



## Mrs A

saffy1978 said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I just checked what my due date would be if I fall this cycle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 586775
> 
> 
> awww.. that would be lovely :)
> 
> how you feeling today? you have a temp rise again? xClick to expand...

Feeling a little more positive today, onto the next cycle. 
Not really fussed, would be able to have that date anyway, I'm sure I'd probably have a section at 39 weeks which would work out 17th ish

Wird temp rise. Nght before Last iwas freezing, and Had thick pjs on. Last night was sooooo hot and had bugger all on!

Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Mrs A

That'd be odd, all three of us due around christmas!

Can't wait to see what your temp does, I've been researching soft cups today, snd at some point I need to dare to go out in the masses of snow we had to go get my isoflavones! Think I might take baby asprin this cycle too


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> saffy1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I just checked what my due date would be if I fall this cycle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 586775
> 
> 
> awww.. that would be lovely :)
> 
> how you feeling today? you have a temp rise again? xClick to expand...
> 
> Feeling a little more positive today, onto the next cycle.
> Not really fussed, would be able to have that date anyway, I'm sure I'd probably have a section at 39 weeks which would work out 17th ish
> 
> Wird temp rise. Nght before Last iwas freezing, and Had thick pjs on. Last night was sooooo hot and had bugger all on!
> 
> Makes no sense to me.Click to expand...

Do u find urself knowin wen ur temp will rise
I could if predicted mine was up as soon as I woke up
Tis a weird feelin
Far to in tune with my self lol
Defo not fussed just wanna be preg lol 
Why wud u have a section hun ??
X


----------



## Mrs A

I had a planned section with Jaiden, he was frank breech, so would defo have aohe, no way a baby's coming outta my foof!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe is frank feet first? I forget xx


----------



## Mrs A

No bum first. His feet were stuck up by his head and the backs of his knees were level with his shoulders! He had leaking fluid and no room, he came out blue and in shock peeing and pooing on me lol.


----------



## WeeNat

Gosh...poor jaiden. Lola came out and crapped all over the midwifes arms. I reckon I will have anothwr c-section too. Xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O heck I didn't no hun, I saw someone in here gave both at home feet first ! Eek
X


----------



## Mrs A

Omg. Id never do that. Its such a risk for both baby and mummy xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

I no it's crazy I'm not sure she Knee baby was that way until it was to late
Crazy stuff 
I've wen in a bad mood today!
Maci is grumpy to doesn't help lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Evening ladies x


----------



## WeeNat

Evening...hows your mood tonight x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Slightly improved lol
Not a great deal mind ... U ok ? X


----------



## WeeNat

Im ok...not crampy tonight. Those soy defo work. Never felt o pain liks that before...and ive turned into a right nymphomaniac :blush: but my hubby is away and its killing me...so I think I may take soy again next cycle...however, i must warn hubby I will destroy him next month lmao.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lmao
I had a very powerful urge today to! It must be doin summit 
I'm not complaining since maci my lack of sex drive is shocking ! X


----------



## WeeNat

Well be warned...these tablets are ha-mazing!!!! :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

I best warn him! 
Hehe hope this is our month x


----------



## WeeNat

Fx hun...If I conceive next month then baby will be due 17th jan x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww that's my bros birthday hehe fx for us all huni xx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks...well im popping off now. Going to get an early night x x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ok huni spk Mora xx


----------



## Mrs A

Funny you should say that Nat, I've also been feeling very nymph like lmao. Fx for us all x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol we'll be renamed the nymphos on soy soon ! Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Y has my chart got crazy stats right thro it ?? X


----------



## Mrs A

Ooh I don't know pip. It'll sort itself out soon.

Morning to you both, we've had at least 11 inches of snow here so far. In fact I don't think I've seen snow like this in a looooong time.

Was intending to go get some softcups today. Not sure if ill make it or not :-(

Hope your both ok, I loved my iso sleep last night!


----------



## pipsbabybean

O god iso sleep is sooo good! 

I've some how got a chart on ff from 2008 haven't a clue think that mucking it up need to delete it, it's blank anyway x
Lets see the snow hun?
I can't believe ur 2 days behind me in cycle lol x


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130324_091930_zps9fc866ab.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130324_091853_zps3bbad42f.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Your o in 11days and ill o in 10 days lmao


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wow some snow! I no I can't
Believe U caught me up lol my ticker is wrong tho
I haven't a clue wen ill o now hopefully in the middle lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Hello everyone...

Wow...I hope yiu have a snow sledge clare, thats a crazy amount of snow. We have none at all and im glad, im sick of the white stuff. Lots of people getting time off work tho.

Yes pip, clare is a crafty wee soul at catching up with you...she is a smooth ovulator (instead of smooth operator...hee hee)

So I have crosshairs...but the day before my blazing positive which is a tad worring lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nat I love that smooth ovulator!!
I don't get ff giving u crosshairs before 
Clare may help u there ? Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Unless I was catching the end of my surge...I did cramp that day whivh means I was releasing an egg xx
Bet your now singing smooth ovulator in your head lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh could of been hun the end if ur surge, 

Yh I was singing it haha x


----------



## Mrs A

I'd say ff is right with your temps too Hun, you probably as you say caught the end of your surge.

I know haven't seen so much snow in a long time. It's stopped now, but I'm sure it'll restart later. Glad I'm off till Thursday!

Smooth ovulation mwahaha always cd 13 so it seems. I'm taking 200mg iso's each time this time, might even take it for an extra day for the crack lmao.

Been looking at this fabbo thing as I literally DETEST pads and tampons. Not sure if its worth it though.

https://femmycycle.com/


----------



## Mrs A

Also soy bought your o 3days forward!


----------



## WeeNat

Im defo gonna take it again. That cup look fantastic. Ive got a femmecup but I found it difficult to take out but that ring on the femmycycle looks easy to remove!!
I stopped using tampons after my first mc in 2008 and I hate pads but use them...I may be with you on the femmycycle, looks comfy

Im with ff too....felt o cramps that day I had the dip. X x 

Smooooooth ovulator.


----------



## Mrs A

I dunno If I wanna pay £30! Think I'm going to go with this https://www.boots.com/en/Mooncup-Size-A_27688/

I know it's not too much cheaper, but it means I can go and get it now and use it for both af and ttc!


----------



## WeeNat

Ah...didnt see the price lol.

I have my femmycup but I wish it had a ring, would help witg pulling it out x


----------



## WeeNat

Looked at femmycycle on ebay and it came up with bike shorts lmao x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol cycle shorts x


----------



## Mrs A

I've bought, and am now using the mooncup.

I have to say, it's an odd feeling knowing I'm currently bleeding into a cup, that nobody can see. There is no way I couldn't get it out, it's literally sat, just inside.


----------



## Mrs A

Hi guest! :wave:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Oooo I wud be the same hun ,
Bit of a odd feelin I bet x


----------



## Mrs A

But I actually can't feel a thing. I think it's great. X


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Looked at femmycycle on ebay and it came up with bike shorts lmao x

You gonna change your ticker?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Me? Yh I will x


----------



## Mrs A

No Nat Hun. But you too lol x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol I tried stupid thing wont copy now x


----------



## Mrs A

Just had a shower..... No need to worry bout pads, blood, tampons....... I'm sold. LOVE IT!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm gonna have to look into this! We have moved ?x


----------



## Mrs A

I've asked to move seeing as we're using this as our journals really.


----------



## Mrs A

:coffee:Hello......yet another guest. Wonder who you might be. Pmsl


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh think it's a good idea hun x


----------



## Mrs A

I'm 100% sure I know who the "guests" are, just wish they'd mind their own business really, or log in.
:gun:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O really ? 
It's a little rude I must say
I can't see on my phone :(


----------



## Mrs A

This is what I see


----------



## pipsbabybean

O yh hun I know just wish I cud say hehe I'm Savin for an iPad x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ladies wat do u make of this opk??
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/554576DC-AEEF-4D95-9EB1-9CC775D88FA5-6261-00000497D04A330D.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Oooh looking good!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Early isn't it cd5 ?? X


----------



## Mrs A

You should do a hpt.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I thought that ? It is dried
If I was... My temps don't show it right?


----------



## Mrs A

Lord help me, I just had this odd heavy like feeling, like you do when you think your tampon needs changing, so I thought we'll its been 5 hours ill go empty the cup. Easy as pie to get out, but i must be bloody heavy today, cause it was full, like brimming, it's odd seeing such dark blood that doesn't hurt iykwim


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I think it wud freak me out hun


----------



## Mrs A

I mean it's fine, actually quite excited to see how much I bleed between now and bedtime! Weird I know. Where's Nat tonight?

Did you do a test?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I bet I'm very inquisitive to
Like to no how we work lol
Gonna test shortly x


----------



## Mrs A

Ok, I'll be here waiting. Have to say, I'm totally sold on no pads or tampons again!


----------



## WeeNat

Hey ladies...so whats happening with the thread. Just read through what I missed.

The cups are wonderful and amazing to see how much blood you loose. Also very good to see what flow your having.


----------



## WeeNat

Why does my status say im off line lol??


----------



## Mrs A

It says your online!
I'm sick of the visitors to our journals, so I've asked for it to be moved to ttc journals where you have to be logged in x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

This is gonna sound daft , Clare do u just flush the blood away ??
I tested no
Hold at all not even enough pee lol ill do another before bed
Do u think its the soy? X


----------



## WeeNat

Ah, it said i want after i posted...weird, must be my internet.

I see what you mean by the guests Clare, have you herd anything back about changing?


----------



## WeeNat

Oh and i will change my ticker lol x


----------



## Mrs A

No, heard nothing yet.

Pip, the soy will not give you a dark opk this early, so you are either pregnant or going to o soon


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> Oh and i will change my ticker lol x

Ahhh good, it's driving me nuts lol


----------



## WeeNat

***Missed my girls today*** :)


----------



## Mrs A

I missed you too. Mind you was busy playing with my cup mwaahhaha


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> No, heard nothing yet.
> 
> Pip, the soy will not give you a dark opk this early, so you are either pregnant or going to o soon

O my !! Who knows 
I'm
So confused


----------



## WeeNat

Ticker changed... :). I was over at my folks having sunday roast!!! Yuuuuuuuuum!!!!!

OOooooh pip...!!


----------



## WeeNat

Clare im 4 days early!!! This is the shortest cycle ive ever had!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Can i ask your advice, im booked in to get my wisdom teeth removed next month... what happens if its around o day? Will that hurt my chances???


----------



## Mrs A

Seeeeee!

I knew I'd be good for something!


----------



## Mrs A

:wave: michelle


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'd love to no wats goin on ! 
Missed u nats
Nice yummy roast. X


----------



## Mrs A

No, should be fine, as long as its not after o


----------



## WeeNat

You have been fantastic my little twinkle toes :) x


----------



## Mrs A

Noooooo. Just what I'm here for, mummy for you both xx


----------



## WeeNat

Thats the thing, i get them out on 15 april and the 29 april :(


----------



## Mrs A

Can't you bring them forward?


----------



## Mrs A

Where will you be in your cycle?


----------



## WeeNat

Bang on around o day and after o day :(


----------



## Mrs A

I can't imagine why it would make any difference, I'd have it done, I had a filling at 8dpo this month xx


----------



## WeeNat

Ok, thats will be ok. Im needing to go into hospital as they have grown in sideways. Have to keep these dates as mark will be home around these dates lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Right, off to watch tv, ive my iso's and get some lovely Iso sleep. X x


----------



## pipsbabybean

I just thought shall I take them
N get in bed , nice iso sleep 4 tabs tonight wahoo lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Ha ha, enjoy your iso sleep my dear. Im off too my chickas x x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Night my lovelies xx


----------



## Mrs A

Morning lovelies. How are your charts doing, and did you test pip?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello
Did last night cudnt see anything
Surely if I was it wud be a clear Line by now
So take it o is on route v early 
U ok ? X


----------



## Mrs A

Im fine. Loved emptying my cup this morning. Taking jaiden swimming soon. Nats late up. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol ur cup !
Ooo swimming
Wats the snow like now ? 
I've gotta wait in for the estate agent great x


----------



## Mrs A

Stopped now, but turned into ice!


----------



## WeeNat

Morning my lovelies,

Glad your enjoying your cup Claire lol x x

Must be going to o early pip x x


----------



## WeeNat

Reckon you may o early clare? Check out your temp this morning x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Arghh ice is worse , 
Ill opk at lunch n post it up , hubby off thurs thro til wed next week if only the o cud wait a few days please lol x


----------



## Mrs A

You may be in with a chance pip,I don't think you'll o before Wednesday.

Get your temp Nat!

Don't think ill. O early, just higher now than in a few days cause I started my iso's a day earlier and am taking the full dose.

When was the last :sex: Nat?


----------



## pipsbabybean

I hopes not to
Got some dead sperms to get rid of first to lol it's been a while !!
X


----------



## WeeNat

We bd cd13 I think...I hope your brain isn't processing any thoughts that I could be preggo. Lol. I always get a dip in my chart, normally 5 dpo...its normal for me chicka x x


----------



## Mrs A

So 6 days before o?.............


----------



## Mrs A

Looks like your chart is going to be the same 33 day cycle as it was last march?


----------



## Mrs A




----------



## WeeNat

Reckon so huni...yes 6 days before and that chart in march we bd through the entire fertile time lol. I read that clomid (soy iso) can elevate your temps when you take them. 

Pip...get rid of those old spermies lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Yes, they do elevate your temps. Which is why my chart looks a little different cause I started early and am not increasing my dose daily x


----------



## pipsbabybean

im hoping hes not got football tonight, so difficult beginning of the week,
n tomorrow we have his two kids ..
keep ya fx girls footballs off lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Defo hope football is off girlie...x


----------



## WeeNat

10 days until af....girls, this is my 5th month not being in the tww...gah x


----------



## Mrs A

Booooo :grr: :gun:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Nat !!
I think u shud kidnap ur own hubby lol
X


----------



## Mrs A

I just checked the gender prediction calendar, as long as I concieve between now and December this year, it will apparently be a girl. I'm predicted a girl on April, may, June, july, August, September, October and November!!


----------



## WeeNat

I know lol....but he will be around next month. Xx


----------



## WeeNat

Aw. ... I hope you get a girl chicky x x


----------



## Mrs A




----------



## Mrs A

Lmao as much as I'd love a girl to have one of each, I'd prefer another boy. :-s


----------



## WeeNat

If I conceived this cycle it would have been a boy...but the next boy conception woild be dec the rest are girls. I would like a boy this time :(


----------



## Mrs A

Boys are sooooo easy!


----------



## WeeNat

As old fashioned as this sounds but I would love ro give hub a boy. All his sisters had girls...just would be nice x


----------



## Mrs A

My hubby was desperate for a girl last time round x x


----------



## WeeNat

When you start the tww clare I will be having af and on my soy x


----------



## Mrs A

At least well be keeping the other one going. Xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Like you new avatar :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Well estate agents been now
So depressing thinking we will have to move again


----------



## Mrs A

Fanks!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Footballs on! Ffs 
Like he's gonna want to after he's been running around for n hour x


----------



## WeeNat

Jump into the shower wiyh him again lol.
Sorry you might have to mive again pip :(


----------



## Mrs A

Im sat in the pool watching my boys play x


----------



## Mrs A

:wave: guest


----------



## pipsbabybean

Guest again? Lol
Yeh I will have to shower jump him
Better by him some red bull
X


----------



## WeeNat

Ha ha....yes, give the red bull to him and then give it to him lol

Will be on at about 830 girls...putting lola to bed x


----------



## pipsbabybean

No need I caught him before footie haha
X


----------



## Mrs A

Habahahahahahagahahah. Good job pip. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

'salutes' why thank u clare hehe


----------



## WeeNat

He he...nice one!!


----------



## Mrs A

NAt do you ave what's app?


----------



## WeeNat

Dont think I do clare x


----------



## Mrs A

........I think you do x


----------



## WeeNat

Ha ha....its a new phone, how do I check lolx


----------



## pipsbabybean

i had to pay for it 69p lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Im confused...what is what app?? Ive checked my mobile...


----------



## pipsbabybean

it willl be in the app store hun x


----------



## WeeNat

Ok...gonna having a peak x


----------



## WeeNat

Ah, msger. Used to have it...are you both on it??


----------



## Mrs A

If you press your apps button (lots of square looking things) it'll be in there. I have it and your name is in there, although you said you got it the other day pip, and your not in there..... Weird xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hmmm...I dont like the list of things I have to agree too. It says it can make calls witjout my permission etc x


----------



## Mrs A

Blah I have it x


----------



## Mrs A

It's free to send pics xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

i cud see u x


----------



## WeeNat

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a536/WeeNat/Screenshot_2013-03-25-21-26-28_zps5132ad45.png


----------



## Mrs A

Oolong I don't like that! Imma delete it!


----------



## Mrs A

Done. Deleted!


----------



## WeeNat

There is lists of things it does...from knowing your exact location...your bills for the phone etc.i do not like apps like this...call me paranoid but I always check these things before I download x


----------



## Mrs A

Lol, I never bother. Wish I did though, mind you, that's I suppose what your for.


----------



## WeeNat

Messenger play seems ok??


----------



## Mrs A

Ok


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww wat cost me 69p man lol


----------



## Mrs A

Lol you must have a gay phone mwahaga


----------



## WeeNat

Oh I dunno lol x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol way phones u got? Mines iPhone 4


----------



## WeeNat

Its a Samsung s3


----------



## pipsbabybean

Don't no
Much about them
Think Gav has the s3 mini lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Mines an s3 too.i have an iPhone 4 too, but it's shite!


----------



## WeeNat

Maybe its an s2 lol...im poops at tec lol x


----------



## Mrs A

Yours is an s2 lovey, mine is an s3. We've had this conversation before.

I'm in a low mood this evening, need a good cry me thinks. Been watching memorial videos :cry:


----------



## WeeNat

Oh hun...its all the hormones. 
Found out hubs aint back until the 12th of april now... cutting it a bit fine for o day. His job sucks ass.


----------



## WeeNat

Erm..o day is the 24th...my brain has taken a vacation lol..

Just a question, if im 4dpo and I got my pos opk on 1dpo and I was cramping on 2dpo...what the heck does that mean???


----------



## Mrs A

Bloody hell. Blubbing at them is not a good look!

Off to bed. Iso sleep will help 

All those babies, all those losses, all those wastes <3


----------



## pipsbabybean

Did I miss summit huni?
Wat memorial vids?
I can't wait for my iso sleep
Think I'm 4 tabs tonight 5 mora n then I'm done 
Hope ur ok Clare
Night Nat x


----------



## WeeNat

*cuddles*....I think I may be an ugly cryer lol.... stop watching the vids hunni

Night night girlies x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Today's opk r the bottom two
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/A889365B-10FD-4A08-98C8-CABB1649BE43-8268-000006628BDAF016.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Looking good, but not there just yet.


----------



## Mrs A

Your temps don't make any sense for you to be nearing o though, they shouldn't be in a flat line like that, that to e would indicate pregnancy this early in a cycle.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Pardon? 
Just been loo 
Defo lots if ewcm
Thank god for epo


----------



## Mrs A

Ewcm near positive opks?? All on day 7. If your nlt preggo your gonna o in the next few days. Id say around 9-10


----------



## pipsbabybean

They r nothing like last months! I didn't temp thro af but after we're way low do u think its soy doin it ?x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Mrs A said:


> Ewcm near positive opks?? All on day 7. If your nlt preggo your gonna o in the next few days. Id say around 9-10

Yh was defo ewcm
It wasn't sperm lol it was very stretchy,
Day 10 wud be nice like the cycle before last, ill opk at lunch hopefully that'll help 
Last dose of soy tonight 5 tabs yeh?
And epo until o
Vit b right thro x


----------



## WeeNat

Morning ladies...im a bit worried about my temps...whata going on??


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hmmm nats slow rise?? U sure ur not in tww ? X


----------



## Mrs A

pipsbabybean said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Ewcm near positive opks?? All on day 7. If your nlt preggo your gonna o in the next few days. Id say around 9-10
> 
> Yh was defo ewcm
> It wasn't sperm lol it was very stretchy,
> Day 10 wud be nice like the cycle before last, ill opk at lunch hopefully that'll help
> Last dose of soy tonight 5 tabs yeh?
> And epo until o
> Vit b right thro xClick to expand...

Yes thats exactly right missy x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Im confused...I would expect a higher temp today


----------



## Mrs A

Nat those temps look the same as cd12-16!!! Your defo in tww cause you had a smiley x x x


----------



## WeeNat

I've never had post o temps like this...they are still higher than pre o x


----------



## WeeNat

Pip...you sound ao close to o already!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Don't mention the text I just sent on here.


----------



## Mrs A

We're not allowed bot move our thread, so this will have to be the way it goes x


----------



## Mrs A

Think we should perhaps find another forum to use, then we can just leave this thread go dormant


----------



## Mrs A

WeeNat said:


> I've never had post o temps like this...they are still higher than pre o x

Me too. Just wait and see x x


----------



## WeeNat

I wonder what my temp will go tomorrow. Just confused x


----------



## Mrs A

I think it'll jump


----------



## WeeNat

Weird lol...anywhoooooo


----------



## pipsbabybean

Now I'm confused lol
The text u send me?

Thanks Nat can't believe it's close
Making up for last month hopefully x


----------



## Mrs A

Shhhhh


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol ok wasn't v clear


----------



## Mrs A




----------



## pipsbabybean

Done n dusted like kippers n custard!


----------



## Mrs A

Lmao same as!


----------



## Mrs A

Just waiting for authorisation from other...


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ye I hear ya chief lol


----------



## WeeNat

:cry:...fond memories in this thread x


----------



## Mrs A

:cry:

I know, same here....... If only we could have made it that only members could read it.

Never mind we have the other forum now, no looking back....

My and my bishes! :friends:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh loves this little old place :(


----------

